# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/15/14



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar is returning to Raw, and John Cena will be looking for a fight. As the WWE Universe anticipates a combustible collision between the Cenation leader and The Beast Incarnate before their Night of Champions rematch on Sunday, what else can we expect on WWE’s flagship show? WWE.com has some theories.*_














> _*Last Monday night, John Cena issued a shocking ultimatum to Paul Heyman: Either Heyman brings the WWE World Heavyweight Champion to Raw, or Cena will fight the verbose advocate one-on-one. Shortly after, Cena had the answer he was looking for, and we can now anticipate a face-to-face confrontation between these embattled rivals less than a week before their Night of Champions rematch.
> 
> Will Lesnar make Cena regret calling out The Conqueror? Will Cena even make it to Night of Champions? No matter what happens, you won’t want to miss it.*_














> _*Randy Orton has been clashing with Chris Jericho for a decade, and The Viper has rekindled that rivalry in a big way. After Y2J injured his right knee last week during his Steel Cage Match against Bray Wyatt, Orton paid the ailing Jericho an unfriendly visit in the trainer’s room and exacerbated the damage caused by the charismatic Superstar’s daring leap from the top of the structure.
> 
> Jericho managed to earn a small amount of retribution on SmackDown when he pinned Randy Orton during SmackDown’s tag team main event, but WWE’s Apex Predator will be on the hunt this week on Raw. As Jericho’s collision with Orton awaits at Night of Champions, Y2J might get a startling reminder of why Orton was once known as The Legend Killer.*_














> _*Not even talk show icon Jerry Springer could resolve the drama between The Bella Twins, which now involves Nikki and Brie’s parents along with their brother, JJ. Despite the attempted intervention last week, Nikki is still at war with her sister — an issue that could become a factor at Night of Champions when the bitter Bella faces AJ Lee and Divas Champion Paige in a Triple Threat Match for the butterfly-emblazoned prize.
> 
> A marquee Divas Tag Team Match has already been set for Raw pitting Brie & AJ against Nikki & Paige, but how will the ensuing chaos alter the three-way race for the Divas Title?*_














> _The Miz experienced some major razor burn when Intercontinental Champion Dolph Ziggler displayed some embarrassing snapshots from the so-called “A-Lister’s” phone, including photos of Miz shaving his chest, wearing a moisturizing face mask and getting some spray-tanning assistance from “Damien Mizdow.” Nothing could wipe the scowl off “The Moneymaker” after that little invasion of privacy.
> 
> The Miz and his stunt double suffered a defeat to The Showoff and R-Truth (or was that “R-Ziggler”?) on SmackDown, capping off a not-so-great week for the Los Angeles loudmouth. Will The Miz have something up his tailored sleeve for Ziggler, or will the Hollywood star need a calming seaweed bath and shiatsu massage to de-stress before Night of Champions?_














> _*As Raw went off the air last week, Seth Rollins, Kane and Randy Orton celebrated over the fallen form of Roman Reigns, proving to the WWE Universe that no one on the roster could challenge the might of The Authority.
> 
> After laying waste to Reigns on Monday night, Rollins vowed on SmackDown to finish off his former “brother” once and for all — a plan that didn’t exactly go as planned when Reigns & Chris Jericho defeated Rollins & Orton in Friday night’s main event. Will Rollins look to stomp out Reigns’ momentum before their bout at Night of Champions?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw this Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to WWE Network for Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET!*_


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Oooooh brock's back. :mark::mark::mark: That's all i care about other than paige at this point, Oh and seth roman build up.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Brock Lesnar returning is what I am looking forward to seeing the most out of the whole show. Oh and the Diva's Tag Team Match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock :mark:

Wonder if we'll get a clue tonight on just who is going over at NOC in regards to Cena/Brock.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jericho vs Orton is just funny now. This shit was supposed to end in 2012 when the roles were reversed, but the 2 ended up getting themselves suspended.

Anyways, the last show before NOC, so as usual, gonna hope they deliver.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

The Lesnar / Cena confrontation is all I'm interested in. Wondering if Cena will get the upper hand before the PPV. 

Everything else will be terrible.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm actually most looking forward to Ziggler/Sandow/Miz honestly. This storyline has been a ton of fun and is exactly what a midcard storyline should be. Unfortunately a rarity these days.

I couldn't care much less for Lesnar/Cena unless Heyman is talking though the champion showing up for once is a good thing I guess. I'm not expecting much more than a regular old stare-down though.

Wyatt is off doing nothing of note unfortunately but I'm interested to see what he has to say I guess.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Not sure if I'm a fan of the Y2J/Orton rivalry since it feels like Orton is going to run over him all over again.

Why must WWE be so repetitive?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I'm actually most looking forward to Ziggler/Sandow/Miz honestly. This storyline has been a ton of fun and is exactly what a midcard storyline should be. Unfortunately a rarity these days.


Miz did lose the title pretty damn fast, so I'm curious to see where this goes too. Ziggler's midcard reigns have always been entertaining imo.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

I find the Raw before a PPV a bit boring normally. Never any surprises or anything meaningful.

Doubt much will happen between Cena and Lesnar.

The one after a PPV is normally decent.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

They're starting a story out of "What can I say, it's the season premiere?"? It makes me shudder to think there's a whole untapped dimension of lows for WWE to reach in the 'Reality Era'.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

This is literally all I needed to see to get pumped for tomorrow's Raw.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> This storyline has been a ton of fun and is exactly what a midcard storyline should be. Unfortunately a rarity these days.


I kind of agree. It's had its ups and downs, but some stuff has definitely been quite enjoyable. Like the whole R Ziggler deal on SmackDown. And the stunt double fuckery w/ Mizdow. Ziggler's just a really fun guy to have as a midcard Champ. A charismatic workhorse that can also pull off some pretty funny shit. Credit goes to all three guys in the feud so far for having played their role well, on the most part.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Super excited for the Brock appearance, but that's pretty much it. Reigns against the Authority should be okay, as should Jericho/Orton. Everything else is going to be piss poor, un-watchable garbage.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

No Ambrose this week?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

wonder goat said:


> No Ambrose this week?


No, but he'll be back soon! Either at NOC or the RAW the day after. :bow


Anyway, it's a go home RAW. Not expecting much. Just hope they correctly deliver the PPV card and for a good RAW in general. I doubt Brock will do much so I'm not really pumped to see him. Just want to see the WWE title on him really.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

wonder goat said:


> No Ambrose this week?


He should be back next week, unless he makes a surprise appearance at NOC. Sooner the better though, as the show really misses him. Not really all that excited for Raw, but Brock being back should make it at least a little more interesting.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Infinitely gonna be a better show knowing Brock and Heyman will be there, finally excited about a fucking Raw, good to see!

Edit: Where is it this week?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> Infinitely gonna be a better show knowing Brock and Heyman will be there, finally excited about a fucking Raw, good to see!
> 
> Edit: Where is it this week?


Lafayette, Louisiana. Southern crowd, so they'll probably suck. :deandre


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Forget Brock. A real box-office draw is going to be on RAW this Monday.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Cena to end the show standing tall :cena4 cause my client BAROCK LLLLLESNAR does not fight for free :heyman


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

HUSTLE EXCLUSIVE!

LADIES AND GENTELMEN MY NAME IS PAUL HEYMAN, and I offer you greetings from 40,000 feet. As I embark on this journey to the wretched State of Louisiana, I find myself repulsed by the notion that John Cena has yet to realize there is no shame in being a strong, clear cut, number two... when number one is my client, the reigning defending undisputed Heavyweight Champion of the World Brock Lesnar!

Last week on WWE Monday Night RAW, I OFFERED JOHN CENA THE BEST ADVICE HE EVER RECIEVED IN HIS ENTIRE LIFE! Unfortunately, John Cena is so wrapped up in this self-image of being your hero, he fool-heartedly issued a challenge for Brock Lesnar to show up tomorrow night in (of all places) Lafayette, Louisiana... live on RAW... and not for a face to face confrontation, but for a fight. Need I remind John Cena, it was in that very State of Louisiana, New Orleans to be exact, where my client Brock Lesnar Conquered The Undertaker's Undefeated Streak at Wrestlemania? Need I remind John Cena, I told everyone in advance that would happen?

Need I remind John Cena I told everyone my client would beat, victimize and conquer him at SummerSlam?

John Cena has challenged Brock Lesnar to a fight six days before their rematch for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at Night of Champions.

It's a heroic gesture, but a stupid one at that. Brock Lesnar is going to kick John Cena's ass all over Monday Night RAW, and John Cena will not have enough time to recover to be 100% for his contractually-invoked rematch at WWE Night of Champions next Sunday.

Martyrdom does not guarantee immortality. Bluntly, it guarantees the opposite. Martyrdom only offers death. In this case, the death of John Cena's dream of proving himself anything but inferior to my client, the reigning defending WWE Heavyweight Champion of the World, Brock Lesnar! 

http://www.heymanhustle.com/168756-paul-heyman-there-s-no-backing-out-for-john-cena-now


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Nothing on RAW currently interests me not even Brock's return. Sounds like it'll be another shitty RAW.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Last NON-Ambrose Raw :mark: and at least Brock will be there :brock


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

It's - time!

It's - time!

IT'S - SUPLEX - TIME!

:brock


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena- Lesnar :mark:


----------



## nonlinearPDE (Sep 3, 2014)

Cena should stand tall tonight.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It's completely wrong on so many levels that I am only looking forward to seeing what the bunny does tonight, what kind of explicit violence he can unleash on Heath Slater lol.

The Bunny is over with the IWC, and I can't quite believe it. I can see him being in the Royal Rumble at this rate lol. That might be the Darren Young reveal night.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

ShadowKiller said:


> This is literally all I needed to see to get pumped for tomorrow's Raw.


Same here.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Lesnar :mark:


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Won't stay up to watch this given how disillusioned i am with the show currently. Hoping when i catch up it's a pleasant surprise rather than a chore to get through.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Won't stay up to watch this given how disillusioned i am with the show currently. Hoping when i catch up it's a pleasant surprise rather than a chore to get through.


Same here.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Axel better have a match or I ain't watchin


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Last RAW without Ambrose... :zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3 ..Together, we persevere. Togehter, we'll be strong! 
The light at the end of the tunnel is coming closer, and as its shine gets brighter, we all shall be released.
Together, we gonna make it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It's good to have Brock back on Raw this week. I'm also interested to see what happens with Jericho/Orton and Miz/Ziggler.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The ME is gonna be EXPLODING :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Please give me some reason to believe Swagger will go over Dallas.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Don't worry thwagger, just BO-LIEVE .


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm not feeling the hype for NOC therefore no hype for Raw. Ah well. We'll see how it goes in the morning.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I'm not feeling the hype for NOC therefore no hype for Raw. Ah well. We'll see how it goes in the morning.


Translation: Neither HHH or Steph are directly involved in anything for NOC therefore I don't care.

(Just Kidding, of course)

I agree other than Brock/Cena which has just turned into Cena redemption storyline 18571248, which doesn't have me all that hyped, other than seeing Lesnar in the ring is cool, I am not all that hyped for NOC either. As evident from my first comment in the thread that the best part about tonight's Raw for me is that its the last Non-Ambrose Raw.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Without looking at the opening post.. I honestly don't remember what's advertised for this week other than Lesnar/Cena/Heyman.

That shouldn't be happening.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Should be good tonight!

Lesnar's back and the diva tag team match :lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Translation: Neither HHH or Steph are directly involved in anything for NOC therefore I don't care.
> 
> (Just Kidding, of course)
> 
> I agree other than Brock/Cena which has just turned into Cena redemption storyline 18571248, which doesn't have me all that hyped, other than seeing Lesnar in the ring is cool, I am not all that hyped for NOC either.


It's an OK card I guess but there isn't anything must see on there. Cena/Lesnar is ticking along and I don't mind it but it's just there at this point. Orton/Jericho has no backbone to it and I don't really care much about them having a match. Reigns/Rollins I do care about so I guess there's that and I couldn't even tell you any of the other matches. Just meh all around. Best parts about Raw these days are Bo and Miz. I'll look forward to them I suppose.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure tonight's show can top last weeks Season Premiere.

Will probably be switching channels every time the game has a commercial break.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

NeyNey said:


> Last RAW without Ambrose... :zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3 ..Together, we persevere. Togehter, we'll be strong!
> The light at the end of the tunnel is coming closer, and as its shine gets brighter, we all shall be released.
> Together, we gonna make it.


The wait will be.over.THIS.SUNDDAAYY. :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It's the go home show. This is where we usually get a show that teases us into thinking that everything is awesome. I'm not against it at this point.

On the care scale of :cutler/10

I care :cutler:cutler:cutler/10


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> It's an OK card I guess but there isn't anything must see on there. Cena/Lesnar is ticking along and I don't mind it but it's just there at this point. Orton/Jericho has no backbone to it and I don't really care much about them having a match. Reigns/Rollins I do care about so I guess there's that and I couldn't even tell you any of the other matches. Just meh all around. *Best parts about Raw these days are Bo and Miz. I'll look forward to them I suppose*.


You know I never imagined a time when the bolded part would actually be true, but at the moment it is.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> You know I never imagined a time when the bolded part would actually be true, but at the moment it is.


And The Authority trolling and being GOAT's of course :.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rusev/Henry stuff tonight plz. Preferably a decent length in ring promo. :mark:


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

So happy that this is probably the last Ambrose free RAW. He's been missed for sure.

Could be a good show. Looking forward to the Lesnar/Cena stuff, the DIVAs tag match could be...interesting, but then again could turn out to be a waste of time. Been really enjoying the Ziggler/Miz stuff, it's just harmless fun. Goldust/Stardust feud with the Uso's has been pretty good too, along with Sheamus/Cesaro. Add in Rollins, and Orton/Jericho (which is pretty random but still) and it could be a good show.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> And The Authority trolling and being GOAT's of course :.


I ALWAYS look forward to the authority's GOAT TROLLING.

Hope we get some tonight :mark:


----------



## Cell Waters (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Brock Lesnar's appearance tonight. Hopefully it's s good show.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I wonder how many 6 man tag matches we will see tonight?


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Brock's back!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> I wonder how many 6 man tag matches we will see tonight?


two


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just one more Raw until Ambrose!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I heard tonights RAW has no script.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Eagles are playing tonight so I'll be watching MNF. Hope I dont miss a good raw, my luck I probably will haha


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Not too excited for this RAW except for the NXT match and Heyman/Brock.


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

I badly want to see Cena get the upper hand to end RAW tonight so I can sleep knowing he is fucking losing on sunday!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The One said:


> I heard tonights RAW has no script.


:vince2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The One said:


> I heard tonights RAW has no script.


Probably because it's the same as last week's. :side:


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

Brock is back.. for Heyman to cut the promo.

Considering the build up between them has been basically nothing in my eyes, i'd love for something to just spice it up massively before next week.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I hope the NXT guys are back on RAW tonight. They were better than anything else on raw last week.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

here is what i see happen on raw tonight.

Brie Bella get add to the divas champion match at night of champion.

Jerry Springer be announced the special guest referee for the divas 


Brie Bella and AJ Lee will beat Paige and Nikki Bella.

the Bunny beat Heath Slater.

wwe announced that Adam Rose and the Bunny will face Heath Slater and Titus O’Neil on the pro show at night of champion.

Roman Reigns and Chris Jericho beat Randy Orton and Seth Rollins.

Brock will beat down on Cena.

wwe go to have cena be like Rocky.

from the rockey movies.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The nxt superstars will also be there, they will be wrestling on sd too.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Will there be an NXT match on Raw tonight?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Reigns vs Rollins announced for tonight on the pre show, as well as Henry "rallying" 'Murica..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> *Reigns vs Rollins* announced for tonight on the pre show, as well as Henry "rallying" 'Murica..



:rudy

why?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> *Reigns vs Rollins announced for tonight on the pre show*, as well as Henry "rallying" 'Murica..


Surely this match is going to have a clean ending....


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh fuck, I can imagine where this is going.

That match will have a fuckery ending with Rollins coming on top, just so that Reigns can take the win back on the PPV.

Rollins shouldn't be pinned clean by anyone but Ambrose.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> Reigns vs Rollins announced for tonight on the pre show, as well as Henry "rallying" 'Murica..


WTF?
What happend to the match at noc?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Darkness is here said:


> WTF?
> What happend to the match at noc?


Don't worry Kane won't let it happen tonight, yay.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

In unrelated news, nobody puts JJ in the corner!! :waffle


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Bearodactyl said:


> Reigns vs Rollins announced for tonight on the pre show, as well as Henry "rallying" 'Murica..


This reeks of THEDEMONKANE CORPORATEKANE shenanigans.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Heh, they're still running with this season premiere stuff. :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lol


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

OMFG! My girlfriend just told me that we'll lose electricity for undertermined time between 10 and 11!!!
*NOoOOOoOOOOoOoOooO!*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> *Reigns vs Rollins* announced for tonight on the pre show, as well as Henry "rallying" 'Murica..


Oh dear,oh dear oh dear.  I'm trying to think of scenarios that can help the Ambrose feud, and I frankly can't think of anything. I tried thinking of different endings but I can't see this happening without fuckery ... but then fuckery begets fuckery , so Ambrose will get his for all of us with fuckery hopefully


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Just about 15 mins to go!.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Anything announced on the preshow I would care about or nah?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I feel sorry if wwe thinks that we think reigns/Rollins tonight is actually going to go down..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Anything announced on the preshow I would care about or nah?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Anything announced on the preshow I would care about or nah?


A match that won't happen that's all


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


>


Meh. 

Henry to get the upperhand and lose at NoC, corporate Kane to interfere.

If WWE really wanted people happy, they'd have Ambrose interfere and make NoC a triple threat.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Paige looking ghostly


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> Reigns vs Rollins announced for tonight on the pre show.


Kane's all like nah, not gonna happen.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

RDEvans said:


> Surely this match is going to have a clean ending....


Rollins pins Reigns clean :


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Big show vs bray Wyatt tonight :ti


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

AJ has become awful lately


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Reigns/Rollins tonight? I'm sure that will actually happen :aj3


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WWE said:


> Big show vs bray Wyatt tonight :ti


My money is on the fat guy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE said:


> Big show vs bray Wyatt tonight :ti


Pls tell me that's a lie..... :faint:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

2 more minutes :mark:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Just a few minutes guys.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd rather not have my IQ lowered from your programming tonight, WWE. Please put watchable content ffs. 

2 minutes until fuckery goes live


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Last week's show will be a hard act to follow 

:sodone


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

1 more minute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

So I'm only excited for the Brock/Cena stuff and to see what they do with the NXT guys who are there tonight. Really isn't the same without Ambrose, Barrett, Bryan and Punk(although I get that he's gone for good now).


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Let the fuckery begin.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ready for Raw


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuckery in 3...2....1


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we Go


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ITS TIME ITS TIME ITS FUCKERY TIME


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Big Show v. Bray Wyatt? Why must WWE inflict us with misery?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bork starting it off?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Lesnar and Heyman to open? :clap


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

We are off to a good start.........m


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:heyman2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least it isn't the Authority opening the show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

NCIS is the worst show. I just watched the last 5 minutes and I'd rather move to Syria next to the ISIS shooting range and hang Swagger T-shirts on the laundry line.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe in Booker's prediction...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice start to the show. :heyman


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

here we go


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Seeing the intro now and thinking of the intro from the late 90s. Damn I got old


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL paul heymans du du du du


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The "Advocating Jew" :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Big Show v. Bray Wyatt? Why must WWE inflict us with misery?


Bray better win


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm convinced that Paul Heyman is god.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Reverend Paul E Heyman :duck :brock


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol Heyman


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

IWC Bulletproof Heyman saying the same shit once again.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

hate how it's always written in the script to say what your name is at the beginning of the promo. almost everyone does it, and it's retarded. i mean he just got introduced as paul heyman.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

and here comes Thunder cunt....


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Here comes Fuckboy Buckethead BBBRRRRABADOOOO!!!


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

SP103 said:


> NCIS is the worst show. I just watched the last 5 minutes and I'd rather move to Syrian next to the ISIS shooting range and hang Swagger T-shirts on the laundry line.


That's the most I've every seen of that show. The emo smart girl is pretty hot though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bray better win


Wouldn't be surprised if he didn't. He's been getting buried here lately.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

checkcola said:


>




























And the sad part is, Show's the credible one out of the two.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Awhh shit. Business just picked up.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

wow, what a cena pop. the fat girls and children really love him.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The devil himself


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

doo doo doodoooooooooo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> hate how it's always written in the script to say what your name is at the beginning of the promo. almost everyone does it, and it's retarded. i mean he just got introduced as paul heyman.


Them scripted promos.

unk


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Dem black shorts


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Damien Mizdow SAVE US.....


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The Golden Arches boy


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: now give me some brock


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Naked Mideon said:


> IWC Bulletproof Heyman saying the same shit once again.


Shutup mideon and put some fucking clothes on weirdo.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

new black shorts.....= heel turn? Lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao :heyman did Cena's music perfectly


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks like I get to go to bed early


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Cena looks better with the black shorts honestly.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I actually like them black shorts tho.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

I guess Cena's other shorts are dirty


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Horrible crowd.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

We want Brock!!!


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

I hate Cena so much.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

All these charities and good causes Cena does.....
still comes across as a major douche


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Come on Brock!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> hate how it's always written in the script to say what your name is at the beginning of the promo. almost everyone does it, and it's retarded. i mean he just got introduced as paul heyman.


Do they? I've never noticed it. It fits Heyman's character though..


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

DAT POP :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena in black shorts? Heel Turn Confirmed :vince2


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

is he really cracking jokes

cant wait for mnf


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why don't they have the fucking annoying Lesnar mark get his ass handed to him by Cena for the finale of this garbage.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Too many damn smiles Mr Cena.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

shut up cena you idiot


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Horrible crowd.


Because they're cheering a face? fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He's having problems drawing reactions again... wonder if that silence he so dreads is coming sooner rather than later.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Kick his ass Cena!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Paul Heyman would kick Cena's ass just like he kicked Vince's ass. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There it is, $9.99

:heyman


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Christ why can't Cena cut good promos, he has the talent but damn its so awful.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ooooooo oh no Cena didn't just threaten Paul E


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Get em' Paul!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Cena in black shorts? Heel Turn Confirmed :vince2


Make it so!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol trolled


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Gotcha bitch :maury


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Kiss his ass Cena!



Fixed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

BROCKKK! WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paul da trollin GOAT.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ohhhh Heyman with that trolling :troll


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Paul trolled Cena :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:lol Heyman Troll


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HE JUST SAID THE INTERNET


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> He's having problems drawing reactions again... wonder if that silence he so dreads is coming sooner rather than later.


Oh, it's coming.

:cena5

Crowd seems bored already.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ACSplyt said:


> Paul Heyman would kick Cena's ass just like he kicked Vince's ass. :lol


Sure...


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

:troll


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh Heyman, I do love you.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks like I aren't gonna get to go to bed early, fuck you Brock!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Kick his ass yo!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Last week's show will be a hard act to follow
> 
> :sodone


Yeah the PPV Go Home shows are always crap.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hit him Cena!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cena is so fucking cheesy it's embarrassing.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

DO IT CENA


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

God the WWE will be so much better off when the Ronald McDonald billboard idiot is far, far away... Guy's beyond fucking stale. Jesus Christ.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Cena's about to rape Heyman's mouth


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Nothing says babyface like bullying an old man.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

7 days ago he gave him 24 hours
shouldnt he of brought this up last tuesday ?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena, you know it's a trap, right?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Brock's not coming?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'7 days ago I gave you 24 hours' Wow fpalm 7 days later he gives him another 2 hours


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Guys we were fools, if we thought WWE was going to change. 

I predict we will have Cena Era all decade . It will be 2020 and Cena will still be on top.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

What a bully.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Be a Star, Cena :cena3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh, it's coming.
> 
> :cena5
> 
> Crowd seems bored already.


I know I have to fight the urge to tune out completely when he's on my TV... and did he really just say half time and give it away they aren't going to even try against MNF?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

STOP...FUCKING...SMILING... :cena3


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't be a bully, John, be a star!


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Is it me or did Cena sorta forget his lines there for a second.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

So wouldn't Heyman just dip now if he was really worried about the fight?


Nvm, Cena just kidnapped Heyman


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Cena is so fucking cheesy it's embarrassing.


No.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Guess the crowd needed to be told what halftime is


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> '7 days ago I gave you 24 hours' Wow fpalm 7 days later he gives him another 2 hours


:lmao :lmao

I heard that too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So 7 days ago, Cena gave Heyman 24 hours? 

So then shouldn't Cena have kicked Heyman's ass 6 days ago?

:draper2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cena is such a bully.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

oh fuck off Cena


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cena wanted to fight Brock last Tuesday? What's he talking about?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CENA JUST KIDNAPPED A PERSON.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Rape him cena clapx3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena can book matches on raw?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena taking Heyman hostage


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
wtf was that


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena just kidnapped Heyman. BE A STAR!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck you Cena


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

BE A STAR


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

John Cena is being a bully!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

god Cena is so terrible 
ive never cringed so muuch


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Fuck logic! :lmao


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

24 hours in a full week, points for Cena's elementary school teachers.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Nothing says babyface like bullying an old man.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Good opener, just an awkward ending to it. So much for their anti-bullying campaign. :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

DAT Turn :cena3


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cena just turned heel.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So 7 days ago, Cena gave Heyman 24 hours?
> 
> So then shouldn't Cena have kicked Heyman's ass 6 days ago?
> 
> :jericho2


24 hours to tell Brock to come for the next week. Which is why Brock was confirmed last week for this week. 

I guess.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Cena has kidnapped Heyman hahaha

What annoys me though is if that was a heel kidnapping a face non wrestler the announcers would be like "BAH GAWD YOU CANT DO THAT! HES AN OLD MAN GODAMMIT"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What did Paul do to deserve this treatment


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope Brock does come out later tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

John Cena and that epic botch :LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Reigns consistently in the main event :bean


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So in what universe is Cena the good guy here? It's not like Heyman interfered in the match or anything.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

DAT BAD GUY CENA :banderas


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

JBL : Where is Cena taking Heyman now? 

Me- To watch Colts vs Eagles in the back room.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

theatb said:


> Guess the crowd needed to be told what halftime is


I'm guessing that's 6:30.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena better do what Kane did to RVD in 2003 or no buys.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE said:


> 24 hours to tell Brock to come for the next week. Which is why Brock was confirmed last week for this week.
> 
> I guess.



:lmao WWE Logic at its finest!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

First...we had a SEASON PREMIERE.....now it's HALFTIME? lol.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm sure Reigns Rollina will be a clean match with a clean ending.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Just let him keep the countdown!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Brock Lesnar is Bunny..................


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Why haven't they started calling Rollin's curb stomp the Blackout yet?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Break the walls....DOWN!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And your curtain jerker for the evening is... CHRIS JERICHO.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

No countdown this week?


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

no countdown on jerichos entrance


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Jr's commentry would've made this moment EPIC!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Commercial #1


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

A thunderous ovation, Cole?


Nah. 

It was TEPID at best.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Roman Reigns v Seth Rollins tonight? WTF


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Corporate Kane!!! I cant miss this!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kane... .nooooooo


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> First...we had a SEASON PREMIERE.....now it's HALFTIME? lol.


I wonder if they're hinting to switch from halftime on MNF to see that. They timed it just right.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I like how they try to make the chair stomp and cinderblock stomp that Seth Rollins does seem so devastating. 

I only wish Seth Rollins along with the shitty commentators of today be transplanted back to the Attitude Era, and Rollins would have to face Mankind in a Hell in a Cell. 


Seth would have to see in agony that his chair stomps won't have any effect on Mankind.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Giving away Reigns/Rollins six days before a ppv?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jericho vs Kane. Was good in 2000


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That jacket is awesome.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Y2J baby!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah.. Thunderous ovation .. Sure Cole.. Sure.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

2000 called...

They want Y2J vs. Kane back


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Corporate Kane?! WTF!?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Kane vs Jericho 

BECAUSE THAT MAKES SENSE


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Out of all Jericho's opponents and they gave him Kane to face. fpalm


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

CORPORATE KANE!! OH-HOOO MAN!! :lawler
fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Reigns vs Rollins tonight?


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey have any of you called the police on Cena yet or do you want me to do it?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Y2J vs........








Corporate Kane!!!

:ti :wall


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Y2J shoulda brought some hot coffee


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought it was wwe 2k15 :lol


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ad-o-mania is runnin wild.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jericho/Kane Raw ME in 2000, Raw opener in 2014 :duck


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Is this 2000


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And why halftime Cena? "Yeah this show is going to suck a dick so you're going to turn to football, but hey when that's not on come on back for the only thing that matters."


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why didn't they just call this movie Taken 3


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

LigerJ81 said:


> Reigns vs Rollins tonight?


Expect Authority Shenanigans as usual. Kane/Orton will interfere without a doubt. You aren't seeing this match tonight.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

10 years time, Y2J vs Homeless Kane!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Y2J vs........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a match, Maggle!

:jbl


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Manhandling Heyman into the back and basically bullying him would work if Stone Cold, a man who would take down anyone standing in his way, but John 'Billboard' Cena? It makes no sense.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

nothing keeps people away from MNF then a match with Kane.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Lawler was quite happy about Corporate Kane


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Everyone pause your tv and watch this instead.

Great match


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Has someone called the police yet?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MNF starts in 5 minutes at least

:vince7


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Kane still mad Jericho spilled coffee on him.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO KHALI GUARDING CENAS DOOR :lmao

CENA SPEAKING HINDI :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Does he wanna kiss Heyman or fight him? Can't really tell by looking at this.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Xiao said:


> Everyone pause your tv and watch this instead.
> 
> Great match


I refuse upon seeing 'Kane' in the title.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Darkness is here said:


> Has someone called the police yet?


Nah, that's gonna be done tomorrow after the ratings comparison to MNF comes out.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This match will be boring.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

KakeRock said:


> Lawler was quite happy about Corporate Kane


Probs because he called Isaac Yankem to fix a cavity in Lawler's wisdom tooth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> LMAO KHALI GUARDING CENAS DOOR :lmao


They finally found something for him to do.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Does he wanna kiss Heyman or fight him? Can't really tell by looking at this.


bit of both.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

that entire cena segment was pointless.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Be a star John!! :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

John Cena has a new wacky best friend!!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

RAW is kicking off to a great start. Cena :cena3, and Great Khali.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Khali :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Does he wanna kiss Heyman or fight him? Can't really tell by looking at this.


Mixture of both. So, hate fuck it is.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

This is fucking hilarious. :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Khalis getting killed tonight


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

This is pretty bad comedy. At least Khali will get f5ed tonight


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

oh come on, even Heyman could out pace Khali at this point.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh boy, the WWE app JAWN!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wtf was that :HA


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

ARE YOU SERIOUS?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Khali Lawlz


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this raw is already awful


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lesnar gonna fuck Khali up.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Amazing :lmao


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Cringe.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:HA at Cena's punjabi


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Khali :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't believe Jericho and Kane are still featured on RAW in 2014. I love those guys, childhood heroes, man, but there's something not right about this...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The only good way this ends is if Brock kills Khali.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jericho v. Orton?

Yawn.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lesnar about to snap Khali's lower legs.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And now he knows another language magically... why not just have him walk across the fucking water while you're at it?


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

JBL is a freaking idiot. fpalm


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'I got it' :lmao

Even Heyman could outrun Khali.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Punjabi doorway.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kane, Show and Henry should retire


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Randy attacks y2j, who wanna bet?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How come Chris Jericho still uses his classic theme song, but Kane can't use his original theme song.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Chris Jericho vs Corporate Kane!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I actually cannot believe how corny Cena has become. Is this really happening?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Khalis getting killed tonight


:mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Locking an old man in his dressing room, and being blatantly racist towards a foreign wrestler.

Such a role model for the children :cena3 fpalm


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

So we get to see Khali finally get "RETIRED"(by force) by Brock? 


Okay then. I can dig that, sucka.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Cena, you're not fucking funny. fpalm


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

That's probably the best thing Khali has ever done in WWE.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

If Brock does kill Kali its all gonna be on Cena's dickhead ass


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Kane, Show and Henry should retire


Kane yes.
Big Show yes.
Henry no.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jeez. Is Kane still pissed off about Jericho spilling coffee on him 13 years ago


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Any match Seth Rollins/Randy Orton/Kane are in the other two who aren't in the match almost always come out and cause shenanigans. Just bring them all out together from now on.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

THE CORPORATE DEMON!!! lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I can't believe Jericho and Kane are still featured on RAW in 2014. I love those guys, childhood heroes, man, but there's something not right about this...


At least their having this pointless match out of the way.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Red Dev said:


> Lesnar about to snap Khali's lower legs.


I feel bad for him, his lower legs look bad.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why is kane even wrestling


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I'll bet Cena jabbed a lot of poon in his life but please Cena, lay off the Punjab.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Mixture of both. So, hate fuck it is.


Ain't nothin like some hate fuck :dance


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Battle of the Jobbers here


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> And now he knows another language magically... why not just have him walk across the fucking water while you're at it?


He actually speaks chinese though according to total divas.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lesnar gonna murder someone tonight.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So now Kane is wrestling unmasked again? :lmao

They really don't know what to do with him. If it was anyone else, they would have said something about it but Kane is blindly loyal and does any stupid thing they tell him to. :lol

Kane has won ONE match by pinfall all year. :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can Khali even stand for 90 minutes straight?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lackluster You Sold Out chant


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I am guessing Brock is going to destroy Khali and get Heyman out of the room.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really they are going to involve Lesnar in shit like this?

Good use of that $5 mil :vince$


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> How come Chris Jericho still uses his classic theme song, but Kane can't use his original theme song.


He should go back to slow chemical. Greatest theme song ever.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

F5 on Khali incoming


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Kane still in pretty good shape


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

"7 days ago, I gave you 24 hours"...

Nice.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Corporate "DEMON" Kane is awesome :mark: :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bet Cena said that for the launch of the new WWE India deal.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> why is kane even wrestling


I know. There was no point of him even unmasking and going back to corporate kane if he's still gonna wrestle and shit... Makes no sense.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Heyman is gonna pay Khali to be his and Brock's hired muscle... PUNJABI PLAYBOY all about DAT MONEY.........


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> So I am guessing Brock is going to destroy Khali and get Heyman out of the room.


Either that or Cena will drag Heyman out and right before a match start Brock comes out.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

All this talk of Brock is going to kill Khali, that's wishful thinking. 

But get real, you know WWE is not even going to go remotely down that path. 


I'm willing to bet we are going to see Hornswoggle next.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I can't believe I'm watching this match in 2014


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone think Ambrose is returning tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol One fan chanting Y2J. Weak ass crowd.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> "7 days ago, I gave you 24 hours"...
> 
> Nice.



Remember kids a always eat a healthy, balanced breakfast of Fruity Pebbles, and be sure to do your math homework! :cena3


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"The power of the big red monster!" :cole
"Uh, that's corporate Kane there Michael!" :lawler


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Ok...

So if the mask makes Kane become "The Demon Kane" and a more evil and twisted wrestler, why does Kane ever wrestle without the mask on? Wouldn't he just be weaker? I know he doesn't win shit to begin with but come on.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Jericho needs to hit the gym and quit focusing on that ridiculous hair of his.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

2 commercial breaks done. 2000 to go. smh


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Unpopular opinion: I like Kanes corporate outfit!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

2 ad breaks inside 19 minutes has to be a record


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> :lol One fan chanting Y2J. Weak ass crowd.


To be fair it's a weak ass match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> :lol One fan chanting Y2J. Weak ass crowd.


:cole A thunderous reaction for Y2J from our capacity crowd!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Ok...
> 
> So if the mask makes Kane become "The Demon Kane" and a more evil and twisted wrestler, why does Kane ever wrestle without the mask on? Wouldn't he just be weaker? I know he doesn't win shit to begin with but come on.



Because taking off the mask allows him to attend corporate meetings and look spiffy and be all corporate and stuff. You can't look corporate in a demon mask. It's the inner demon that counts, m8.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Z. Kusano said:


> 2 ad breaks inside 19 minutes has to be a record


Last week had like 4 in 40 minutes :maury


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone miss "VINTAGE" or "OH MY" from Michael Cole? He doesn't say his classic phrases anymore...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> To be fair it's a weak ass match.


Oh definitely. I just thought it was funny how you can hear the one guy's voice.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Helmsley said:


>


If he ran, both of his legs would probably snap.

On another note, Kofi is really fast :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Nothing like an ad break during a shitty, boring match.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> :cole A thunderous reaction for Y2J from our capacity crowd!


Lol..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> this raw is already awful





Sazer Ramon said:


> Ok...
> 
> So if the mask makes Kane become "The Demon Kane" and a more evil and twisted wrestler, why does Kane ever wrestle without the mask on? Wouldn't he just be weaker? I know he doesn't win shit to begin with but come on.


Remember he's suppose to be severely scared from burns he faced as a child at the hands of The Undertaker.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bullydully said:


> Anyone think Ambrose is returning tonight?


OMG all of these authority matches made me think that too. I can imagine the lights going out and Kane being laid out when the lights come up. Same for randy's match tonight if he has one, and then the coup de gras he breaks up the Rollins match, the lights go out, and they come back on and he's standing behind him with a chair 

btw, i hope this is actually how NoC goes lol, i wouldn't mind the fuckery lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Helmsley said:


>


:lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Does anyone miss "VINTAGE" or "OH MY" from Michael Cole? He doesn't say his classic phrases anymore...



I miss that time when he wasn't announcing Raws.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Remember he's suppose to be severely scared from burns he faced as a child at the hands of The Undertaker.


The WWE writers don't either.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> :cole A thunderous reaction for Y2J from our capacity crowd!


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Wtf, an ad again?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Because taking off the mask allows him to attend corporate meetings and look spiffy and be all corporate and stuff. You can't look corporate in a demon mask. It's the inner demon that counts, m8.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LOL, I wish I had the pic of when I met him at a signing in 1999. He was sitting there in the mask wearing a blue button down and his hair pulled back. I'll try and get a scan of it soon.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Underneath the mask of the demon monster Kane
Just your average guy working a 9-5 climbing the corporate ladder 
Hey may be the evil lost brother of Undertaker , but he finished community college god damn it


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I would like a jericho podcast with kane.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Why is this match still going?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

NECK MASSAGE FROM HELL


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Kane is the most boring piece of shit ever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kane vs Jericho in 2014.... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Remember he's suppose to be severely scared from burns he faced as a child at the hands of The Undertaker.


Of course he was, he survived the burning funeral home. What a survivor. Then it just turned out he just hadn't washed his face in years.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

boring


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rock N Rolla Barnes and Noble Tour Baby! Yeah!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought MNF is supposed to be kicking off a little earlier this year...?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow. Just wow


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The amount of ads is crazy.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This match is ok, but I have trouble caring about anything going on with "corporate" Kane.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Match got me like..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

skarvika said:


> NECK MASSAGE FROM HELL


Chris looks like he's either about to cry or orgasm.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

skarvika said:


> NECK MASSAGE FROM HELL


:lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz........*snores* zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If Takeover 2 was any example of what a show looks like when completely managed by Triple H then Vince needs to retire. It's time for Triple H to be in charge of RAW, Smackdown, and all PPV's. He obviously knows what's he doing as seen by how awesome Takeover 2 was.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The match isn't bad.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

You're terrible Kane go home.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This match still going?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This needs to end. Immediately.
Fuck.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Completely missed that one. :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:ti Sad that no one gives the slightest shit about this.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

End this match...now.fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I still think Kane, Glen Jacobs (why isn't WWE using real names nowadays?) unmasked looks a little bit like Michael C. Hall of the Dexter series.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Weak punches from Jericho! He constantly looks like he's just phoning it in nowadays.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

skarvika said:


> NECK MASSAGE FROM HELL


Jericho's face makes it look like he's getting tickled.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Gee I wonder if Jericho is going to use the turnbuckle against Kane.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can the game kick off already... this match is boring me to sleep.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

I just listened to Austin's podcast about why he did not keep the Stungun as his finisher, baicsally because it was difficult to time right... Kane just proved that lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

iKingAces said:


> End this match...now.fpalm


Seriously end this match now Or i'll end life


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

YEAH GUYS LOOK AT THAT EXPOSED CHAIN LINK THERE. SHITS GONNA HURT WHEN YOU RUN INTO IT.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

One match in and the show's killing my will. Going to be a long night.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It doesn't help that Lafayette makes a shitty wrestling crowd too.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL at the camera shot of the turmbuckle :HA :HA


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

^ LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This crowd is so thunderous. Somebody tell them to calm down out there.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Have they EVER zoomed the camera right in on an exposed turnbuckle before?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jericho is just tarnishing his legacy the more times he comes back.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

this is actually turning out to be a decent match.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

nice jump into that chokeslam attempt


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Any NXT action tonight? Otherwise I'm probably turning it to MNF.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

God I hate how people counter out of the Walls of Jericho


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I mean this isnt that bad of a match but this crowd isn't really helping.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jericho's chin is busted


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone here watch Takeover 2? It was amazing. Best show of the year so far imo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane sold that bulldog horribly.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Misssing lionsault coming


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

^ :vince2


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Jericho is just tarnishing his legacy the more times he comes back.


I have to agree. He looks like crap and is just extremely uninspired in the ring.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh my :lol


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

A few years ago this could have been a WWE title match.. How far they've fallen


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Come on baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollup win, I am shocked!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What a terrible match :maury


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Jericho winning these days is surprising.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Kane is the biggest jobber in the WWE


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Is it just me or was that a botch fest?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

***** stars no doubt.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can they both just go away now?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

And the match is MERCIFULLY over.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Jericho is just tarnishing his legacy the more times he comes back.


You would think 2009 Jericho would've taught him that...Welp at least he won.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Decent match


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I love Jericho, but that match came across as a bit of a slow clusterfuck.

Oh well, Raw rolls on!...live!


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

:bow Raw is Jericho.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YAASSSSSSSS. It's finally over.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

THAT was a struggle, and it's not all Kane's fault either.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That was the most sluggish ending I've ever seen. :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well that's over


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

What kind of bellas shit we will have to go through tonight?


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Bulldog, lionsault caught, chokeslam slipped out of into a reverse pin.

EXACT same spot from when Kane beat Jericho for the Intercontinental title lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I like how none of the commentators mentioned that these two haven't faced each other in the ring since 2000. 


I'm sure Jim Ross would have if he still worked for WWE :jr


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Jericho is just tarnishing his legacy the more times he comes back.


Nobody could have a good 10+ minute match with 2014 Kane.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Weak ass finish.

Kane's pretty much just a jobber now, sad.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Of course he was, he survived the burning funeral home. What a survivor. Then it just turned out he just hadn't washed his face in years.



His voice came back too. Apparently it was just a chicken bone lodged in there


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was an okay match, a little slow though.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I know this is build up for NOC but Kane needs to win a match already.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

So the camera man got locked in too?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Can we get Brock killing Khali now?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Some asshole ACTUALLY bought that 9.99 shirt?! :aryalol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Match wasn't as bad as everyone says it is.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fuck sake Cena. You could have at least let the camera man out of the room Heyman is in. Poor guy.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh my god. That cameraman is trapped in that room.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Kane is just Sandow but he's on TV all the fucking time


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Khali let the camera-man in.

Good guy Khali.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Heyman is locked in Cena's locker room with a camera guy?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So, camera man is locked in there with Heyman ?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So...How did the camera man get in there with Khali guarding the door :maury


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Nothing gets me like seeing Kane get the drop toe-hold into an object while he's running in his traditional mini zig-zag way. :lol


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

This network ad is fucking horrid


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

We've had four cena/heyman moments in thirty three minutes.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

...wtf


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why does RAW theme music suck now.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

This ad :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Was someone bleeding in that match (I didn't see any blood)? The ref had gloves on during that match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Heyman could just call the cops :harden


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really a $9.99 commercial :hhh2


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

.... is this a like pop punk 9.99 song? what the fuck...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So if Khali is guarding the door how did the cameraman get in? Crawl in the ducts like Solid Snake?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WWE really made a 9.99 song? fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Heyman's locked in the room with Khali guarding, but the cameraman just magically appeared? WWE logic.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Finaly.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

They made a 9.99 song? Are they that desperate to sell the network?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

what in the world is up with this 9.99 ad?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What.....

the....


fuck......


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what the fuck is this


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

DAFUQ at this 9.99 commercial :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

They are really that desperate to do this kind of advertisement for the WWE Network. :lol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollup win, I am shocked!


Seems like the only way faces can win these days. Part of the reason I don't like 'em...rollup wins are the cheapest shit I've ever seen, it makes the faces look weak.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

That's a horrible commercial.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The fuck is this Sum 41 bullshit song?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL at that AD


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Jesus, do they actually think this is going to get people to subscribe?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Is this song supposed to sound like it's from 1999 or something?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

HAHAHAHHAHAHHA.....I really hope the network flops.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

They are burning off the cow's utters with the $9.99 plugs. Woah.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Never thought WWE would go that far :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, it's like 1995 all over again.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

cmiller4642 said:


> Kane is just Sandow but he's on TV all the fucking time


Sandow would be much more entertaining in that role.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> So if Khali is guarding the door how did the cameraman get in? Crawl in the ducts like Solid Snake?


he hide inside a cardboard box

:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Raw is becoming so comical now its actually a struggle to concentrate on whats on screen


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I think i have a new ring tone


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

dat $9.99 song tho


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

So now we all know why we had EVERYONE mention 9.99 in their promos :


For them to use in a crappy 9.99 song. Pathetic. fpalm


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

World's Best said:


> His voice came back too. Apparently it was just a chicken bone lodged in there
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Completely forgot X-Pac helped him clear his throat.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Is this song supposed to sound like it's from 1999 or something?


No. It's suppsoed to sound like something from 9.99 AD.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I changed the channel. Didn't even watch that 9.99 commercial.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol 9.99 song.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Some guard Khali is, considering the friggin' cameraman got in Cena's locker room.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So is the network really flopping that bad?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Solid Cameraman got in that room with ease. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Can you imagine being the band that had to record that 9.99 song...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys the Bella Twins walk in right now, and say stop watching RAW and get in bed with us. Do u go or continue to watch RAW?


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

That 9.99 ad is all types of bad. They really need to stop. At least King, JBL and Cole aren't mentioning it in every single sentence now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That 9.99 commercial had me cracking up, no lie. Better than any comedy WWE puts on.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Does anyone miss "VINTAGE" or "OH MY" from Michael Cole? He doesn't say his classic phrases anymore...


"Raw rolls on"


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yup WWE is Super Serious with $9.99 :vince$


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Wwe's logic is amazing....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

VRsick said:


> Can you imagine being the band that had to record that 9.99 song...



I'm sure :vince5 thought it was "cool" unk2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> Never thought WWE would go that far :lmao


They are selling $9.99 T-Shirts on Shopzone right now. 

http://shop.wwe.com/WWE-Network-$9....ck&start=6&cgid=shop-wwe-products-men-tshirts


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

they should change the name to DWWE. Desperate World wrestling entertainment


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So is the network really flopping that bad?


Yes a investor filed a class action lawsuit against the WWE because it flopped so bad lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


What a shit load of fuck.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> "Raw rolls on"


"Collision"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Smackdown song is so gay.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Did you Know?


THAT 9.99 SUCKS ASS?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I can't stand the Raw theme. It fits the product though, because it's terrible.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

And at the end of that ad they had a crowd chant 9.99 like the yes chant.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I like how none of the commentators mentioned that these two haven't faced each other in the ring since 2000.
> 
> 
> I'm sure Jim Ross would have if he still worked for WWE :jr


They have faced each twice since 2000. 

A singles match interrupted by Austin in early 2002 and the IC title match on Raw in 2002.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Do you hear that? its the sound of people cancelling their WWE network subscription in shame and getting netflix, which is much greater entertainment value for the dollar.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The road to ME is gonna be long.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> They are selling $9.99 T-Shirts on Shopzone right now.
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/WWE-Network-$9....ck&start=6&cgid=shop-wwe-products-men-tshirts


I bet it cost 9.99 too :mark:


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHHA.....I really hope the network flops.


WIth your avatar I figured you'd want it to thrive for the Attitude Era in HD quality on the network.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Can I just pay for the Network by walking up to Vince himself and just stuffing a 10 dollar bill in his suit pocket?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why does Smackdown!'s theme music sound like an theme for a top oldies rock hit album CD advertising?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

skarvika said:


> I can't stand the Raw theme. It fits the product though, because it's terrible.


LOL well said


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

VRsick said:


> Can you imagine being the band that had to record that 9.99 song...


There's a $9.99 song now?!? :lmao

Watching this on Sky Sports in the UK, so no advert for tbe network here. You'd think they would advertise it considering it's meant to be launching on October 1st.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Over The Top!!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

That was so retarded.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Panzer said:


> Can I just pay for the Network by walking up to Vince himself and just stuffing a 10 dollar bill in his suit pocket?


Sure. But don't expect your penny in change back, palie!

:vince5


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

They may as well make show called 9.99


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao The Big USA/Russia match for the 15th time with the 3rd different USA representative


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

If Smack Down is beating all the shows on Friday night, why are they wanting to move it to Thursday?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

So no Kurt Angle?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

WTF IS THIS


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I BELIEVE

I BELIEVE THAT

I BELIEVE THAT HENRY WILL WIN

I BELIEVE THAT HENRY WILL WIN

I BELIEVE THAT HENRY WILL WIN


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> That Smackdown song is so gay.


Not as gay as "Sexy Boy". :


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Xiao said:


> They have faced each twice since 2000.
> 
> A singles match interrupted by Austin in early 2002 and the IC title match on Raw in 2002.


Who? Kane and Jericho?

They have faced off in 2004 on Raw (around July iirc) and at least once in 2008. Probably at some point in Jericho's latest part-timer runs too.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Oh look...It's DUCK FACE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh, it's Roman Reigns.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Here we go again...


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I just covered my ears and closed my eyes for that.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Reign is getting fake cheer noise now..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Showstopper, the heartbreak kid Roman Reigns. :reigns


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why does Renee raise one side of her mouth when she speaks?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Roman Pop :kobe10


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Roman Reigns getting ready to cock his arm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Turn Mark Henry heel again please. At least he was super entertaining back then.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Mark Henry repping America by ass. America is like that uncle that raped you to black folks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Not as gay as "Sexy Boy". :


Actually, it is. :hbk1


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Javier Sotomayor whoops your ass, Charles Austin


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

TromaDogg said:


> There's a $9.99 song now?!? :lmao
> 
> Watching this on Sky Sports in the UK, so no advert for tbe network here. You'd think they would advertise it considering it's meant to be launching on October 1st.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jfc, my mom giving commentary makes RAW 1000x more amazing. :lmao


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

YAY MORE PATRIOTISM! USA USA USA WOOOO!!!!!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Roman Reigns promo. "Well, Seth Rollins. They call him the Architect. But I'm Roman Reigns. A building that he can't design. BELEE *deep breath* that."


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Roman reigns. Much charisma, such mic skills.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns be honest we all know both Rollins and Ambrose carried you in the shield.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"UHHHH I'M GONNA PUNCH 'IM" *cocks fist* :reigns

Holy shit that's what he actually just fuckin' said while I was typing that.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

What a god awful promo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay then.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Meh, The Reigns promo wasn't that bad actually ..*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman no charisma at fuckin all REIGNS.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Alright. Not a bad job from Reigns this week.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

What a lame promo


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

That was actually a decent promo by Reigns.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swaggy!
WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Reigns falling flat as usual, this is the future of the company? RIP WWE


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Where is the beast when you need him.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger! :mark:


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

What a promo! It's like Macho Man meets Stone Cold meets the Rock. So good.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

your future of the company folks


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Reigns, you don't have have to tell us you will punch him a million times, we already knew that.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

VRsick said:


>


I am watching this in utter disbelief


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The saving grace for Reigns is that Ken Patera cut worse promos


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol so they are back to "one vs all" for Reigns' catchphrase?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Why do I still watch this? We're only 40 mins through. fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Roman reigns. Much charisma, such mic skills.


Nothing compared to that wrestling ability, though!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What if Reigns' knuckles don't bleed, does that mean we shouldn't trust him anymore?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And hey, here's the last man that tried to rally America. Now he's in a feud with Bo Dallas.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Believe That! :reigns


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

The biggest I have with Reigns talking is that I don't believe a single thing he says.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WWE plugin austin 
WTF


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

plugging stone cold's podcast?!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That Reigns promo wasn't bad... still needs to be a lot better, but it's something.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Reigns needs a manager asap. Maybe he should recruit Zeb? (Perfect segway, I should be a WWE announcer)


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:jbl He's a damn disgrace! He let our country down! Swagger should be future endeavoured!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I feel like Reigns has actually regressed on the mic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GOD said:


> your future of the company folks


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I hope Austin asks him about how it feels to see the term "vanilla midget" used so much.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It was loooong. We talk long time.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

At least Roman didn't sound highly gay again when he said believe that.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Plugging Austin's podcast? Weird.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger already fighting Bo? fpalm So he's not even on the PPV card? WWE, c'mon now...you could at LEAST had him lose this feud at fucking NoC.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Alright. Not a bad job from Reigns this week.


Yeah because it was a pre taped back stage interview.

God only knows how many takes that took.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tyson Kidd is the FUTURE of the Company. FACT.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

RatedR10 said:


> Why do I still watch this? We're only 40 mins through. fpalm


Its going to be a long night


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Thwagger finaly showed up.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MARK HENRY RALLIES MERICA :done:


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Reigns forgot to say "then im gonna spear him!" after the one million superman punches.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> Not as gay as "Sexy Boy". :


I'm not gay. :reigns Believe That!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

So....this guy(Reigns) is going to beat Brock at WM31? *SIGH*


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Roman Reigns promo. "Well, Seth Rollins. They call him the Architect. But I'm Roman Reigns. A building that he can't design. BELEE *deep breath* that."


:lmao:lmao I could imagine him saying this during a promo.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Well it's time to do my usual and DVR the rest of this crap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Is this gonna be Swagger vs Rose again? They have tons of build up, but the feud never makes it to the PPV. fpalm AND he jobs. fpalm


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It's gonna be a long looong night.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

No NXT guys tonight is there.....damn.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


>


WINNER.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TommyRich said:


> Well it's time to do my usual and DVR the rest of this crap


That's just a waste of your DVR space, man.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Podcast one gave me a copyright strike today for having a few of their podcasts up on youtube...Sucks, had so many views too. A lot of them are pretty priceless stuff to listen to.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

When Cena was talking to Khali on that app the english translation is: "Don't let him escape" as he said him he pointed to the door. 

My fun fact from this raw.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

cmiller4642 said:


>


:maury


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

cmiller4642 said:


>


That idiot is never coming back. Good riddance..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh Shit, Bischoff's original theme. 


Back in Black.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Anybody knows What kind of bellas shit we are getting tonight?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No NXT guys tonight is there.....damn.


That's a shame.

Wanted to see Zayn and Breeze tonight


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Jfc, my mom giving commentary makes RAW 1000x more amazing. :lmao


Let's swap moms. Mine thinks the Adam Rose bunny is hilarious.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

cmiller4642 said:


>


Reminds me of Toy Story 1 and the scene with buzz and woody when they get stuck under the car and woody jokes that there's a space ship.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Is it just me or is this show particularly shite tonight?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bo Dallas. Proof that children with disabilities can achieve their dreams.


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

P sure there's supposed to be NXT guys on tonight. But who knows with WWE. They say stuff is gonna happen and it usually never does. We didn't end up getting NoD 2.0 and they were supposed to be pretty big.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Podcast one gave me a copyright strike today for having a few of their podcasts up on youtube...Sucks, had so many views too. A lot of them are pretty priceless stuff to listen to.


Why wouldn't people go to Podcastone's website anyway? Their stuff is free...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Bo has an awesome theme song. Reminds me of Luger's old theme.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

It's going to be a looong night, oh wait I'm not strapped to my sofa and forced to watch it. Jesus


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

And there goes the audio......

NVM fixed.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

WHAT'S JOE HOUSTON DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE TAZZ?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

King Gazza said:


> Is it just me or is this show particularly shite tonight?


Raw has been particularly shite the last couple of months to be honest


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My hatred is torn here... Nope still hate Swagger more.. Only because Bo bulldozed that little midget bull.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

King Gazza said:


> Is it just me or is this show particularly shite tonight?


It's not you, that's for sure.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

John Cena has trapped Paul Heyman in a room which is being guarded by The Great Khali


:maury


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bo dallas's character is completely ruined


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If they do a halftime show...


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This is probably khali's last night in wwe .


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Bo has an awesome theme song. Reminds me of Luger's old theme.


What old theme?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

WE HEARD WHAT CENA SAID, CALL THE DAMN MATCH


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> That's just a waste of your DVR space, man.


I believe that :reigns2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why is Rollins vs Reigns and Bo vs Swagger happening on RAW when the ppv is happening on Sunday. I mean I doubt the former is going to happen but I also doubted the latter was going to happen and yet here it is.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

We Bolieve chants? fpalm Swagger's done. Fuck this crowd, btw.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

short "We Bolieve" chants :


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> What old theme?



I think he means the narcissist theme.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Darkness is here said:


> This is probably khali's last night in wwe .


Thank God. Been waiting a long time for this


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

King Gazza said:


> Is it just me or is this show particularly shite tonight?


That's what a Kane match and a Reigns promo will make ya say.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Doesn't this whole angle make Cena looks like a giant dick ass sore loser? I mean, Brock beat him fair and sqaure and now Cena is harassing his manager for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bo is fat


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

We boleive chant!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Speaking of Nation of Domination. 

I wish Rusev and Lana existed in 1998. 

Rusev would have tried that beat down shit on those brothas and would have got jumped, and Lana would have got kidnapped.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> Why wouldn't people go to Podcastone's website anyway? Their stuff is free...


Not sure but I had about 10 of their casts up from Stone Cold, Jericho and J.R.s podcasts with 250,000 views altogether, so it was obviously good promotion, but I guess they got WWE to plug it now.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> That's a shame.
> 
> Wanted to see Zayn and Breeze tonight


:HHH2 And you can! For only $9.99!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

skarvika said:


> WE HEARD WHAT CENA SAID, CALL THE DAMN MATCH


What, you mean...commentate? Don't be absurd!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

This crowd sounds so disinterested...


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Podcast one gave me a copyright strike today for having a few of their podcasts up on youtube...Sucks, had so many views too. A lot of them are pretty priceless stuff to listen to.


How stupid and lacking in business sense do you have to be to do that? Its a fucking podcast, every one of the views you gave them has a tangible value in advertising they are getting for free.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bolievers > America


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

man lawler should've retired 10 years ago. u don't need a 3rd person anyway when u got cole and jbl.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

They're not even trying with the fake tweets anymore


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> We Bolieve chants? fpalm Swagger's done. Fuck this crowd, btw.


Thwagger, you know you BOlieve too :bo


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> We Bolieve chants? fpalm Swagger's done. Fuck this crowd, btw.



Swagger has been done for years.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Chatting with thwagger now will be intresting.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh, just do the damn burial, man, stop prolonging it.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dallas is giving us orton levels of resthold.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Swagger is so fucking dull it's not even funny. I realize he can get a "WE THE PEOPLE" chant twice a match, but holy jesus.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Why is Rollins vs Reigns and Bo vs Swagger happening on RAW when the ppv is happening on Sunday. I mean I doubt the former is going to happen but I also doubted the latter was going to happen and yet here it is.


Because "Creative" writes these Raws with crayons. They have no clue what they're doing. Remember when "go home" shows were actually awesome and made you want to buy the PPV? Seems like so long ago.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

"Bo Dallas says he loves everybody, I'd love to punch him in the face" Really Jerry? Have to mute Raw after this


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone seen Christian? He's been asking for one last match for months but they won't let him out of the dark room..


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Flashyelbow said:


> I think he means the narcissist theme.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Meh. I think Chris Master's theme sounds closer to Bo's theme(and vice versa).


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

I wonder how much sway Mike Rotunda has cause his kids unlike some other children of former wrestlers seem to get on TV more often than most I think.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> What old theme?


When he was the narcissist.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus this match. Jesus this commentary.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

So Cena is meant to be this fine upstanding role model yet is threatening to beat up a NON wrestler for NO REASON AT ALL.....gotta love the shitty ass writing of Cenafpalm


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Anyone here watch Takeover 2? It was amazing. Best show of the year so far imo.


I take it you didn't see the other NXT specials.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

It's sad that TNA has been better these past few weeks.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who here is part of the Roman Empire?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

skarvika said:


> They're not even trying with the fake tweets anymore


:maury


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Raw has been particularly shite the last couple of months to be honest


Ever since the RAW following WM30. Like wasn't immediately Daniel Bryan was abscent, he was either at a wedding, attending a funeral, or at the hospital.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> :HHH2 And you can! For only $9.99!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Meh. I think Chris Master's theme sounds closer to Bo's theme(and vice versa).



Yeah Masters theme is a lot closer to Bo's.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

This the longest Bo Dallas match ever?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Wwe made Thwaggers mad muthafuckas :cuss:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I'm ready to tap out in the next 30 minutes.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's pretty sad how much better a random NXT episode is than the WWE's flagship show. This is dreadful. There is not a shred of excitement or energy to be found here.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I feel like Reigns has actually regressed on the mic.


I agree. He was doing well for a bit. Now he just goes full cheese every time...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

skarvika said:


> They're not even trying with the fake tweets anymore


:HA :HA Wow....


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

barnesk9 said:


> I take it you didn't see the other NXT specials.


Nope I haven't. That was the first NXT Special I've watched. I didn't watch Arrival or Takeover 1.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who here is part of the Roman Empire?


The new Heart Break Kid is going to give you somewhere to go. :reigns


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Ugh, just do the damn burial, man, stop prolonging it.


It's like Jack Swagger is old yeller and you're the father telling the kid to take the dog to the back of the shed to shoot him down.


..... :side:


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Raw has been particularly shite the last couple of months to be honest


True.

But normally I get bored after about an hour, I was bored after the first 20 minutes tonight.

Shocking what has happened to this broadcast. I'm convinced the pacing of it (constant ad breaks, ill-timed breaks during matches, no entrances or feel to the show) is a major factor in RAW just being a drag.

Let's hope there's a big ending or something.. it is the go-home show after all, for fuck sake.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Ugh, just do the damn burial, man, stop prolonging it.


Stop being such a sourpuss.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Man that Swagger haircut is the f'n worst


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Just saw the 9.99 music. That is just sad...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

People just don't want to hate Bo Dallas


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"Bigg Hoss is quite the man!" :jbl
What happened to JBL constantly shitting on Swagger?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jbl was shitting all over swagger a few weeks ago, should've continued doing it. now he wouldn't wanna provoke him, give me a break.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The chants were lol worthy.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Flashyelbow said:


> I think he means the narcissist theme.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Correct. 

I love that theme, his WM 9 entrance was awesome!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

This swagger haircut makes him look like he's just been arrested for DUI


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> People just don't want to hate Bo Dallas


How can you hate a face like this :bo


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

anyone who says bo dallas is talented after this needs to quit watching wrestling.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> "Bo Dallas says he loves everybody, I'd love to punch him in the face" Really Jerry? Have to mute Raw after this


Cena must have him locked in his room alongside Heyman and I'd guess that's where CM Punk and the original Sin Cara wound up as well.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I feel like Reigns has actually regressed on the mic.


speaking of poor mic performance. What about Bo Dallas from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OMG SWAGGER IS WINNING DA ROYAL RUMBLE


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

So Swagger won...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shamrock's Ankle Lock is the original and best


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

REALLY NOW


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

See Thwagger, getting all mad and your man got the win. Chill.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

...So about them reports about Swagger losing every match...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Swaggy won!


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

lol remember that report about Swagger getting squashed every week? Yeah this proves it was bullshit.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Finally Swagger gets a win.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>












Everyone when they saw that ad


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Swagger won!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Swagger actually beat Bo Dallas. Shocking but congrats on the win here tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

PORQUE?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Swagger buried, my ass

feud is over, they buried Bo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a hell of a counter. Face Swagger is good for business!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe we shouldn't BO-lieve in the burial of Swagger quite yet


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they built Swagger vs Dallas up for weeks only to have it happen on Raw instead of NOC? Great booking wwe...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow, Swagger won? :lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Someone wanna tell me why this was unadvertised on Raw rather than the NOC pre-show at least? :lmao


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Thwagger's getting madder by the minute.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good for Swagger, he bolieved.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Swagger won??:vince6


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So this what, the eighth time Swagger's been buried? :HHH2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Bo Dallas is done. Why even bother promoting him to the main roster? fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Michael Cole just crotch-chop me while saying 9.99?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Swagger finally got a victory-well sorta. Making a pregnant diva tap out is 0.5 a win.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Dam Michael Cole's hair is white.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Drinking game
Every time Cole says 9.99 set a car on fire


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> Thwagger's getting madder by the minute.


More like wet herself over dat win.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Slam City OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, looks like Vince is bored with Bo Dallas. Sorry Bo, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> This swagger haircut makes him look like he's just been arrested for DUI


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

King would be excited about the kiddie show


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Thwagger will be happy now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Because "Creative" writes these Raws with crayons. They have no clue what they're doing. Remember when "go home" shows were actually awesome and made you want to buy the PPV? Seems like so long ago.


Writing above a second grade level is too much work. :shrug



gamegenie said:


> speaking of poor mic performance. What about Bo Dallas from a couple weeks ago.


Only one I can remember is when he interviewed the disappointed Americans, which I thought was pretty funny tbh.

Swagger winning is actually surprising.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Loved the dueling "WE THE PEOPLE!" / "WE BO-LIEVE!" chants.  Good to see Jackie Boy finally get a win and hopefully restart his momentum.

Lawler proving that he needs a bullet between the eyes a la Old Yeller after mocking Colter's age even though he's been a face for weeks now and he's just as old as Zeb is.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cole bolieves in $9.99

Lawler bolieves in the WWE Network for $9.99

JBL beloved in $9.99 for the PPVs


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SWAGGER BOLIEVES. :bo


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

just insulting us trying to make us believe he's excited about that god awful cartoon.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE NETWORK IS THE GREATEST THING EVER INVENTED IN THE HISTORY OF THE UNIVERSE!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Okie dokie RAW. That was my threshold. I doubt even Rollins can put on anything more than a 3 star match with Reigns. I'll check back in after NXT I guess.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bret Hart special on Monday Night Wars tomorrow! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MTVDTH said:


> Bo Dallas is done. Why even bother promoting him to the main roster? fpalm



There needs to be jobber heels for the new/lower card faces


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks like we're actually getting some wrestling this show though, so that's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Fuck the wwe network. Please just fuck it already


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Touchdown Colts! sorry wrong board


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

NINE FUCKING NINE FUCKING NINETY FUCKING NINE!!!! NEIN to that!


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Who cares what MOM and DAD SAID!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Please please please show us a recap of Jerry Springer last week. So bad it's good


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Why do they emphasize through Royal Rumble now?
They gonna fuk us over after January?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really, they have to show this Bellacrap again fpalm


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I was about to play some Ghost but I want to see the results of this divas tag team match up.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Thwagger should throw a party after raw is over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here thwagger, I know something that'll make ya happy.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes take those heels off, let's see those feet!


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Good god, the Bella's mic skills are terrible. Why must they scream on the last word of every sentence?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't believe Jerry was part of that fuckery last week 

:maury


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE's new video game SlamCity.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

When the Bella segment is looking to be the best segment of RAW, that's when you know we're fucked.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

the texas bbq burger looks like a ten dollar heart attack. And I want one.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Gj Swaggie


----------



## AMAN0S (Jul 11, 2007)

When did Monday Night Wars achieve critical acclaim again...?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TripleG said:


> WWE NETWORK IS THE GREATEST THING EVER INVENTED IN THE HISTORY OF THE UNIVERSE!!!



Would that be The WWE Universe? :vince2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Lawler proving that he needs a bullet between the eyes a la Old Yeller after mocking Colter's age even though he's been a face for weeks now and he's just just as old as Zeb is.


Nah, you're only as old as you feel.

And Lawler's only as old as the women he feels :lawler


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ugh god I didn't need to see that again.

I'm not actually ordering NOC Showstopper but I do have the Network so if I'm around I might tune in. The build up has been pretty bad though outside of Ziggler/Miz, surprisingly enough I've really enjoyed that.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Timpatriot said:


> Touchdown Colts! sorry wrong board



Good idea. I'm going to watch football. To hell with this shite.

:sodone


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Darkness is here said:


> Thwagger should throw a party after raw is over.


100% Assurance of fun, frolic and an OUI


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

R.I.P. Bo.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

legendfan97 said:


> I was about to play some Ghost but I want to see the results of this divas tag team match up.


Just about to start up FIFA. Fifa 14's last few days before 15 comes out. GOOD TIMES


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This crap again fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Decent match. Swagger did most of the work, but still pretty good on both men's parts. Woulda been better if it was on NoC but if they let him stay quiet and off the card and just chill until they find a new feud for him, I'm good with it.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> WWE's new video game SlamCity.


_So much action..._


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't hate RAW, I just can't get interested anymore man. For the first time in 15 years I just might take break I think.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys u know u would like the Bella's a lot more if u could do more than just stare at them on tv every week. :yes:cena7


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Chrisley vs Lesnar at HIAC


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least the Bellacrap is getting out of the way early tonight :shaq


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Complete bullshit that Wyatt isn't on the NOC card.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder what happened to the therapist cheating angle? I guess that storyline went the way like the Claire Lynch storyline did.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TripleG said:


> WWE NETWORK IS THE GREATEST THING EVER INVENTED IN THE HISTORY OF THE UNIVERSE!!!


WWE NETWORK HAS CURED CANCER. WWE NETWORK HAS INTEGRATED WORLD PEACE ACROSS THE PLANET. WWE NETWORK HAS PUT A HALT TO POVERTY.

BUY THE NETWORK! BUY THE NETWORK! BUY THE NETWORK DAMMIT!!!!! :vince2 :vince3 :cole :jbl
:lawler


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

cmiller4642 said:


> Chrisley vs Lesnar at HIAC


"You ain't walkin' in this house wit dat ugly ass chest tattoo."


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Paige getting the jobber entrance.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Hope thwagger BO-LIEVES NOW :vince2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Divas champ with the jobber entrance!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

holy shit that nikki pop


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn, Nikki shaking that ass.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The Divas Champion gets A JOBBER ENTRANCE!? fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well let the argument over "pops" commence!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The CHampion gets the jobber entrance so a fucking useless Bella can get no reaction. The Bellas need to go the fuck away.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> Complete bullshit that Wyatt isn't on the NOC card.



Dude, I know "buried" is thrown around a lot, but he got legitimately buried by that d00sh Cena. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I love Raw so far...Love how Cena locked Paul in his locker room...now time for the divas match


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Paige's eye makeup...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

More trainwreck TV incoming.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

triple threat? Ugh...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Darkness is here said:


> Hope thwagger BO-LIEVES NOW :vince2


Oh i'm sure she bo-lieves something alright :curry2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why are the Bella's from different places


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh the bellas?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So is it a rule that all diva songs have to hurt your ears?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I need to go "Brie Mode" and get super wasted ASAP.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

That voice that goes "BriEeEEee MoOoOoOOoOode" :westbrook3


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Whoa the Bella's got huge pops....not.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

YES! Everyone's favorite grade 4 math student, Aj Lee!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Isn't it sad that AJ and Paige are just minor accessories in this tag match


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Now for the intolerable AJ, this RAW is amazing


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Dat Brie theme :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The acting in that Springer segment....just beautiful.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I wonder if Brie Bella chose her own theme music


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow there is one high pitched screeching girl that loves all the divas :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Brie's music is nice. Club style.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Well... half of this match is worth my viewing at least.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Paige edges out AJ to win tonight's hotness battle


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Did Organic Bella get fake tits now too?


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

AJ Lee's family has a whiny man that quit.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This should have been a 3 on 3. 

Brie, Naomi, and Paige 

vs 

Nikki, AJ Lee, and Alica Fox


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

dem boobs


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cause Nikki tagging Paige in wasn't obvious enough.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige...would bang.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Brie's music is nice. Club style.


Yeah. "Club" as in I want to beat the producer of that crap with a club.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> I can't believe Jerry was part of that fuckery last week
> 
> :maury


I DO believe. :lol you cannot have a train wreck without Jerry

:maury


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone wanna guess how long we will be able take this?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

You get 10 minutes with all 4 of them

butt naked 

no charges will be filed


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so funny how they're pushing this "Brie Mode" shit, correct me if i'm wrong but isn't Brie Mode just Brie acting like a retard and getting drunk? Cause on Total Divas they explained its just a nick name for when Brie starts getting drunk.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

so this is the part where I crack open the beer.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Vince Russo said:


> With all due respect I'm tapping out to DVR. If they don't care, why should we? Sorry. Going to watch the game.


An hour in and Russo already quit watching it live tonight. :lol

- Vic


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Wow there is one high pitched screeching girl that loves all the divas :lol


:lmao I know


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Paige's skins so milky.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nikki "Angel tits" Bella.

God bless her surgeon.


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Brie's theme is leaving me like :mj


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it asking too much for the Bellas to just leave?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Paige edges out AJ to win tonight's hotness battle


true dat. Paige has gotten so much sexier the last month.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Z. Kusano said:


> Isn't it sad that AJ and Paige are just minor accessories in this tag match


Not really, the only good thing is the combined two crap feuds into one to save time.

Even AJ looks bored out there.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

the hate that AJ gets on here :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Did Cole say "AJ and Brie against Paige and Kikki"? :lmao


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Just about to start up FIFA. Fifa 14's last few days before 15 comes out. GOOD TIMES


Thanks for reminding me, can't wait to get my hands on it...it still looks too damn easy to score though. I hated winning like 8-0 every time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Brie's music is nice. Club style.


It's way better than the nikki bella's theme song.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Is it asking too much for the Bellas to just leave and go into PORN?


FIXED.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Why does Cole keep promoting halftime, :lol the football fans are already watching football


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WOW PAIGE HAS IMPROVED. I LOVE HER HEEL WORK. aige


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TripleHsNose said:


> Why are the Bella's from different places


Because they're trying their damnedest to further show how deep their split is, even though in reality no1curr about this horseshit feud.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Its so funny how they're pushing this "Brie Mode" shit, correct me if i'm wrong but isn't Brie Mode just Brie acting like a retard and getting drunk? Cause on Total Divas they explained its just a nick name for when Brie starts getting drunk.


Yep, classy girl huh..


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I can bang paige all night long .


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

AJ Lee has a great personality that it's hard not to like her.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAMPAIGEEEE!


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

I need a joint for this shit.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

They booked a tag match as a singles match? ok


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Nikki will become champion this Sunday. Get ready.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Well...THAT was mercifully over.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I love that Rampaige finisher


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So all we got was a one on one match between Brie and Paige?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paige really is........that white. Damn.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... the bellas just make everything they touch absolute shit.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nikki :banderas


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Well that sucked...Paige and Nikki won


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

AJ did good in that match.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh, its time rock and roll. This time I'm in control


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eurgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh AJ is horrible


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

No reaction when Brie and Nikki were in the ring together, all that build up for nothing


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bellas into porn?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is so awful:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Complete fucking fuckery.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:maury enough with this fucking skipping....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is honestly one of the worst feuds WWE has had in years.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Molfino said:


> I need a joint for this shit.


I don't smoke and I need a joint for this shit.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Good job Nikki!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This has been some shitty booking the past 3 weeks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't like Paige.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Body wise AJ is great but facial wise, she's starting to show her age. I would still bang her though.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Paige gets the win over a Bella :banderas


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

We all know that Lana is the best woman in the company.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The divas division... fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Women's division has jumped the shark.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Both feuds are straight up garbage.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Molfino said:


> I need a joint for this shit.


If I didn't have weed to smoke while watching RAW every week I'd probably just DVR it and fast forward through 90% of it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't want to speak to soon, but if that is all the Bellacrap we get tonight, Awesome!


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Its really time for Lawler to retire


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

WWE could have had a good feud out of AJ and Paige and how do they book it? They just skip around after every match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

As if they had a divas match at the top of an hour


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I wonder if fucking Wyatt loses to The Big Show tonight...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

It's only been an hour...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

what was that? fpalm atleast Paige pinned Brie twice in one week


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

AJ teh troll :lmao

i'm kind of tired of the skipping too, though. =/

that match wasn't too bad, imo. brie was selling pretty well. just wish the crowd was a lil more into it.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm really sick of the skipping too. AJ just gets on my nerves now, her association with her whiny husband doesn't help either.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

We're heading towards a Bray Wyatt and Big Show feud? Ooooohhhhh boy...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> As if they had a divas match at the top of an hour


We might have another one featuring the rest of TD cast


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I guess the rumors about Bellas being into scat are true considering how much they love being in segments where the crowd shits all over them.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

DarkSide256 said:


> Body wise AJ is great but facial wise, *she's starting to show her age*. I would still bang her though.


She's 27...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Almost biblical from Wyatt. And almost interesting


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

So, Paige won? I guess she'll lost the title at NOC


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

DarkSide256 said:


> Body wise AJ is great but facial wise, she's starting to show her age. I would still bang her though.


She looks like a fucking skeleton that's already thrown up. Insanely overrated.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

DarkSide256 said:


> Body wise AJ is great but facial wise, she's starting to show her age. I would still bang her though.


She's 27 years old...you got some pretty high standards if you think that if she looks like a 27 year old that's "showing her age".


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This crap needs to go back to 2 hours. The product just isn't good enough right now to be 3 hours.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They clearly have no idea what to do with Wyatt or how to regain his momentum. It's sad watching him fall.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man I just want to doggy fuck the holy hell out of Paige man


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Big Show going to throw the dirt on Wyatt


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If only we could see Bray Wyatt vs Mankind '96


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHY ARE THEY DOING THIS?!
I'm out.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO this fucker to bury Bray again.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

If Bray gets a jobber entrance so help me god...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

DarkSide256 said:


> Body wise AJ is great but facial wise, she's starting to show her age. I would still bang her though.


How old is she?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DarkSide256 said:


> Body wise AJ is great but facial wise, she's starting to show her age. I would still bang her though.


:LOL

WOT M8?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is the Big Show still around?
If he beats Bray I think I'm done for the night


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If Wyatt loses to Big Show, the Wyatt character will be finished.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I take it that it's a good thing I'm missing the divas' match right now?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE sure knows how to kill a guy. Bray use to be unique, now I couldn't give one fuck about him.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Glad to see young up and commer Big Show get a feud


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

CoverD said:


> She's 27 years old...you got some pretty high standards if you think that if she looks like a 27 year old that's "showing her age".


He's 12. It's all relative.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Big Show vs Wyatt in another "cure for insomnia" match. WWE, that's the worst gimmick for a match you put on.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> I DO believe. :lol you cannot have a train wreck without Jerry
> 
> :maury


Only thing that could've made that segment any worse, is if a DNA test had been carried out before the show and then Maury had come out at the end and said to their dad 'You are NOT the father!'

Still, I would have laughed.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What happens to the Bella's after this feud? Where do they go after that?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So John Cena is a terrorist? OK.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Inb4 Cena gives Heyman yet ANOTHER hour


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao It looks like Heyman just finished the first hour of Raw too.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Batz said:


> The divas division... fpalm


yeah... I should of play some ghost or something. That match was smh. I come back later during halftime. WWE hype everything and turns into crap.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Psul


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

There's no bathroom in there and Heyman's doing a new type of shuffle..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao I guess "halftime" is the buzzword tonight that I should've been drinking to


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so, there's a cameraman locked in there too?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

skarvika said:


> Thanks for reminding me, can't wait to get my hands on it...it still looks too damn easy to score though. I hated winning like 8-0 every time.


Haven't played or owned FIFA since 2003 with Roberto Carlos, Giggs and Edgar Davids on the front


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

So paige is losing her title


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Markus123 said:


> WWE could have had a good feud out of AJ and Paige and how do they book it? They just skip around after every match.


Considering they've had to deal with the Bellas twice now, it's no surprise the feud is stalled out. It's supposed to be AJ/Paige but instead everything became about the fucking Bellas to the WWE and Paige/AJ not only are running in place on the feud, but it feels like both are just fed up and bored with how shit creative is. Though, that is over half the roster... sad to see how many people are just mailing it in because the senile old fuck won't step down and let someone that actually has a clue have control.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at Show's I'm trying really hard fake ass smile.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


> Glad to see young up and commer Big Show get a feud


Indeed... I can't wait for his 1000th face/heel turn


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why is the Big Show still around?
> If he beats Bray I think I'm done for the night


yay


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Well at least Paul has the camera man to keep him company.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao Heyman


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Amber B said:


> WHY ARE THEY DOING THIS?!
> I'm out.


Find a joint! :


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Markus123 said:


> WWE could have had a good feud out of AJ and Paige and how do they book it? They just skip around after every match.


It would be feud of the year if it happened in NXT. Vince is clueless.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What happens to the Bella's after this feud? Where do they go after that?


Hopefully just total divas


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So I guess Cena trapped the camera man as well?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He was much better as "The Giant."


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This shit is crazy, lol.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena is such a dick, he locked a camera man in there with Heyman


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Metaphor time - Snake is the cameraman. The DARPA Chief is Heyman


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I flipped Raw on for a sec and heard Heyman is locked in a room? Wut.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Paige should be rivaling Naomi. Not AJ Lee.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I guess the rumors about Bellas being into scat are true considering how much they love being in segments where the crowd shits all over them.


If those rumors are legit they have issues.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

jcmmnx said:


> It would be feud of the year if it happened in NXT. Vince is clueless.


That's because Triple H is fully in charge of NXT. Vince McMahon and some of these other guys backstage under him have nothing to do with NXT.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> yay


:lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Z. Kusano said:


> Almost biblical from Wyatt. And almost interesting


lol Yeah ever since Bray became a mid carder I haven't given a shit about his promos.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

they need to book wyatt like they booked the undertaker when he first debuted. Just make him into the new undertaker. It is not that hard. Plus Wyatt is better on the mic now then the undertaker ever was


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Cena is such a dick, he locked a camera man in there with Heyman


I smell an idea for a WWE Studios movie.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> So paige is losing her title


very doubtful. This solidified Brie will screw Nikki and Paige will retain.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seriously, if they used half the time they waste on john cena angles working on other feuds, the shows wouldn't be this bad. I'm really getting tired of the john cena power hour featuring reigns.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't try this at home, as if kids will listen.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I guess the rumors about Bellas being into scat are true considering how much they love being in segments where the crowd shits all over them.


Where did that even start from?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just run Paul. Even you can outrun Khali.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Why is Khali doing favors for John Cena?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Watching a man hold someone hostage. What a face.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nobody would try this at home WWE..Nobody..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Heyman's voice. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Don't try this at home"

Yes, I'm sure those videos are very productive and convincing to children.

fpalm


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Kane, Khali, and Big Show making this the goat Raw fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically faces are a bunch of assholes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol. He barley stepped on it.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

That was his fake phone

I like how the apps stayed on the screen


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fake phone botch.......


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HOW FAKE IS THAT PHONE LOOOOOOOOOOOOL THE SCREEN WAS STILL ON WHEN THE BATTERY WAS OUT


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Paul Heyman is admiring the Great Khali's massive rack, and wow that phone looked fake.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

lol What lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Khali an Asshole


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

the screen was still working while the phone was broken in half.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

My god what a fake phone...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Why didn't Paul just run for it? It's not like Khali can run, or even walk fast?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol at heymans phone. Breaks into pieces and the screen is still on.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

stupid khali can't even step on a phone right to smash it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So John Cena is evil and so are his friends.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena and Khali are the " good guys" here :aj3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why is everyone being a dick to Paul?


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

No wonder why Heyman had bad reception, the phone is fake!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope Khali's lower leg can withstand that phone attack.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Plastic screen much..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I could actually be alright with Khali in these kinds of roles.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Fake cellphone as fuck.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Obvious fake phone there... :lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT THE FUCK

:sodone


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

at least Bray is getting his Intro


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Khali talking to the broken phone literally made me do a spit take. That was funny shit.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Come on Heyman, even you could outrun Khali.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO WHY IM WATCHING THIS.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Big Show's got some fucked up teeth.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Why does Cole keep promoting halftime, :lol the football fans are already watching football


I just noticed that halftime silliness. Couple that with last week being the "season premiere" and it looks like a pitiful attempt at trying to rival the NFL. Fucking scrubs should worry about their money issues instead of thinking they're actual competition for Goodell and friends. :hayden3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

"God you are Big!"

:dahell


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Brock saves a man being held hostage from two much larger men.

who's the face again?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Amber B said:


> So basically faces are a bunch of assholes.


It's been that way for a while now to be honest.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I cringe everytime I hear Khali talk.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

They couldn't destroy a real phone?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

KHALI :lmao badass.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

lol, fake phone screen still "on"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

A phone?
Really?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Just run Paul. Even you can outrun Khali.


especially if you run zig zag


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What a cheap phone!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Paranoid part of me thinks Swagger is gonna get involved with Henry/Rusev and turn heel, but that's probably just me being irrational.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Finally Bray gets a proper entrance!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Big Slow


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*At least there's backstage segments & a continuous storyline this RAW .. I guess.*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Kennedyowns said:


> Brock saves a man being held hostage from two much larger men.
> 
> who's the face again?


Yet you all want Cena to turn heel... He already is a heel. Locking up a poor defenseless old man in Heyman. Fucking bully


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wyatt vs Big Show is going to put Bret Hart vs Stone Cold from Wrestlemania 13 to shame.

"WE GOT US A CLASSIC, MYGGEL!" :jbl


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Even a 5 year old would think this shit is stupid. Fuck WWE creative.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Must have been one of those cheap ass Obama phones. Shit broke before it even hit the ground.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"Some weird control on the audience!" :lawler

Uh, no Jerry. People just think it looks cool to illuminate the arena with their phones.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Big Show's got some young talent to bury.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

KINGPIN said:


> It's been that way for a while now to be honest.


By "...for a while now..." do you mean, "...since Hogan..."?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh Bella Twins where are u? Come back out please.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Big Show never met anybody like Bray? Uhh...........Undertaker?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KINGPIN said:


> It's been that way for a while now to be honest.


Probably one of the reasons that DB was so liked by the entire crowd instead of segments, he wasn't a dick to everyone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And the crowd goes silent!


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Bray Wyatt is a walking testament to WWE creative.

It takes a special kind of retard to make someone as good as him stale. Well done, creative!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

why the f does the WWE give Bray Wyatt stuff that makes him get cheered, he's a heel ffs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

First Bray was "elevated" by Cena and now look at the rocket ascension that is going to happen that he is feuding with Show :bo


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

People go on about PG but this shit is even cleaner than PG


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kennedyowns said:


> Brock saves a man being held hostage from two much larger men.
> 
> who's the face again?


Yeah, setting Brock up for that babyface save, who books this shit?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rowan reminds me of Jason from Friday the 13th on NES.

Showing my age..jesus christ.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I assumed I misheard them earlier, but they said it again. Reigns vs Rollins tonight? Considering it's a NOC match I wonder how it'll actually go down.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JUST GO BIG SHOW


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy shit
Never realized how good of a seller big show is
:banderas


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ahh those fucking high pitched voice chanting let's go big show


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nerds chanting Husky Harris fpalm


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> I assumed I misheard them earlier, but they said it again. Reigns vs Rollins tonight? Considering it's a NOC match I wonder how it'll actually go down.


I'm gonna take a guess at it being a DQ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

FAINT HUSKY HARRIS CHANT


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Stupid Husky Harris chants again, do these people really think they're impressive cause they know Bray was Husky Harris however long ago .... yawn.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ the one guy chanting "Daniel Bryan".

"Big Show" chants. :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if we will see the Bella's again this RAW?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Come on a DQ?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

the Final Cut!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Big Show buries them all :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the wyatt burial continues

I'm done tonight

destiny is calling my name

WWFuckery


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol the chants.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

no one gives two fucks about the big show.

please someone inform the wwe.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

A Double Chock-slam with ease. :jr


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt looks ridiculous after that finish


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ugh, DQ.

Does this have any purpose?


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

interference? who'd thunk it


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Holy shit, I haven't seen a double chokeslam in a while

:mark: :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:vince2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Nerds chanting Husky Harris fpalm


Bray has expressed how much he hated that character and how it was a dark period for him at that time and for the fans to chant that is insulting. I despise that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well that ending was dumb


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

mass suicide by the IWC after that segment


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That laugh from Bray, lol. 

Sounds like a pirate.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Jobber Family!


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, fuck this shit. I'm out...


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh can they just let him get a win for fucks sake, sick of making them look pathetic with this "no our leader is being beat up too much, got to interfere " shit.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Harper and Rowan BURIED again. :lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm actually crying from laughing so hard. :lmao


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Rotunda's kids doing some fine work.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Wyatt should've won clean right there, damn Big Show


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wyatts have zero credibility. Thanks for elevating them Cena!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

So, is Jericho the only person the Wyatts have beaten since Extreme Rules?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Natalya's tits


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh shit :cena3 's predecessor , Bret Hitman Hart.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bret screwed Bret


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Hitman!


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

The Monday Night War seems like WWE War -_-


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If Brock isn't here at 'Halftime' I'm also out


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Just wait until Susan G Komen is back next month...Everything's going to change...into pink.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Back suplex, not a side slam, Cole. :\

Good to see Bray going toe-to-toe with Big Show to further recoup his momentum from the beating he took from John Boy a few weeks back. And +1 to Show busting out his old Final Cut finisher! :clap


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Show has always been protected though


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

I wonder how Reigns v Rollins will go, I doubt it'll be long (PPV timewise)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kennedyowns said:


> no one gives two fucks about the big show.
> 
> please someone inform the wwe.


@WWE We don't give 2 fucks about #Bigshow

@You Automatic response from WWE-$9.99 :HHH2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Is anyone else tired if watching Luke and Rowan get beat down and Bray laughing about it? It just seems like it's happened too much.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> By "...for a while now..." do you mean, "...since Hogan..."?


More like since these two:

:austin :rock


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Big show buries Rowan and Harper


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Just wait until Susan G Komen is back next month...Everything's going to change...into pink.


:no


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well after this commercial break it's "Halftime" :cena3


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL people saying this is a burial
and not the 20 jobs they did to the USOS


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

SP103 said:


> Rowan reminds me of Jason from Friday the 13th on NES.
> 
> Showing my age..jesus christ.


Your go to reference of Jason is from the NES game? Wha?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kennedyowns said:


> Brock saves a man being held hostage from two much larger men.
> 
> *who's the face again?*


It's clearly Brock, since he's the world champion of the company and whatnot. :jericho2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh man, I'm actually excited for the pink merch. :lmao Now I can have a pink shirt fondling my boob instead of a black one.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Just wait until Susan G Komen is back next month...Everything's going to change...into pink.


:bbrown2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

There is literally NOTHING entertaining about Paul Wight. Never has been. 

I despise him as a person for deciding to become a pro-wrestler.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate how the whole Wyatt family has been booked for the past 4-5 months. 

Harper and Rowan should be the Tag team champs and Cena should of let Bray go over him...


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Show is underappreciated. 400 plus pounder moving that fast and so smooth. And Big Show has to look good you short sighted nerds so Bray will look good when he beats Big Show later on.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

kokepepsi said:


> LOL people saying this is a burial
> and not the 20 jobs they did to the USOS


Agreed. Big Show didn't bury the Wyatts, they've been buried for a while now, Big Show is just shoveling more dirt on their grave.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The brawl b/w brock/cena is gonna be EPIC.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I fear for Tyler Breeze, Sami Zayn, Adrian Neville, and The Ascension when they get called up. Those guys are better off down in NXT until Vince retires and Triple H takes full control of RAW, Smackdown, and PPV's.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This show is even too boring to make fun of. Grow some balls and fire yourself Vince.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So....What happened to halftime?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

All this no selling knee injuries business is whack.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck off Usos


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

The USO on the left looked super energized


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wasn't it just last week one of the Uso's was on crutches?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll take Big Show any day over Bray's aimless/rambling promos.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, here come the Usos, which is the cue that the show going downhill starts now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My God, some of the characters in WWE today are worse than cartoon characters.

And just as I type that, it's...

:sheamus2

fpalm


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The hate for show his hilarious.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Of Course Sheamus. How predictable.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Aint no RAW without a fucking 6 man tag match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus and the Usos - The Shit Pack


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jerry Lawler is terrible as a non-heel announcer.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> So....What happened to halftime?


The Jets must have called a timeout. Too bad Adriene Peterson doesn't know how that works with his kids


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

holy shit at that sheamus pop. the guy is an enigma, so charismatic that people just want to be around him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So much hate on the Usos's. Unreal.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao A bullying ad while Sheamus, king of the dicks, comes out.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Meh. Time for MNF


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Heyman was bullied by Cena earlier. BE A STAR!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh great, Cesaro's back to donning that ill fitting robe. fpalm


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

match could be great


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> So....What happened to halftime?


It went the same way as the World Champion from WrestleMania 20
Erased


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Dem usos!


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

no bullying, no backyard wrestling? 


:what


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

skarvika said:


> Well, here come the Usos, which is the cue that the show going downhill starts now.


What's sad is that The Uso's aren't even a bad tag team and are both good wrestlers. They are just stale unfortunately.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Cody's fucking face LOL everytime


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Be A Star faggotry still exists. :jordan4

Stardust = Top lel. :duck


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Stardust is such an awful gimmick.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are Goldust & Stardust heels? 

Seriously, they are too awesome to hate.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WWE, ****-erotica isn't going to get you ratings.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol at Cody's face.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

More crap. fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cody is so bad :lmao


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> He's 12. It's all relative.


12 and a half, sir. She was doing commentary during the past Smackdown and during the close up shots she didn't look so great IMO.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sheamus and Usos tagging tonight


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Surely 'GoldStar' should be their name?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I knew there had to be at least one 6 man tag match tonight playa


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Stardust hate :kobe9


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Can vince mcmahon be impeached? Can someone tell me what impeached means?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

A good MNF game and Dancing With the Stars is going to destroy this Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Incoming 5 star match. I feel it.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Stardust isn't convincing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Jerry Lawler is terrible as a non-heel announcer.


"Announcer" is a bit of a stretch. More of a cheerleader if anything.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why don't Cody and Goldust just wear masks so there shit doesn't always rub off..


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm assuming Stardust keeps talking about the infinity gauntlet... Thanos would fuck Cody Rhodes up


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What happened in the Rhodes house JBL?

Betting a lot of heavy breathing followed by "Shhhh. It's just a dweeem."


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Usos's deserve none of their hate. Their only problem is that they are stale.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Sheamus puts on good matches, so this maybe good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro's theme


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

damn no more 5pm feed on the west coast. that's pretty much the reason i started watching again.. smh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Mr "Good Guy" :cena3 it's now "halftime" 

Is he in the back kicking Heyman's ass on the WWE App? :cole


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> I knew there had to be at least one 6 man tag match tonight playa


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

he meowed?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Cody was okay with the whole Stardust thing for a little while, but now it's just getting ridiculous. He should leave the weirdness to his brother.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Am I watching Smackdown right now?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Which Uso had the knee injury? He sure heeled up quick!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Rhodes bros are so boring.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Why don't Cody and Goldust just wear masks so there shit doesn't always rub off..


I really hope it rubs off on the game, 2K15. We need next Gen sweat too!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

DarkSide256 said:


> 12 and a half, sir. She was doing commentary during the past Smackdown and during the close up shots she didn't look so great IMO.


I thought AJ was super cute back in 2011 but nowadays I think its like her arms got too muscular and bulky. She does not look very feminine anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Am I watching Smackdown right now?


I wish. Then it would be Friday.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I just checked this thread so I don't know if it's been said but is anybody peeping how out of it the crowd has been? No reaction for the Usos Entrance, no reaction for the Jericho/Kane match, etc


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Supergoof clearing house.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

cookiepuss said:


> he meowed?



Come on meow, that would just be stupid :aj3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"fibwegirnwin wghwrgpriwgpwrgnprwg wpghwrpgwrnghrwh pwnhrwphnwhinwh wnhwrphinrwphnrwhwr"

Khali a funny guy.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Trying to watch this after rewatching some Nitros is almost impossible. There is no logic, there is no passion, and there is nothing that actually plays to the strengths of the roster they have. It just amazes me the difference in quality... hell, just wathing NXT makes me feel this way. Raw needs a complete overhaul.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heath V said:


> I really hope it rubs off on the game, 2K15. We need next Gen sweat too!



Probably won't even use them unless I use them as dummies to test out any new weapon physics if there is any


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

pretty enjoyable match so far.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The usos sure do heal up quick...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Takeover 2 showed me just how bad the product is right now. When the Development System is more interesting than the actual roster, there's a problem.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> "fibwegirnwin wghwrgpriwgpwrgnprwg wpghwrpgwrnghrwh pwnhrwphnwhinwh wnhwrphinrwphnrwhwr"
> 
> Khali a funny guy.


:ti
HOly shit I missed this
Corpsing worse than bryan


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Stardust is trying too hard.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Cody Rhodes is SO underrated. He makes any gimmick he gets work and he's able to adapt his ringwork to those different gimmicks. Stardust is something that, on paper, sounds stupid but he's making it work.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ain't it half time already?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The match is going good.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Undertakerowns said:


> Stardust is trying too hard.


At least somebody is trying. If the titantron could take a nap it would..


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

uso boring ut


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Stardust is such an awful gimmick.


*Insert Stardust hissing here*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> :ti
> HOly shit I missed this
> Corpsing worse than bryan


SEND FOR THE MAN


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

This is a little unprofessional.

I've never been watching Sunday Night Football and heard Chris Collinsworth talk about what's coming up on the halftime show in the middle of the third quarter... And Collinsworth is possibly the worst commentator of all time.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Enzo Amore SAVE US!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> :ti
> HOly shit I missed this
> Corpsing worse than bryan


SEND FOR THE MAN


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

So how's everyone's night? I doubt RAW's good looking at the reactions. this discussion might be raw instead of watching it.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> he meowed?


No. Goldust ran out of the ring and said "no, no, no, no,no", to which Stardust agreed by turning around and replying " no". It was quite funny IMO


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow, has there ever been a Raw crowd so quiet?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TheMechXYZ said:


> So how's everyone's night? I doubt RAW's good looking at the reactions. this discussion might be raw instead of watching it.


Night's good, RAW sucks. Hbu?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Stardust is marking out for the big swing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuckkkkkk. I wish Cesaro would start doing the Swing again

I mean, isn't he the King of Swings?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Cesaro has to have at least one WHC title run. Come on man, this guy is gold.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Okay i'm done, just going to watch PPVs and RTWM from now on


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Save Fergal Devitt from his own name and let him up already.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> :ti
> HOly shit I missed this
> *Corpsing* worse than bryan


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Whats up with the crowd?...Their too quiet


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheMechXYZ said:


> So how's everyone's night? I doubt RAW's good looking at the reactions. this discussion might be raw instead of watching it.


The usual. This thread makes Raw interesting even if the product shit


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wait Raw is still going on?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Tried watching a full RAW again after a few months. The show is only just now halfway over. I don't know how someone can sit through the entire show anymore.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Romangirl252 said:


> Whats up with the crowd?...Their too quiet


The show's sapping the audience's enthusiasm.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Match is pretty good.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

rhodesbros are so talented it's a shame uso's are gonna retain.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys the Bella Twins walk in and say Turn off RAW and get in bed with us. Do u go?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Romangirl252 said:


> Whats up with the crowd?...Their too quiet


Paul Wight is a black hole that sucks the life out of every arena he wrestles in.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

3 hour raw's make a 4 hour ppv seem less important. I think 2 hours of Raw would be best if that's what they returned too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I see ya Sheamus.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Cole just made a mistake...instead calling him Stardust and call him Cody Rhodes


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The crowd is just shit, nothing to do with the product.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Aside from the typical Sheamus garbage this is a damn good tag match.


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

Batz said:


> Night's good, RAW sucks. Hbu?


Just working on a reboot to my story I've worked on for years. Also watching this thread at the same time.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

This is the loudest the crowd has been all night, for this 6 tag match.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Romangirl252 said:


> Whats up with the crowd?...Their too quiet


They're in Lafayette. Never a loud wrestling crowd there. Not a smark city.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!! I just became a Sheamus mark.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh damn!


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

woah! amazing dive by sheamus. so underrated by the iwc


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So apparently Heyman has til the end of 3rd quarter to produce Lesnar, now:draper2


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Fuck the Usos, fuck their dancing, fuck their whooping, fuck their hopping, fuck their 2 moves of doom, fuck their clown makeup, just plain good ole fashioned fuck 'em
That match was dominated by Cesaro/Sheamus


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

PRetty good match there


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cesaro should not even been in this match. I hate WWE.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Usos and Sheamus win!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why can't the fucking Usos ever lose. Mother fuckers.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I turn back to this? I really need to stop watching til Vince is gone.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rubbish


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

This RAW is going by so slow. zzzzz


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

cookiepuss said:


> This is the loudest the crowd has been all night, for this 6 tag match.


You can thank the Uso's for that.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Very good match.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This whole 3 hour Raw thing is getting crazy, they need to go back to 2 hour shows.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

apart from the divas match, which don't count because there's no reason for it, all the faces have won tonight. fucking hell.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

fake and gay


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Will be easily the match of the night.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I really hope that Goldust and Stardust win the belts and make them gold like what Goldust did in 1996 to the IC belt.

Odds are I'll get a DQ or something


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

good match.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TheMechXYZ said:


> Just working on a reboot to my story I've worked on for years. Also watching this thread at the same time.


Yeah RAW isn't looking so good. This thread is by far more entertaining.


Decent match, didn't expect much from a 6-man tag match anyways.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So apparently Heyman has til the end of 3rd quarter to produce Lesnar, now:draper2


We also missed the Janet Jackson nip slip


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uh, Cole, it's past halftime.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I miss Cody Rhodes in trunks.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Paul Heyman is locked in John Cena's closet. :cena5


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is like the the twelfth Cena/heyman plug in less than two hours. What the hell is wrong with wwe?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Man when the fuck is halftime


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Panzer said:


> You can thank the Uso's for that.


No qualms from me


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

It's past "half-time" idiots. Even if WWE Half time existed, it would have been 15 minutes ago!!!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Pretty sure it's gone past the half way mark.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Panzer said:


> You can thank the Uso's for that.


The Usos are a pretty good tag team.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Attention :cole "halftime" was 15 minutes ago :jericho2


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Halftime?

Its 9:43.

Good writing there.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It's quite clear halftime was actually meant as in "please turn to us during the MNF halftime cause we know we suck and have no hope to actually keep you watcing..."


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't wait for Roman and Seth match


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Cena or the WWE don't know how to tell time! Halftime was at 9:30pm!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone know the song that plays when the graphic of Roman vs Rollins was up, right before they went to break?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bring on the NXT match already! And show the entrances dammit!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Red Dev said:


> Pretty sure it's gone past the half way mark.


Halftime during the MNF game. Or 10 pm at the latest.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWF Breakdown: In Your House...presented by Stridex
WWE Night of Champions....presented by Mountain Dew


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

It's still the second quarter what are you guys talking about?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao "halftime" must mean halftime of the MNF game. 1:25 left til halftime in that

Even the WWE knows no one is watching this shit :lol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Batz said:


> Anyone know the song that plays when the graphic of Roman vs Rollins was up, right before they went to break?


Darude - Sandstorm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

More ambrose existence reminders ... strange timing.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao "halftime" must mean halftime of the MNF game. 1:25 left til halftime in that


:lmao No wonder...


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

What the hell is considered half-time? I would've figured 9:35pm because that is...halftime


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CODY'S WIFE IS HOT AS FUUU


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> WWF Breakdown: In Your House...presented by Stridex
> WWE Night of Champions....presented by Mountain Dew


Hey come on now. 

Castrol GTX brought us some gems. Stridex also brought use Summerslam 1997. Call-ATT & 1800Collect used to be big time also. Karate Fighters brought us like 3 Survivor Series


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Phaedra said:


> More ambrose existence reminders ... strange timing.


He's scheduled to come back next Monday I believe.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

See, Cena gave Paul E 24 hours 7 days ago to produce Lesnar. Since he didn't he got 1 hour and 30 minutes to do so, which means Heyman has 1 hour and 54 minutes to get Brock to the arena.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

~Humanity~ said:


> What the hell is considered half-time? I would've figured 9:35pm because that is...halftime


Wait seriously? :lmao

Halftime as in the halftime of the NFL game :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Romangirl252 said:


> I can't wait for Roman and Seth match


You mean you can't wait for Seth to carry Reigns for ten minutes, and when Reigns is blown up, Kane interferes, costing Rollins the match. they beat him down, then Reigns #comeback, spears Kane and Rollins breaks away.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CHRISTIAN IS ALIVE!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> The Usos are a pretty good tag team.


They get way too much hate on here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao they are so done with Christian.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Christian? :lmao


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Christian's getting back in the ring??


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DarkSide256 said:


> See, Cena gave Paul E 24 hours 7 days ago to produce Lesnar. Since he didn't he got 1 hour and 30 minutes to do so, which means Heyman has 1 hour and 54 minutes to get Brock to the arena.



Prof Steiner's student I presume


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Christian lives! :bow


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow Christian hasn't been released yet?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lets hope Christian remembers to show up..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DarkSide256 said:


> See, Cena gave Paul E 24 hours 7 days ago to produce Lesnar. Since he didn't he got 1 hour and 30 minutes to do so, which means Heyman has 1 hour and 54 minutes to get Brock to the arena.


what


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Forget America, Henry needs to rally this show.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Halftime during the MNF game. Or 10 pm at the latest.


Yes thanks. Everyone the HT they were talking about was the MNF game. They got the promo in before the game started to remind millions of viewers they were going to lose that the best part of the show would be during HT. The NFL is the biggest thing on TV right now, but have some faith in the product Vince.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I keep flicking back from the MNF game and man, is this an especially brutal episode or what?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's past halftime.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

What don't these people get. To the rest of the world, America is the heel.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

DarkSide256 said:


> See, Cena gave Paul E 24 hours 7 days ago to produce Lesnar. Since he didn't he got 1 hour and 30 minutes to do so, which means Heyman has 1 hour and 54 minutes to get Brock to the arena.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah because we know Obama can't rally the US or anything, except a fundraiser


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Surprised the WWE is letting Christian have the Peep Show on NOC kickoff. Figured he'd been to "fragile" for that.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"What can I say? It's the season premiere" :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That attack on Jericho was so fucking stupid "Sorry Chris what can i say ts the season premiere" great explanation.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

lol at jericho throwing the pizza box.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Arcade said:


> I'm pretty sure it's past halftime.


Eagles/Colts still have 40 seconds left though


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Can we have Brock murder Khali now, please?


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Arcade said:


> I'm pretty sure it's past halftime.


HT of the MNF game.... how dense are you guys on here.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn Renee Young. Her commentary is amazing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

jfc if Cowboy Bob was not Randy's dad he would've been released many years ago


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Khali is such a great actor


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Trying to watch this after rewatching some Nitros is almost impossible. There is no logic, there is no passion, and there is nothing that actually plays to the strengths of the roster they have. It just amazes me the difference in quality... hell, just wathing NXT makes me feel this way. Raw needs a complete overhaul.


Vince has reached Jerry Jones and Al Davis levels of incompetence.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DarkSide256 said:


> See, Cena gave Paul E 24 hours 7 days ago to produce Lesnar. Since he didn't he got 1 hour and 30 minutes to do so, which means Heyman has 1 hour and 54 minutes to get Brock to the arena.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

It's halftime next


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

I hope Brock destroys Khali.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> That attack on Jericho was so fucking stupid "Sorry Chris what can i say ts the season premiere" great explanation.


And that's what caused them to be booked for NoC.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

That interception catch tho....


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Lolwut?

Why are the Commentators getting all excited for?

For all they know, the Camera just pans to Khali and Brock doesn't show up. 


I swear that WWE PRODUCTION is as LAME as everything else.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao OMG it did mean halftime of the MNF game, b/c the game is just about to go to halftime. 

:maury


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Orton gets a lot of hate but I can't help it ... he's fucking great
He's my smarky guilty pleasure


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Brock's the only reason I'm still watching tonight. Once his segment is over, I'm out. 

Bray's a jobber and doesn't do anything weird/creepy anymore. Cesaro's a jobber and has won what 2 matches in the last 3 months? Ambrose is off doing a movie (worse timing ever as he was getting super over), Reigns is stale already and his character isn't developing at all, he's just doing the same thing every match. 

All the other angles are boring as hell - Swagger vs Bo, Show & Henry vs Harper & Rowan, Uso's vs Stardust, Ziggler vs Miz... who the hell cares, seriously? 

SummerSlam was such a well booked card, one of the best booked cards they've done in years, and now a month later they have almost nothing positive to speak of. I don't care about writers, at the end of the day Vince & Triple H have the most say in who wins and loses and the angles and directions they go in, so if this is the best that two of the "best minds in the business" can come up with, I don't know what to say. Probably half of this forum could book a 10X more interesting show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So WWE was really waiting until NFL halftime lolololol. In other words, WWE was telling its audience, don't watch WWE until football halftime.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

crazyrvd123 said:


> HT of the MNF game.... how dense are you guys on here.


I bet Cena himself is watching football...when he said halftime, he was talking about the football game. Even the company's face prefers watching football over the crap WWE has put on tonight.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Gone Girl is going to be an amazing film.

Great novel, great director adapting it. Can't miss.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why is Khali helping Cena?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to see Mizark getting hyped up majorly en route to his eventual clash with Rusev, which in turn will further boost Rusev's status as a big deal. It's just too bad that they fed Swagger to Rusev first instead of the other way around with Henry, since Jackie Boy is considerably younger than Henry, Mizark is on the tail-end of his career and Swagger being the one to finally dethrone Rusev after he went through so many American stars would've made Jack's face turn infinitely greater than it is now.

+1 to Lawler for channeling Taz by saying "Here comes the pain!" <3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> You mean you can't wait for Seth to carry Reigns for ten minutes, and when Reigns is blown up, Kane interferes, costing Rollins the match. they beat him down, then Reigns #comeback, spears Kane and Rollins breaks away.


A Raw main event featuring Reigns is my cue to leave


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao OMG it did mean halftime of the MNF game, b/c the game is just about to go to halftime.
> 
> :ha


Wow. 

WWE y u so witty.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

almostfamous said:


> I keep flicking back from the MNF game and man, is this an especially brutal episode or what?


Better than the past few weeks imo...more actual wrestling than usual and a few good performances. :draper2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> So WWE was really waiting until NFL halftime lolololol. In other words, WWE was telling its audience, don't watch WWE until football halftime.


And as soon as Brock/Cena is over, turn right back. Amazing.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

DarkSide256 said:


> See, Cena gave Paul E 24 hours 7 days ago to produce Lesnar. Since he didn't he got 1 hour and 30 minutes to do so, which means Heyman has 1 hour and 54 minutes to get Brock to the arena.


Maybe they're trying to move to a 4 hour show next week without anybody noticing.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I can picture everyone backstage watching Monday Night Football right now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The beast about to be unleashed. :lenny


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish · 2m 
Nothing hooks viewers quite like Great Khali standing perfectly still. #RAWTonight


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> And as soon as Brock/Cena is over, turn right back. Amazing.


So Brock beats up Cena for 15 minutes :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Headliner said:


> So WWE was really waiting until NFL halftime lolololol. In other words, WWE was telling its audience, don't watch WWE until football halftime.


Well, I'm watching Raw during the MNF halftime and I'm sure I'm not the only one, so it's not that bad of an idea, lol.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why knock on the door?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Khali


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE BEAST INCARNATE!!!!!!!!!! 

:brock :brock :brock :brock


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Headliner said:


> So WWE was really waiting until NFL halftime lolololol. In other words, WWE was telling its audience, don't watch WWE until football halftime.


You actually thought there was a different possibility? Come on folks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

B A Star "Good Guy" :cena3


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

John going to beat up Paul


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

God this fucking idiot is so corny.. sounds like an overgrown child.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena is going to beat up that much weaker and smaller guy? 

BE A STAR!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena is now doing Sting lines now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What a bully Cena and Khali is!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

This is happening.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Half time finally turns up...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Time for Blood :brock

Urine :brock

Vomit :brock


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Save us from this red turd, Brock.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RIght on half time.... what a stupid move telegraphing that you can't compete with the NFL. 15 years ago they wouldn't have even blinked an eye going head to head with the strongest of MNF games. This fucking company.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So how long until Lesnar shows up?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

They really did wait until the MNF halftime. :ti:ti:ti


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Actually why couldn't Cena just wait at the door himself? Lazy and a bully.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

be 
a
star


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BULLYING IS BAD!!!


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Shut the fuck up Cena you're not funny. You are a piece of shit overgrown child.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

the humor :|


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That sounds like bullying words to me John. BE A STAR!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The only thing that would have better would have been a Make-A-Wish and Be A Star promo prior to coming back.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

2 big guys bullying a non-wrestler, with Brock presumably making the save eventually.

Cena is the babyface here, right? Fuck's sake this is terrible.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This is fucking ridiculous


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Headliner said:


> So WWE was really waiting until NFL halftime lolololol. In other words, WWE was telling its audience, don't watch WWE until football halftime.


It was a good idea really. Raw started a half hour before Monday Night Football. They used that time to tell the audience that is going to change the channel regardless of what they do that they should at least comeback during half time to see Brock Lesnar. 

If I couldn't stream the game from espn.com I wouldn't want to be watching Raw either. In fact I'm paying way more attention to MNF and I'm only even posting here right now because it's halftime.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Super babyface John Cena, ladies and gentlemen. A MAN FOR YOUR KIDS TO LOOK UP TO!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heyman trolling Cena now :lol

What a twist!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Paul is gonna turn on Brock at NOC so cena wins to get back at Brock for not being there for him


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Produce your Beast."

Well that got gay.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Heyman is awesome. (Y)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Produce your beast? Raw is still PG right?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Is this suppose to be an ISIS parody?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Idk, John Cena's been pretty entertaining tonight. :draper2
I'm easy to please right now, though, considering Swagger won his match/feud.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow cena the baby face a bully 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The only thing that would make this good is if Sting interrupted this lame heel-turn hype.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Be A Star is mentioned half an hour ago*

*John Boy threatens to beat up a defenseless, middle-aged man*

Cena, Y U NO Rise Above Hypocrisy? :hayden3


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I swear, like forty minutes of this show has just been cena.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

"It has to be inside you"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't you know Paul? 

John Cena rises above the hate!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Is this suppose to be an ISIS parody?


:lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Deep inside you aye?

There's a joke somewhere in that.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

So is Cena Batman?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is he turning him heel or gay?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Sounds like Heyman wants Cena to win.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is awful.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Is Heyman actually going to talk his way out of this?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So RISE ABOVE THE HATE
Again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

How is Cena the face here?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

1 hour 55 minutes of a 3 hour show

"Halftime"
:lelbrock


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

B A STAR, GUYS! :cena3


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

I can tolerate Cena only when Lesnar and Heyman are around.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Glad Heyman is actually calling Cena out for that.

:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If Paul says "If you strike me down now I'll become stronger than you ever know" I'm going to leave.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow. Heyman with a wonderful twist here!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena's angry *takes cap off and scratches his head* 
Cena's confused *takes cap off and scratches his head*
Cena's concerned *takes cap off and puts it back on*

Dem acting skills.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Heyman be like "Turn Heel John! Just fucking do it!"


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I hate when cena looks around at the crowd


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Heyman is the emperor from Star Wars?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Crowd is completely dead.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Not this shit again...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> If Paul says "If you strike me down now I'll become stronger than you ever know" I'm going to leave.


:lmao


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

If John don't hit Paul I'm going to be upset


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena, the dark side I sense in you


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Is this suppose to be an ISIS parody?


You know. I wouldn't put it past Vince.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Yup.. Cena is winning at NOC.. Book it.. Done..


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

The crowd is red hot right now.........


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, Cena is now a bully. Way to book your "top face," WWE creative.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Just when im about to change the channel Paul Heyman starts talking


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Cena's character sucks. Who cares about this "turn to the dark side" stuff other than Cena's kid fans.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hustle Loyal Respect came from John Cena's parents? Did I hear that right?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heyman with those minds games :heyman3

It's like telling your kids to do something b/c you know then they won't :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would Heyman be telling John this? Doesn't he want Brock to win? If Cena lets out the monster he has a better chance of winning.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

The product is so bad now I actually look forward to Cena segments. They really are screwed once Brock leaves.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

but he has bullied everyone on the roster
INCLUDING COLE
WTF


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

why does cena have so much hate for paul anyway


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Cena


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena never be WWE Champion again?
kay


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Shit.. this screams another "cena overcoming the odds" storyline. cena's gonna win at night of champions. confirmed


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is this guy Goku now or something? "You are the _scum_ of this planet!"


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> It was a good idea really. Raw started a half hour before Monday Night Football. They used that time to tell the audience that is going to change the channel regardless of what they do that they should at least comeback during half time to see Brock Lesnar.
> 
> If I couldn't stream the game from espn.com I wouldn't want to be watching Raw either. In fact I'm paying way more attention to MNF and I'm only even posting here right now because it's halftime.


Logic wont work in here though a few of us will actually understand what you are saying and you are exactly right. They were going to lose the viewers anyway and with football games being pretty easy to predict time wise they stretched this into two different quarter hours.

The fact this many people did not know they meant HT of the MNF from the moment it was said is just sad.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> So, Cena is now a bully. Way to book your "top face," WWE creative.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Doing bully angles and keeping it G rated is ridiculous. It sounds so stupid because adults do not talk like that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The hell? 

Even the "Turn Heel John" angle has been done to death now. That is how stale Cena is.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lel

All this heel turn teasing is ridic.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

this segment is really good from both sides IMO


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Heyman with those sweet pillow talk.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Heyman stalling. Heyman does remind me of a jew lawyer.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks like the crowd wants be but of course won't do it


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes! :lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Now kiss.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is John Cena


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If Brock watches Raw, which he certainly doesn't, I feel like this might annoy him. 

I also really appreciate the Cena heel turn tease/foreshadowing for the 20th time.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

That's the most the crowd has interacted tonight









All of then were begging for Cena to do it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

John Cena finally got aggressive there and Brock music starts!!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

:moyes8


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

jesus christ why is heyman sweating already? thats disgusting


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW SNAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lulz.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

KILL BROCK KILL


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes! John pushed Paul...now here comes Brock


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

KINGPIN said:


>


Big difference between badass austin and little bully bitch cena.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

How is the manager of the WWE Champion a washed up has been?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

U talkin bout my mama????????????


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Heyman talked himself out of a beating. GOAT.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

LESNAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*BROCK IS HERE* :mark:
GOOD SHIT FROM CENA/HEYMAN TOO
FUCK


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

About time! :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Brock comes off as a face in this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock

He looks awesome with the belt.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Please Lesnar, please kick his ass.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock4 :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Marking the fuck out


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BORK! *pew pew pew* LASER!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

You hit Brocks girl, time to die.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

HOLY SHIT HERE WE GO!!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

THE BEAST :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Brock will save us from Cena!


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROCK LESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSNARRRRRRR!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Shit about to go down.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

The champion of the world.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy crap the belt is on Raw!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

THAT PRESENCE!.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Brock is here.

So Cena wins at NOC.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Lesnar :mark: :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Big difference between badass austin and little bully bitch cena.


Nope. Both bullies, both top faces.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kill a bitch Brock.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HYPED AS FUCK CUM IS EVERYWHERE OMFG LESNAR


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where's Vince McMahon at to stop this face-off, he doesn't want his PPV mainevent to be given away. :jr :lawler


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

mark:


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

i hope cena gets the upper hand today so brock can win at NoC


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KINGPIN said:


>


Well, they weren't doing that Be A Star bullshit when Austin was around.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BORK LAZERS!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Lesnarrrrrrrrrrr, Im marking out, damn the belt looks so good on him


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

why is cena smiling, brock kicked his ass last time they met.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Should have had john meet him on the ramp and had a brawl because it was intense for a moment there.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

CM punker said:


> jesus christ why is heyman sweating already? thats disgusting


He is in a suit in a packed arena with lights beating down on him. Everyone does and would be sweating.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They're really fucking up if they have cena go over at NOC.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What's the point of a Cena win at NOC?


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> mark:


:mark:


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Lesnar going to walk away.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

YAAASSS!!!

Save_Us.Br0ck :lelbrock


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Come on fight


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Waste of an apperance


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bork don't fight for free :heyman3


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

:troll


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuck this shit.. Back to MNF I go.. This company is at TNA levels now.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Man I been sleep all night and still got an hour left of this shit? Was the first two hours worth watching?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Lesnar just trolling.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Cena should have used the greatest tactic of all: go to Lesnar.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Thats it? Now they are going to have Lesnar walk out like a bitch? Ridiculous.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Kennedyowns said:


> why is cena smiling, brock kicked his ass last time they met.


Common defense mechanism, Cena is scared to death but he's trying his best to hide it.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

What a waste of an appearance though. Why bring a guy back for nothing.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

NyQuil said:


> Lesnar going to walk away.


Of course he doesn't have to prove anything , he already kicked his ass. $$$$$$$


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why doesn't Cena just go after him


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Those ropes stopping Cena going to Lesnar.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Man I been sleep all night and still got an hour left of this shit? Was the first two hours worth watching?


Of course not


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Thats it? Now they are going to have Lesnar walk out like a bitch? Ridiculous.


He could have at least skipped around the ring like AJ Lee.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:mark: The Brock smirk


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I want them to go at it


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Lesnar and Heyman are too good for this shit


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

KINGPIN said:


> Nope. Both bullies, both top faces.


Cena is not a top face, Cena sells t shirts to little kids. Besides that huge difference there are about 10 more I could list.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh shit, he's actually doing something.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

If Cena wants to fight him so much why doesn't he just leave the ring


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Kids just wanted Cena to join Heyman not even 5 minutes ago and are now chanting "Cena!" :lmao


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Put Cena thru a table or something.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

That segment was 10/10 
I marked a little when Brock's music hit even tho he was obviously coming
Perfect build


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SUPLEX :mark:


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

cena got his ass kicked again


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

omg Lesnar is damn SEXY!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was epic.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

:mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

hahahahahah


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lesnar too storng


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SUPLEX, BITCH!*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If cena wins :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Brock made that look easy!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

#CENAFAILS


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BERRIED


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Of course not



Figured.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

YES! NOW THAT'S WHAT I WANTED!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This makes me worry Cena is going over.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Well Brock just shut the Cena express down.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck this noise.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

yes yes yes


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't sell or anything.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cena is so destroyed this Sunday lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Was worried there for a second... if it had ended after the Suplex that was a 100 percent "CENA WINS SUNDAY!" guarantee.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Dead :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bork channeling his Super Saiyan Aryan ancestry yet again with dat dere German suplex. :mark:

Oh God, not Super Cena. D:


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

LOL fake security


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So now Lesnar wins on Sunday.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That was a good tease for the PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe Brock will win Sunday then. Nice.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Here come the officials like Keystone Cops


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't you just let them fight, ffs?!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So they get into an MMA ground grapple and have it broken up.

WWE booking is amazing.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh thank god


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

That could've been good if Cena's punches weren't so shit.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Man they shouldn't stop John


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Excellent wee brawl there 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena's punches :lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Cena jumped him from behind


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Why not save this shit for the end of raw


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cena took a clean shot at Lesnar's nose. Must be a little payback from the "botch" two years ago..


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:banderas

Now that's how you hype up a PPV.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah the Rent-A-Cops in full storm. 



RAW should end now, instead going on another hour.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Fuck these security guards. We want Finlay, Joey, and Noble.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol monster heel Lesnar just walking away. 


Cena saying bro :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That's the closest you'll get for Brock wrestle an actual match on Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bork laughs at your beatdown, Cena. You should feel ashamed.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah Cena so tough attacking Brock when his back is turned, meanwhile he floored your ass in about 5 seconds. 

God Cena is pathetic


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cenas punches looked like world star girl fight slap punches


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

If Cena wins at NoC... I'll be relatively upset.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Lesnar is so badass and cool to root for! Wow lesnar just blows away cena in terms of charisma and aura.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

great segment, tbh


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

cool that makes me feel a little better about Lesnar retaining


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

lol, my boy Lesnar owned that idiot Cena, someone please tell Cena his punches look so fake when he does his lame version of takedowns


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The whiny screeching in the crowd is sickening.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"I WILL SEE YOU...ON SUN-*DAY*!!" :brock2


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I think John has a chance this sunday


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

I hope Cena goes away.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think Cena's punches were so shit because he thought 'If I actually hurt him then he'll do 10X worse at NOC'


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CENA IS THE MOST AWESOME GUY THAT EVER AWESOMED!!!! 

DON'T WORRY KIDDIES!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! Cena's not winning.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Does Ambrose return tonight?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I just turned off the TV. RAW is now over.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury @ that moral victory

At least we know Brock is going over now


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

RustyPro said:


> Lol monster heel Lesnar just walking away.
> 
> 
> Cena saying bro :lmao


he was saying bro-ock.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome segment. Just pure awesome.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Cena gonna take another beating at NOC.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena can't even throw shoot punches
:ti


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

That really made Cena look weak, he couldn't get the upper hand untill Brock turned his back


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Cena took a clean shot at Lesnar's nose. Must be a little payback from the "botch" two years ago..


Problem for Cena, they got a match Sunday. I think Cena's going to get a receipt for that.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Did Brock forget how to apply the Kimura?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you believe in Cena ? (cole) what a dumb ass!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, we knew that'd happen. Hopefully that means Brock wins on Sunday.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao I'm sure Lesnar's nose was really broken :aj3

Good segment though, well halftime is over so back to football I guess


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

kakashi101 said:


> Yeah Cena so tough attacking Brock when his back is turned, meanwhile he floored your ass in about 5 seconds.
> 
> God Cena is pathetic


Do you think its real


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't sing along with The Rock, y'all.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep, he's going to break Cena's arm at NoC ... it's going to be even uglier than summerslam lol.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rollins Reigns
Ziggled Miz
Henry Rusev

Only matches not hyped. Don't need an hour for that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena with that cheap shot on Brocks nose because of dat clean loss. Getting all pissy.

:ti


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

This is a long ass commercial they could be getting ad revenue from someone else with.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Seeing these commercials for Attitude Era really does make the current product look terrible.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Believe That said:


> Do you think its real


Why the fuck do you have to ruin kayfabe? Dumb mother fucker


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ZachS22 said:


> That really made Cena look weak, he couldn't get the upper hand untill Brock turned his back


Good thing it went down like that or else we'd get:

"SHENA JUS BEWIED BORK!!!" x 10000


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Fuck these security guards. We want Finlay, Joey, and Noble.


:mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DarkSide256 said:


> Did Brock forget how to apply the Kimura?


He doesn't waste it on people who throw punches like a girl.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

At least Brock's winning at NoC and still looks better than Cena coming out of that segment.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Believe That said:


> Do you think its real


Obviously not, because Cena would be in a vegetative state by now if it was.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kevin Hart on a Macho Man DVD?

He publicly admitted not watching or knowing anything about wrestling after the RAW appearance.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I watched all of 1997 of wwe and wcw unedited and I didn't have the network. I can't believe how much free content is out there already.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Cena took a clean shot at Lesnar's nose. Must be a little payback from the "botch" two years ago..


That might just get Brock even madder for the match Sunday. If I were Cena and I hit Brock on purpose I be very afraid Sunday.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Do we really need to watch the rest of the show now? We just saw what we tuned in to see, is there any reason to watch the 3rd hour? They really fucked up by putting that segment midway through the show.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

You could see the difference between Cena and Brock during that entrance of Brock's. Cena comes out and the feeling is "Yawn. Get this cheesy, fruity cunt off my screen." Brock comes out with the fireworks and badass music and it's like "Holy fuck, this guy is awesome. THAT'S what a "champion" looks like."


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Romangirl252 said:


> I think John has a chance this sunday


Cena will get DQ for being too aggressive


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> Do we really need to watch the rest of the show now? We just saw what we tuned in to see, is there any reason to watch the 3rd hour? They really fucked up by putting that segment midway through the show.



It had to be at "halftime" though :draper2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns/Rollins and Henry's talk still to come.

Probably some segment/match about Ziggler/Miz as well.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Yep, he's going to break Cena's arm at NoC ... it's going to be even uglier than summerslam lol.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

WhyTooJay said:


> Do we really need to watch the rest of the show now? We just saw what we tuned in to see, is there any reason to watch the 3rd hour? They really fucked up by putting that segment midway through the show.


If the NXT wrestlers have a couple matches then yes. Otherwise, hell no.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

NOC Will be my last paper view, because won't be renewing my WWE network subscription


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What's this? I thought they tossed all the divas in one segment to get that over with at once.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These two are beyond AWFUL.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Why are we getting Napmi and Cameron?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dat ass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

lol woooo for moment there I thought that was Stephanie on the front cover. I was like, HHH green light this. LOL


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

why didnt she stay in nxt


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

ZachS22 said:


> That really made Cena look weak, he couldn't get the upper hand untill Brock turned his back


That was the point of the segment. To make both guys look good. Brock beat Cena, and then Cena got back with his own beatdown.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cameron v Naomi? Really?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They use Total Divas as a proxy for matches? God help us all.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

not this BS again :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A TD match, fuck I guess it really is time to go back to football

Well at least it's Naomi


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Do you, and imma do me :draper2


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Why the fuck are they arguing about NXT? Jesus Christ. It's a downgrade FFS!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Crowd dgaf about Total Diva's.


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

She what happens when it's Total Divas season? We get bums like a Cameron wrestling on RaW.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't question her decision, Naomi. Let her go.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Stop fucking trying intertwine that god damned reality show with Raw!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the fuck is this


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WORLDSTARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

World Star Hip Hop match.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

TripleHsNose said:


> Why the fuck do you have to ruin kayfabe? Dumb mother fucker


They're a Reigns fan.

So now we have some divas drama, Mark Henry vs Rusev and another REIGNSWINSLOL main event, might as well tune out now folks.
Cena/Heyman/Lesnar bit was good.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Believe That said:


> Do you think its real


It's from the kayfabe perspective.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol Cameron wrestling


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Girl bye is probably the most annoying saying ever.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Boy, that escalated quickly.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Funkie Dolls facing each other. A bigger breakup than Demolition

:hayden3


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

It honestly pisses me off to no end how Cameron ended up in the WWE compared to every single other person in Tough Enough.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Dat ass on Naomi tho. :kobedat


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

So their rivalry is because Cameron made a decision to try and improve by dropping down to NXT. 

DAT HEEL THO.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

A-C-P said:


> It had to be at "halftime" though :draper2


Well how many viewers do you want. They just got double putting that at HT and building the PPV.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yay Cameron vs Naomi! Said nobody anywhere except maybe Melina.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

WWE is lucky I don't really give a shit about non-Vikings football anymore.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Enzo Amore SAVE US!!!!!!!!


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Damn Cameron in that skirt :lenny


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Calling for a pin when she's on her belly. 

Hilarious!


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

Cameron no selling.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The Crowd is completely dead for this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao. .....I don't even..........


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well at least Cameron going to NXT to improve. I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Count it...? :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would she be mad at her partner going to NXT? Down in NXT she could improve her wrestling skills.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> These two are beyond AWFUL.


Cameron I'll agree with. Naomi is actually pretty solid.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This thread is about as dead as the crowd is tonight.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Why are we getting Naomi and Cameron?


Because WWE is pathetic in their booking of minorities. 


It should have been Brie, Naomi and Page vs Nikki, AJ Lee, and Alicia Fox.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG Cameron doesn't know the rules of match. Send the bitch back to NXT please!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Please tell me that was intentional.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Count it though.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Man this show need to go back to 2 hours


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so funny how on Total Divas when the divas come out they show the crowd going nuts, but on Raw we here "Boring!" and everyone just sitting there bored and silent.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cameron :lmao :lmao :lmao Dumb fuck!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

LOL COUNT IT. IM DONE!!! fpalmfpalm


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Randy Lahey said:


> The Crowd is completely dead for this.


This crowd has been ass the entire night, honestly.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cameron must have skipped pinning class in NXT


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This match sucks


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

skarvika said:


> They're a Reigns fan.


I'm gonna start using that as an insult.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cameron is so bad. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Naomi is so damn fine


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> This thread is about as dead as the crowd is tonight.


Well because RAW kind of ended 8 minutes ago. This is Sunday Night Heat right now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Naomi is clearly the far superior talent in every sense of the word. Why they're even trying to play Cameron off as being talented at all, let alone close to Naomi's level, is laughable.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

After her screaming at the ref for a pinfall, it looks like we can add retarded alongside ratchet, annoying and untalented to the list of words that perfectly describe Cameron. :jay

Naomi deserves better than this shit. :favre2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

EPIC FAIL BY CAMERON

And now random JBL chants. 

TD is really over :aj3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol u know it's bad when you have JBL chants.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Crowd can't even get a JBL chant going. Fuck that noise.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This is getting too much time.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Its so funny how on Total Divas when the divas come out they show the crowd going nuts, but on Raw we here "Boring!" and everyone justs sitting there bored and silent.


Dat editing.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Eva Marie backstage laughing at this match.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dat dropkick tho


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

5 years from now, all those kids cheering for Cena earlier, will look back at that segment and realize that Brock is the BEAST who they should have been cheering for


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And remember, this is supposedly AFTER she went to NXT.

Why the fuck are they getting so much time?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

What an amazing drop kick :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Did Cameron just kick Naomi in the vagina?

Ow.


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

This match is longer than the tag match with the two top divas feuds. What the fuck wwe?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao "Naomi" chants.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

"Pardon my French" 

Remember when they would openly talk and mention Billy Gun's new name that used be Mr. Ass?  sigh


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Naomi is so damn fine












:banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cameron has really come along as an epic failure


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, woah. Can someone send Cameron to developmental immediately


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAT SUBMISSION THO :banderas


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What she didn't tap???


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

" Cameron looks great! "

she missed. a dropkick.

I mean Naiomi fell down before but still

she tapped before locking it in properly though


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was a sweet sub though. what's that called?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Why is Cameron employed?

Any chick in the crowd could put on a similar performance.


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

:fpalm Please keep Stephanie away from creative! Please!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Man, that was awful


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cameron tapped before Naomi even fully applied the hold. :drake1


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't like the constant slagging of the divas and I like Naomi but that was fucking brutal

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Solid match, tbh.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So what one is the heel?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Believe That said:


> Why not save this shit for the end of raw


Because it was halftime on MNF


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

DAT submission tho. I thing Cameron tapped too early though.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What is there to stick around for now :lol? They kinda fucking blew it with the timing of that Brock/Cena brawl.

I'm out.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

In the words of Konnan:

That was fuckin brutal


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Mark Henry rallies America is the main event lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Naked Mideon said:


> This match is longer than the tag match with the two top divas feuds. What the fuck wwe?


Why wasn't that tag match a 3 on 3. Why is the WWE always booking Naomi vs Cameron, as if they can't mix them against other Superstars.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Naked Mideon said:


> This match is longer than the tag match with the two top divas feuds. What the fuck wwe?



Sad state of affairs


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

No NXT match?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DarkSide256 said:


> Did Brock forget how to apply the Kimura?


He only Kimura's people on PPV. :heyman


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Why is Cameron being used over Alicia Fox?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Naomi for keeping the spider twist as a finisher. bama Now please fire Cameron's ugly / retarded ass and give her roster spot to Charlotte, Becky or Bayley, please.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Do people actually watch Chrisley Knows Best? Its a legit question.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This 'rally America' stuff is just :maury

It's 2014, can't we stop the blind patriotism angles? It's as cheap as it is cheesy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> Solid match, tbh.


Naomi did a solid job. Think that's what ya meant.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Panzer said:


> No NXT match?


Pretty sure that was a one week thing unfortunately.


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm gonna go watch a Raw Replay from 97 or 98. Better yet maybe some Hardcore TV.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF they having Henry "Rally America" for?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Chrisley Knows Best existing makes me a tiny bit more comfortable with WWE's atrociousness because at least it isn't THAT.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Do people actually watch Chrisley Knows Best? Its a legit question.


No look like a VH1 show , why is that on the USA network?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess Miz and Ziggler up next.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> "Pardon my French"
> 
> Remember when they would openly talk and mention Billy Gun's new name that used be Mr. Ass?  sigh


"Mister Ass" :bahgawd


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> This 'rally America' stuff is just :maury
> 
> It's 2014, can't we stop the blind patriotism angles? It's as cheap as it is cheesy.


But it gets some reaction out of the crowds so it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Poor Naomi, she tried to carry that as much as she could.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

A-C-P said:


> Cameron has really come along as an epic failure


Maybe that's why she is going back to NXT :draper2


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

NXT needs more divas so Cameron should go back.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

COMMERCIALMANIA IS RUNNING WILD BROTHERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> :banderas


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well at least Cameron going to NXT to improve. I don't see what the problem is.


Ruining the excellent NXT women's division with a hack is a problem.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Do people actually watch Chrisley Knows Best? Its a legit question.


That last reality TV family show I watched and thoroughly enjoyed was The Osbournes.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DAMIEN MIZDOW!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Mizdow :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

R-ZIGGLER :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The FUCK is R-Ziggler???


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Sandow needs to get a fauxhawk to complete his transformation


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

R-Ziggler..........


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

What in the world did I just see? Really WWE lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Am I watching Smackdown?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Miz and Sandow > Ziggler and R truth


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

wtf. R Truth? When did this happen?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggler looks wrong not wearing pink, tbh.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL

:done


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

R Ziggler and Damien Mizdow :mark:


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Do people actually watch Chrisley Knows Best? Its a legit question.


People who deserve to be brought into a vet and put down.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

R-Ziggler?!? LOL! :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WHAT THE FUK????


R-ZIGGLER???


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ziggler with that Austin-like pop. :ziggler


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:mark:

Glad they got R Truth doing something productive again.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

R Truth Ziggler stunt double :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Legit lol'd. Look at this midcard hell shit.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone know the last time Sandow won a match?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I love Dolph but do we have to see him wrestle Miz again


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R-Ziggler as a counterpart to Damien Mizdow. :lmao

This is already washing out the bad taste in my mouth from that horseshit of a divas match.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

R-Ziggler?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really hope they pull a switch-a-roo at NOC and the ref doesn't notice.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Do people actually watch Chrisley Knows Best? Its a legit question.


After drinking I passed out during an episode of Raw one night and when I woke up it was on. It was actually pretty entertaining, but i was still kind of drunk


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I see some people here didn't watch Smackdown!... :lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

See this is why nobody takes WWE serious. :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

OMG...what the fuck did they do to R-Truth fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

R-truth's got a pretty nice ass, damn.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Is Lawler turning heel?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anybody elsse find it odd to see R-Truth in trunks instead of black jeans?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

These four guys have been in Mid Card Hell for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Lawler random heel turn.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:vince4 "what one is Ziggler"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did someone flip Lawler's heel switch? The hell is going on?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"I believe that's R-ZIGGLER"

:maury :maury Fuckin Cole.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd is dead


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

commentators burying Ziggler tonight!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg are they always gonna reference King's heart attack every single time Dolph drops an elbow?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> Ziggler with that Austin-like pop. :ziggler


Austin-like?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

This commentary is actually making me crack up.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is.......atrocious


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Does Mizdow have arabic ancestry, or is it just the beard?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> R-truth's got a pretty nice ass, damn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We don't have good play by play commentary anymore....


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Best commentary of the night


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

we want ziggler :mark::mark:

I like how they are trying to sell the stunt double thing without being racist


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

are the announcers really gonna 'joke' about Ziggler and R Truth being different colours throughout the match?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> jfc if Cowboy Bob was not Randy's dad he would've been released many years ago


:lmao

Cleaarly we know who Randy's REAL daddy is...


:vince$


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Why is this still 3 Hours?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

This is so stupid...they know that's R-Truth cause his black...sometimes wwe is stupid


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Mizdow ftw :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

My godness, the WWE stinks right now other than Rollins, Ambrose and Cena and Lesnar


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Does Mizdow have arabic ancestry, or is it just the beard?


He's Lebanese


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Does Mizdow have arabic ancestry, or is it just the beard?


He's Middle Eastern, which is all the more surprising that he somehow did not wind up with an Iranian flag-waving gimmick.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Corey Graves ‏@WWEGraves 11 Min.

Clearly, when you compete at Hogwarts, you can pin your opponent on their face.... #RAW @WWE

:lol :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

chosequin said:


>


:bow


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Commentators are on crack.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Truth gettin Air Time? My hitta!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

So Rollins vs Reigns 5 mins match?


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

thank god i watch with spanish comentary


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I already hate this stunt double shit.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


>


Big Hoss is a woman, just so you know.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Corey Graves ‏@WWEGraves 11 Min.
> 
> Clearly, when you compete at Hogwarts, you can pin your opponent on their face.... #RAW @WWE
> 
> :lol :lol


:lmao


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Confusing match...I couldn't tell who was who. All these guys look the same.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I miss the crazy heel R Truth so much!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Redzero said:


> So Rollins vs Reigns 5 mins match?


Reigns wants to have a 20 minute match tonight.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OMG, SANDOW DIDN'T GET PINNED 1-2-3! :mark:


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

dat ziggler :ziggler


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

King is going heel...?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> He's Middle Eastern, which is all the more surprising that he somehow did not wind up with an Iranian flag-waving gimmick.


If you want heat, an ISIS gimmick would be money. WWE does not have the balls to pull it off tho


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Why is Lawler heel?!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Big Hoss is a woman, just so you know.


Yeah. I know.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jerry trying to be a heel again?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> I miss the crazy heel R Truth so much!


Me 2, I loved little jimmy


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

skarvika said:


> Confusing match...I couldn't tell who was who. All these guys look the same.


Took me a while, but R Truth was in pink.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miss you , meen it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Besides the Divas tag match, every face stood tall tonight.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Who is this monotone ass dude?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Brandough said:


> Austin-like?


You mean you didn't notice the roof shaking from that reaction?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

BRING BACK LIL JIMMY, DAMMIT!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Truth gettin Air Time? My hitta!


And just think....he was a pretty entertaining bat-sh*t insane Heel at one point talking about Little Jimmy... :side:


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Seth Rollins colors his hair like a 14 yr old emo girl


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Panzer said:


> No NXT match?


They can't risk having the roster look even worse by being shown up by developmental guys every week.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

After Lawler defended Ziggler at summerslam he's now all of a sudden, heel?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

skarvika said:


> Confusing match...I couldn't tell who was who. All these guys look the same.


Black guy - R Truth
White guy - Zigs
Other corner
Beard - Sandow
Rat face - Miz


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Funny how Ahh-Troof has been wrestling for nearly 20 years and this is the first time he's ever wrestled in actual wrestling attire. :lol

And what the hell was up with Lawler having a 30-second long heel turn by complaining about Miz and Damien being outmaneuvered by Dolph and R-Ziggler? :jordan5


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Romangirl252 said:


> This is so stupid...they know that's R-Truth cause his black...sometimes wwe is stupid


tHaT's ThE JoKe!!!!!!111 iSn'T iT FuNnY??!?!?! :vince


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seth stop. You know you just lied :ti


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Natural Gifted LOL


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Big Hoss is a woman, just so you know.


Pretty sure the joke was that Sagger is disappointed in her for complimenting someone else. :draper2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Rollins is awesome


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So awkward...


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

That Reigns impression is actually spot on.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins and that fake laugh :maury


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol Seth


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Rollins DA GAWD!!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

wow Seth's racist.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

SETH ROLLINS HAS WON THE NIGHT :ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ah hell naw.
Fuck everything. Why Seth?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
WTF was that
:ti


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Gore Gore Gore


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DAT'S RASCHSIST


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Seth Rollins for President.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT IS SETH DOING


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

This corny motherfucker.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seth is amazing as the arrogant little bitch.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I hope Seth Rollins did not write this promo himself.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't like Seth but that was funny


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Seth Rollins is a comedic genius

unk2


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

SEth with dat :bow:bow description of Reigns


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh what the fuck is this


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> So awkward...



How?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seth Trollings! :lmao :lol :jay2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> R-truth's got a pretty nice ass, damn.


Reported to the staff for betraying your husbando Jack Swagger. >:\


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Seems like the way they make a Reigns promo look good is by giving his opponent an even worse one.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

did I just see that?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Rollins just destroyed Reigns.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

looool. fucking love this guy.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

autechrex said:


> Pretty sure the joke was that Sagger is disappointed in her for complimenting someone else. :draper2


This.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Seth Rollins looks good in leather. lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Seth destroyed Reigns on the mic.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lmao, what the hell was Seth doing?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

That was actually somewhat racist.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

So Roman Reigns is a gorilla-samoan-rhinocerus. Have at it, IWC.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I wish he would've went with "Me am the future of WWE".


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mark Henry closing the show?!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Is Seth Rollins Roman's stunt double.. That was a perfect impression of Reigns..


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mark Henry's BBQ is the Main Event?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL is that Mark Henry bullshit closing the show????


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Henry/Rusev are closing this RAW?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Tell em Seth!:rollins2


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

WAIT, the Mark Henry thing is the main event?! :ti


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

autechrex said:


> Pretty sure the joke was that Sagger is disappointed in her for complimenting someone else. :draper2


Well s**t!! Mind blown. :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

So wait......that Mark Henry rally shit is ending the show?


Someone help me find my remote


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay , someone gif that IMMEDIATELY lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Henry & Rusev getting the main event segment?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman Reigns is about to be dead af. You know he can't compete in 20 min plus matches.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wait so how are they ending Raw. 

Reigns Rollins next, so they can't be ending Raw before NOC on Henry?!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Mark Henry and Rusev to close RAW? :kobe


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Seth with DAT epic trolling. :lmao:lmao:rollins


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Reads up comments on reigns being shit

make promo taking the piss out of him

crafty


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

and a total of 0 fucks were given by the crowd


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Flashyelbow said:


> How?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Acting like a monkey is kinda weird.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Rhinoceros..

really??

and people say Reigns is green on the mic


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> I hope Seth Rollins did not write this promo himself.


Don't worry, I think he could think of something better than
"And he's uhhhhh.....uhhh......hmmm...a rhinoceros, yeah."


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SOMEONE GIF GORILLA ROLLINS :mark:


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

skarvika said:


> tHaT's ThE JoKe!!!!!!111 iSn'T iT FuNnY??!?!?! :vince


Yeah it was fucking hilarious. You guys take it too seriously.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MTVDTH said:


> That was actually somewhat racist.


***** Sin Cara is ok but impersonating an ape is racist.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Mark Henry closing the show????
Yup Punk is definitely returning tonight.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE capitalizing on ISIS crisis. Trying to show Patriotism.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mark Henry's BBQ is the Main Event.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone hear one of the announcers giggle when Seth said he was the future and not Reigns?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Mark Henry and Rusev to close RAW? :kobe


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Come on WWE, we all know the Seth/Reigns match will have some bullshit involved. It happens every time they claim a PPV match will happen early.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO at Henry and Rusev Main Eventing.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Batz said:


> So Roman Reigns is a gorilla-samoan-rhinocerus. Have at it, IWC.


LOL in the morning i will bet my house that there are a zillion Reigns rhino memes clogging up the funny pics thread


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Why the hell is Mark Henry closing a show?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Both Reigns and Rollins dookie on the mic


Where's Ambrose when you need him


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm done :lol


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

WWE forgot that Henry needs to rally 'Murica!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Reported to the staff for betraying your husbando Jack Swagger. >:\


Excuse you, Swagger's ass is still the nicest on the roster.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Rhinocerous..... fpalm fpalm fpalm

C'mon Seth.

It's almost like he FORGOT what he was going to say and made something up....


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm done :lol


LOL & this is the future of the WWE


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If the WWE had any brains they would of had Cena and Brock close out the show tonight.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn, and ya'll talk about Reigns talking being horrible :maury


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

god raw has been boring as fucking shit 

NXT is so ridiculously better


----------



## Argentine Backbr. (Aug 23, 2014)

Y cant decide who sucks more on the mic, Reigns and Rollins are just incredible atrocious and cringe worthy


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Excuse you, Swagger's ass is still the nicest on the roster.


At least your man has an ass, my man Orton has NOTHING....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Advert. Total Divas - Total Shite

you already knew that :delrio


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG MARK HENRY'S BBQ IS THE MAIN EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is Cherry bomb the total divas theme? If so, that's bullshit. They'll pay for the song to a shit tv show, but hire two-bit nobodies to make their wrestlers themes?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

SP103 said:


> ***** Sin Cara is ok but impersonating an ape is racist.


Buh? What's racist about ***** Sin Cara? ***** is the Spanish word for black.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KINGPIN said:


> Why the hell is Mark Henry closing a show?


Merica? And because they probably don't want another bait-and-switch bs DQ finish like last week.

So they'll do it the match before.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Someone needs to tell this poor dope that Th Shield is over with...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Let's face it and I'm sure many here would agree with me :


Reigns and Rollins both make BROCK'S Mic Skills sound like the Rock's. :lol


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Finally the match I've been waiting for


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Excuse you, Swagger's ass is still the nicest on the roster.


Female or not, you have to admit Naomi really has the nicest ass on the roster.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

That jerking off sign :lel


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> That jerking off sign :lel



You saw it too?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

p862011 said:


> god raw has been boring as fucking shit
> 
> NXT is so ridiculously better


Man, I am missing Daniel Bryan (ducks)


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Mark Henry and Rusev to close RAW? :kobe


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

WHY THE FUCK IS HENRY MAIN EVENTING A GO HOME SHOW


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Wait, Henry/Rusev main eventing?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

That ugly ass WWE logo.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

DarkSide256 said:


> Female or not, you have to admit Naomi really has the nicest ass on the roster.


Nah, that honor goes to Lana.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Reigns wants to have a 20 minute match tonight.


:duck


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Seth gotta carry Reigns for 20 minutes? damn


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DarkSide256 said:


> Female or not, you have to admit Naomi really has the nicest ass on the roster.


_Male _roster.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Let's face it and I'm sure many here would agree with me :
> 
> 
> Reigns and Rollins both make BROCK'S Mic Skills sound like the Rock's. :lol


I'm going to go ahead and say...

:yes


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> LOL & this is the future of the WWE


Umm yea its fkin funny


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'the only diet with dew in it'

Yeah, might be a good reason for that.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Seth Rollins vs Punchy McHairflip GO


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They mention Ambrose A LOT.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Revil Fox said:


> Buh? What's racist about ***** Sin Cara? ***** is the Spanish word for black.


It's not an acceptable word in the USA. Nobody says "Here comes the Oakland Raiders in their white and ***** uniforms".


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Reigns = uttahere


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Da fuck is with Reigns making those gorilla noises now? :sodone



SP103 said:


> It's not an acceptable word in the USA. Nobody says "Here comes the Oakland Raiders in their white and ***** uniforms".


Except majority of the USA knows that ***** means black in Spanish and aren't offended because Sin Cara's name and everything associated with him is almost always in Spanish.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Someone needs to tell this poor dope that Th Shield is over with...


Nobody seems to have told Reigns either as hes' still wearin' the outfit, same entrance and the music


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

So Lawler is now face again?! Is he still mad at Ziggler for maybe causing his heart attack?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> _Male _roster.


I think Zeb has him beat.










See? Even Swagger can't keep his eyes off of it. :lel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> Buh? What's racist about ***** Sin Cara? ***** is the Spanish word for black.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Why the fuck are Roman and Rollins wrestling on Raw what matches are they in at NOC ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Seth is great, but Christ that skit was terribly corny. Couldn't even giggle at the "he's Samoan so clearly he's a savage trolololol" stereotyping even though I enjoy racial humor and was glad that someone finally mentioned on-air that Reigns is indeed Samoan. Oh well, it's OK to push out one turd after a string of golden eggs.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Nah, that honor goes to Lana.


Its nice in those skirts she wears but imagine Naomi in one of those. Schwing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Weak You Sold Out chants never stop amusing me


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Believe That said:


> Umm yea its fkin funny


Not as funny as Reigns being the future of the company.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

And we still got 18 minutes to go


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

reigns just threw seth into the ring, only to clothesline him back out? such psychology.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Rusev in the main event?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Not as funny as Reigns being the future of the company.


Both are equally as funny


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

match should end VERY soon because I don't see the point of their NoC match otherwise


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Where are Enzo and Big Cass???


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL at the referee calling the match


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rollins the goat bumper trying to make the useless bore look good. Seriously Reigns show some fire, and stop being boring.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

SP103 said:


> It's not an acceptable word in the USA. Nobody says "Here comes the Oakland Raiders in their white and ***** uniforms".


No, but the Oakland Raiders aren't Spanish. Or Mexican. Sin Cara is.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

ref telling reigns what to do...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm done :lol


WWE wants to lock up the 5 yr old demographic.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Isn't this match scheduled for NOC why is it happening on Raw or did they change it


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Eagles just tied the game!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins about to carry this rhinoceros.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess WWE doesn't care about the final segment because it's going to get crushed by football.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay so not only did they actually have the Bo/Swagger match the show right before the PPV, but it looks like they're doing Reigns/Rollins too.

...



...


...



...




...Why?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

cookiepuss said:


> That jerking off sign :lel


Wait, what? Lol, I didn't see it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Have they completely forgotten about the Mark Henry segment they were advertising. Wouldn't surprise me at all if that's the case.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> Rollins the goat bumper trying to make the useless bore look good. Seriously Reigns show some fire, *and stop being boring*.


Thats like telling water to not be wet.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Campione said:


> Where are Enzo and Big Cass???


ENZO AMORE SAVE US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Okay so not only did they actually have the Bo/Swagger match the show right before the PPV, but it looks like they're doing Reigns/Rollins too.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Bo/Swagger was never officially announced for NoC, I think, so they probably just dropped it. I really don't get the Rollins/Reigns match right now, though.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

New Botchmania video is out, goodbye boys and girls.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bullydully said:


> Have they completely forgotten about the Mark Henry segment they were advertising. Wouldn't surprise me at all if that's the case.


Knowing the WWE that will probably close the show this week.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Eagles just tied the game!


Wow, I thought you were joking at first.... Raw overrun is gonna be like a 1.7


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Okay so not only did they actually have the Bo/Swagger match the show right before the PPV, but it looks like they're doing Reigns/Rollins too.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Bo/Swagger was never announced for NoC, so it's fair game that it was a RAW match, but I'm pretty sure Reigns/Rollins will have an unclean finish.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> New Botchmania video is out, goodbye boys and girls.


bye


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Reigns missed the dropkick!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Campione said:


> Where are Enzo and Big Cass???


Safe and sound in NXT where Kevin Dunn can't fuck up their potential.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Have they completely forgotten about the Mark Henry segment they were advertising. Wouldn't surprise me at all if that's the case.


LMAO!! Can you imagine if that was the case? :


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rollins working circles around Reigns.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm done :lol


:ti


----------



## Argentine Backbr. (Aug 23, 2014)

So boring


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wait, what? Lol, I didn't see it.


Some guy/girl had a sign that was supposed to resemble Reigns cocking his arm before he does the superman punch but it looked like someone jerking off.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

A huge feather in the cap of Seth Rollins...what?? :kobe


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So is the NOC match between Reigns and Rollins no DQ or something?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Is this company stupid? Why is this still on? The match is set for Night of Champions. This is ridiculous.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Does Reings seriously do Cena's backdrop thing? That's so bad.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Does Ambrose return or something? Why would they be having such a lengthy mattch on Raw?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well that spot calling for the dropkick was not silent at all....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My dude Rollins sells like a beast.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Crowd booing Reigns already :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Avada Kedavra! :clap

Now all we need is a Skywalker.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CORPORATEKANE in 3 ... 2 ..


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

avada kedavra


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Huh, isn't this supposed to be on Sunday?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins could have actually been something special if they did it at the right time under the right circumstances... Instead we get this? fpalm


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

AVADA KEDAVRA! :mark:


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Pepsi plunge??????


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

WWE thinks they are smarter than they are, these pointless main events are just going to bring in no viewers, its sad lack of talent on roster right now.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rollins carrying the shit out of this.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Crowd booing Reigns already :lmao


Tbh, you can't really tell whether they boo or just imitate that sound he makes before hitting the punch.


--

Why is this match still going on? They have a PPV match in six days, this should have ended after a few minutes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So why isn't this on the ppv again?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

fpalm Same old shit.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Rally America is the last segment? LMAO


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

huh?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

:jordan4 :jordan5

Here comes the shitstorm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

You have got to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bleh.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp that just happened :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry Rollins fans. 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I enjoyed the match and glad Roman won


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

That spear is the worst spear I've ever seen.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Reigns is gonna have 2 wins in a row against Rollins in 6 days.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

It's time for the BBQ guys.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And....they are going to face each other again....in 6 days.....


Okay....


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WHO THE FUCK booked Reigns to win that match like that?


----------



## Argentine Backbr. (Aug 23, 2014)

They just... Gave the PPV match for free?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Fucking retarded.

If he beats him a second time clean. fpalm


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Ew


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHY THE FUCK


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bucklebomb <3

Decent match overall and at least Rollins will get his win back on PPV.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Just why?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

That was technically an ending


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Reigns gets the clean win? Even the marks in the crowd are like wtf.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Ugh. Hopefully this means Rollins wins at NOC, but then again, LOLReignsWins.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I did not expect a three count in this match


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So I guess Rollins will win a NoC then.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow he just beats Seth like that? and they face each other again? Why would I care now?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...Why? Reigns pins Rollins clean and I'm supposed to be psyched to see the same exact fucking match on Sunday?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Rollins lost cleanly the same week he faces Regins on Sunday? why....


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> Is this company stupid? Why is this still on? The match is set for Night of Champions. This is ridiculous.


WCW booking right here there is no incentive to watch it at NOC 

Roman pins Rollins clean on Raw FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

So Rollins wins at the ppv then?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

It isn't as bad as the Bellas closing thr show, but holy shit, "Rallying America"?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Buried clean before Night of Champions.. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And they're going to have the match again on the ppv? Well that's..........yeah.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh THAT'S why they had the match tonight.

Cause they want Rollins over at NoC, but they didn't want Reigns to look too weak.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

They couldn't give it to Ambrose, could they? What the actual fuck?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE just showed a summerslam match for free lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Since Roman won tonight, I imagine Seth will win on Sunday. It does seem pointless to have the match twice though.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Are they doing this match again on PPV? Why? Why would you give a ppv match away on free tv?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

What the fuck...

Henry and Rusev are closing the show?!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Good match but why would they ever give away this match on RAW when they're gonna do it on the PPV?

Dumb move.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sunday Rollins wins but not clean tho


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Rollins better get his win back. Why would they have him job clean right before the fucking PPV....


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

So... what's the point of Night of Champions now that Reigns just beat Rollins clean on RAW?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So why did they give away a PPV match before the PPV? 

And Henry Vs. Rusev is getting the closing segment? Really?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Not even angry :duck


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Fuck you WWE fucking bullshit booking a clean finish when these two have a ppv match. I fucking knew they would give Reigns a clean win over Rollins before Ambrose came back fucking bullshit.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Henry and Rusev main eventing :ti


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Rallying America to close the show? Is Kurt Angle redebuting or something?


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

So pretty much we've gotten NOC for free.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

I did not expect that. Not sure if that was wise..


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

Great match....


And WTF is it with Reigns being a neanderthal now? :lmao


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mark Henry / Rusev is finishing the go home show?

WWE is in a bad place right now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This shit is the main-event? Really?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Trifektah said:


> WHO THE FUCK booked Reigns to win that match like that?


:vince


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cleaner finish, please?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm really surprise there was no Kane interference.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DoubtGin said:


> Tbh, you can't really tell whether they boo or just imitate that sound he makes before hitting the punch.


I was talking several seconds before and after that when he was preparing for the spear.

Holy crap, Reigns actually won, just like that? :lmao I was expecting Reigns to beat Rollins but not until NOC. What's the point of even watching the match on Sunday when Reigns already won?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

No point for the NoC match to happen now, especially if they don't add a stipulation to it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

PirateMonkE said:


> So... what's the point of Night of Champions now that Reigns just beat Rollins clean on RAW?


None. 

They're expecting fans to watch because of Brock/Cena. 

And they're right.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mj 

Not this ad again


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Henry and Rusev are closing Raw when Lesnar is on the show :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Roman Empire said:


> Since Roman won tonight, I imagine Seth will win on Sunday. It does seem pointless to have the match twice though.


Triple H will probably interfere, leading to an HIAC match.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Reigns pins Rollins clean, and Mark Henry Rusev close out Raw?

:maury


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THAT'S GOING TO BE THE MAIN EVENT.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

are they still have their ppv match?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Sith Rollins said:


> Not even angry :duck


I know, right? Just... :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Henry Rusev main eventing? Well goodnight everybody I'm out


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

So, what's the point of doing the match at Night of Champions now then?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So, there is going to be some serious fuckery at NoC, they knew people wanted that match so they gave it, cause it aint happening at NoC. I'm still in shock though.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

You gotta admit, this song is catchy.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Bucklebomb <3
> 
> Decent match overall and at least Rollins will get his win back on PPV.


lol no


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

im so done with this company.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Just a random fact..During his WWE career Roman Reigns has only been pinned twice on Monday Night Raw


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Arcade said:


> No point for the NoC match to happen now, especially if they don't add a *stipulation* to it.


1 on 1 Money in the bank match for the briefcase?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Only way I see Rusev and Henry main eventing the RAW before a PPV is if Lesnar comes out and destroys the both of them.

I mean... it's the only thing that makes sense... right?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

9.99 best wrestling theme in this business today


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

9.99 song again :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Kurt Angle better be returning for this segment to main event the show :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Seriously? Henry - Rusev to main event the go home RAW??


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mark closing the show...awesome


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Why do they book Reigns like this? If every match Bryan just hit his running knee after getting beat down he wouldn't have gotten nearly as over as he did.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> :mj
> 
> Not this ad again


:maury

I just change the channel bruh.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

What's Ambrose supposed to do now? Reigns just beat Rollins clean on Raw. It also make him look bad since Reigns did in two weeks what Ambrose couldn't do in months.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Is Vince senile? I'm serious? This is like a random as fuck time in WWE. I can't even rationalize the majority of shit that goes down. And not in a good way. I may have to write down my feelings on this to put what I'm watching into perspective.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck this, I'm out.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

That's it. I might only be 5 minutes but I'm calling it quits. Can't believe I suffered through that last hour for

The miz Ziggler stunt double match
Naomi Cameron
Rollines Reigns clean finish when it's happenng Sunday
and Henry Rallies America? Nope. I'm done. Goodnight.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Who the FUCK thought it was a good idea to have Henry and Rusev close Raw?!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:henry1 Rallying America Cause Thats What He Do


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Explain to me why that Cena /Brock segment did not close Raw?? That would of gotten fans hyped to see Night of Champions!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

9.99 song is better than most theme songs in the WWE. :lmao


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

honestly that was reigns best match to date


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Color me fucking surprised. 

And why Henry/Rusev closing the show? Weird.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Why can't the WWE protect more than guy at a time and like that they have multiple top stars? Why are they so focused on putting "the next big thing" over everyone and everything?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Only way I see Rusev and Henry main eventing the RAW before a PPV is if Lesnar comes out and destroys the both of them.
> 
> I mean... it's the only thing that makes sense... right?


Now THAT would definitely make sense.

I mean....I think Brock deserves to smash someone and didn't get to do much aside from suplexing Cena out of his jorts....


It won't happen, though.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Bucklebomb <3
> 
> Decent match overall and at least Rollins will get his win back on PPV.


Actually I think Ambrose will screw him but guess we'll see.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Push new stars!!"

"Rusev in the main event?" *T.I. gif*


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Greasy bastard Rusev comin up...

Anyone have a picture of Bubbles saying greasy? haha


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Unless Lana flashes the crowd, i dont get why this segment is last.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lesnar to Triple-F5 Khali, Henry, and Rusev?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE just gave a NOC match on TV for free lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Rusev/Henry segment to close out the go home show to NoC... who thought this was a good idea?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> :maury
> 
> I just change the channel bruh.


I turned on my PS3


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> WHO THE FUCK booked Reigns to win that match like that?


The same old dip shit who's been booking Cena like Superman for a decade.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This should have been the "halftime" segment.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Angle return :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Rusev closing the show? Maybe Kurt Angle is returning to save America


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

What's the point of Ambrose feud with Rollins now?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL


A guy hatefully nicknamed SuperCena by fans due to having a ridiculous win/loss record has eaten more than twice the pins than Reigns has this year. Let that sink in.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

This is gonna be an epic ending


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't care if Hogan, Angle and the President come out at the end, George Zimmerman and Mark Henry have no business closing the show.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The show is going to end with the Star-Spangled Banner being played since Rusev is winning at NOC.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

DashingRKO said:


> I turned on my PS3



its FIFA time


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Slam City...SLAM SLAM CITY

fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Casual WWE fan:

"How much does the WWE Network cost again? :I"

:vince3:












KuritaDavion said:


> So why isn't this on the ppv again?


Because they want to give Reigns a victory before giving Rollins his win back on PPV so as keep both guys' momentum strong?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Wyatt vs Big Show was a good match.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ratings are gonna be incredibly bad this weekend.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Bucklebomb <3
> 
> Decent match overall and at least Rollins will get his win back on PPV.


lol no he won't.

It doesn't matter now though even if he does. They should've kept Rollins protected for Ambrose to be the one to beat him clean, not Reigns. This is just WWE once again trying to shove Reigns down our throat as the guy to save the day and to be the (first) one to give Rollins his comeuppance. It's ridiculous but it is WWE, so I can't say I'm surprised they went that route (although it did shock me they did it tonight rather than NOC).


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Lesnar to Triple-F5 Khali, Henry, and Rusev?


Nah. Khali was lucky that Brock didn't arrive earlier before Cena came back to get Paul.


Would love for him to F5 Henry, Rusev, and this entire farce of a Main-Event that SHOULDN'T be one.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lel Slam City at 11:30 at night? Da fuck? Your target demographic ain't up, you fools.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

If Ratings increase for this Monday's show, it'll be because o the #MarkHenryRevolution


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SovereignVA said:


> "Push new stars!!"
> 
> "Rusev in the main event?" *T.I. gif*


push new starts in interesting feuds and storylines not shit usa/russia story line that has been the same since Rusev arrived on raw


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Bigg Hoss said:


> :lel Slam City at 11:30 at night? Da fuck? Your target demographic ain't up, you fools.


Insanity. Raving insanity.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

I think it's fucking awesome that Henry is closing the show. You know, for a buch of morons that complain that everything is predictable and stale, they sure as hell hate when things change.

Just enjoy it clowns. It's only a dumb TV show. :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

@0:59


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Ugh Cena's green shoes with red wristbands. So bad.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Are they seriously running a replay while in overtime?????????


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeez these raw shows are nearly as long as PPVs now.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Henry closing the show to bring in the ratings.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

skarvika said:


> A guy hatefully nicknamed SuperCena by fans due to having a ridiculous win/loss record has eaten more than twice the pins than Reigns has this year. Let that sink in.


I believe it lol. fpalm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> :lel Slam City at 11:30 at night? Da fuck? Your target demographic ain't up, you fools.


:side:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Did Brock get his nose broken? I didn't see any blood or anything?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

3 minutes of rallying america :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose HAS to show up at NoC.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Seth's gonna win.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Oh god....RED CARPET IN THE RING? 

This is going to be LAME.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> Jeez these raw shows are nearly as long as PPVs now.


They are longer :lol


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here comes Mark


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This better be retirement speech good.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If Reigns/Rollins is on the ppv why did they fight tonight?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Brock appearance? Gotta be


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

That silence tho


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ambrose is going to return and cost Rollins the match, book it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

By gawd. 

Advertising the match that JUST FUCKING HAPPENED. 

JUST 
FUCKING 
HAPPENED.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, that crowd is lively.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

autechrex said:


> Ugh Cena's green shoes with red wristbands. So bad.


the black shorts make it even worse.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Did they actually give out little flags for people to wave...? :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

When all else fails, bring in Henry for the ratings.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet Mark Henry is just as surprised as us right now.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ugh I can't believe this is closing the show. I'm tuning into The Daily Show now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Henry's minitron is the same as Swagger's....WWE you cheap fucks.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Batz said:


> Did Brock get his nose broken? I didn't see any blood or anything?


I think he did look like Cena got his revenge over the botch at summerslam


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Batz said:


> Did Brock get his nose broken? I didn't see any blood or anything?


Nope but I think Cena may have popped him a bit(no blood, though) probably as payback for what happened during the build-up toward ER 2012.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

So this segment is going to be like 2 mins long? :vince


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crickets for Mizark. :\

Shame to see that since he and a young gun like Rusev closing out RAW is a surprising and refreshing change of pace from the usual John Boy shit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is real life.....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Watch they turn ambrose heel because he was getting more over than Reigns :reigns2:vince2


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Explain to me why that Cena /Brock segment did not close Raw?? That would of gotten fans hyped to see Night of Champions!


Because they set it up to end at MNF's halftime.


----------



## battlefeverjnb2 (Aug 24, 2012)

Da fuq... they can't even fill a 3 hour show with entertaining product, why is there always a half hour overrun? Keep it to 3 hours and be done with it!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ZEEEERO REACTION TO MARK HENRY AND HE'S CLOSING RAW.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome back to Raw, where we have gone back in time to the 1980s in 2014


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I am not even excited about Ambrose's potential return @ NOC. This clean win ruined his feud with Rollins, to me.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Can't believe I'm saying this, but they really need to go back to 2 hours.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

There is someone in the crowd that has a sign that reads
"KING TROLL
U MAD BRO"
I sincerely hope someone kicks his ass.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT chants? Really? Fuck this crowd.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They must have a hell of a dark main event advertised to have the crowd sticking around for this.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

UNITED STATES OF PAIN!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

LoL The crowed is "whating" Mark!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"What"ing henry is only fun when he's a badass heel


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This crowd giving Henry a 'what' chant? :what


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok so Kurt Angle has to be returning right?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

The what chants are pissing off Mark :lol


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

Henry the GOAT mother fuckers!! :mark: :lmao


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Shit why is this a thing


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Empty seats in the background


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow Rusev closing out Raw....

Oh wait I know why because Cena is going to need a strong heel to beat after he loses to Brock at NOC


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If this were 1999, Henry would be trying to fuck Lana. 

Sexual Chocolate 4 life!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I think WWE thought the crowd would be more enthusiastic when waving the flags.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Rick Ross loves America.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

What the hell is this?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So when Henry loses.. then what... retirement?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH? Fans when home already?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

what the fuck are we watching now


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

This should've happened BEFORE the Brock/Cena/Heyman confrontation which should've happened after Reigns/Rollins. 

Somebody in the WWE(Vince) has totally lost all perception of Reality.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I know I say this often... which is just sad about the product... but this is the worst Raw I think I've seen. Hell, I'm having trouble thinking of anything worse than this horseshit right now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, glad I'm not watching this.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

THIS SHOULD OF BEEN THE HALFTIME SEGMENT!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

sharkboy22 said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this, but they really need to go back to 2 hours.


Agreed 100 percent.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Would mark if I heard this.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

What is this fuckery?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I feel like Vince had to leave early so they don't care anymore...


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"Mark, people are saying on social media that you have had a fire lit under you." :cole
Who the fuck is saying that? :westbrook3


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Henry saying the same shit as Zeb. fpalm Ya'll couldn't even give him fresh material?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This is so bad...


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Someone tell Vince it's not 1987


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They are actually closing out Raw with Mark Henry, with THIS angle, and it's going overtime:fuckthis


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The football game is pretty good just saying


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Unless this is setting up a Kurt Angle return, fuck this segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CHUT TUP mark henry


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Please Angle.. Save this show.. You're the only hope to this three hours of fuckery


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So Mark Henry planned to rally America by doing an interview with Michael Cole.

Okay.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The worst raw of the year award is going to be tough to give out.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This gets an overrun???


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Danjo1986 said:


> I feel like Vince had to leave early so they don't care anymore...


If he left early this would have been better. Vince is the problem. He needs to retire.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Henry should of said "say what if you hate America" to the crowd.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

This segment feels like it belongs in the middle of the show. At least do some crazy ass brawl or some shit. All this fucking talking and people are tired.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This is terrible, Is it too later for AMC to buy the WWE?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> If this were 1999, Henry would be trying to fuck Lana.
> 
> Sexual Chocolate 4 life!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Kennedyowns said:


> The worst raw of the year award is going to be tough to give out.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is the most bizarrely booked raw I've ever seen.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

I haven't seen flags this small since the Rougeaus waved their American flags


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

did anyone else see that guy making the face?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

what an exciting ending to RAW..


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Is that guy recording Lana's ass with his phone? LOL


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They seriously handed out little American flags


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ABORT.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Undertakerowns said:


> Henry should of said "say what if you hate America" to the crowd.


If he was heel he would of said that.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

KURT ANGLE COME ON MAN GEEZE


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Isn't Russev supposed to be a Bulgarian? :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

God damn, Lana :lenny


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> Watch they turn ambrose heel because he was getting more over than Reigns :reigns2:vince2


I fully expect this to happenfpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

You guys didn't turn off the TV at 10:09PM EST ? That's when RAW officially went off air. The Cena - Lesnar brawl. 

You're watching the taping for Sunday Night HEAT / Velocity now.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Henry should go Ray Rice on Lana


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm loling


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

Vince should fire every writer after this RAW


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

not even the crowd cares much


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Can this segment....no...can this RAW END please?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm sorry, I love Henry, but Swagger/Rusev was much better handled. Shit crowd doesn't help, either.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok this is really boring!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Therapy said:


> They seriously handed out little American flags


They are seriously closing the show with THIS!


:maury


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Angle return would be so tits


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I like Lana, but she seems to be rambling on and no one cares, kids don't care about Mark's past, come on


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man this product is terrible. It's unbearable.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurlorvic v Henry headlining wm 31, book it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut the fuck up Lawler


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Every writer and booker needs to be fired.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I just....I just.....I just don't know what to say.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I love how he is playing the whole Russian angel with a tattoo of Bulgaria on his shoulder.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Please tell me the entire production staff accidentally got locked out of the arena and Hornswoggle is emergency booking this shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is ending Raw :lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Uggh I don't want Angle to come out to this.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Unless this is setting up a Kurt Angle return, fuck this segment.


It has to be for Kurt...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The only people I'm mad at are the announcers for talking over half of this.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol, how many people are still watching this just in case Kurt Angle returns?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

In 1992, Lana was still in Lawler's dating range.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I'm sorry, I love Henry, but Swagger/Rusev was much better handled. Shit crowd doesn't help, either.


We The People is just that damn good.


FACE Mark Henry is nothing like HEEL Mark Henry.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Still trying to figure out why this is closing raw? unless there is a surprise return or something...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It doesn't help that Rusev doesn't talk on the mic and Lana does all the talking.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

At least this is better than when Brie and Stephanie closed Raw.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

JBL trying to act concerned. What does he think the fans at home are screaming USA?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao THIS FUCKING SEGMENT HAS CAUSED RAW TO GO 6 MINUTES OVER. THIS!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Them crickets in the crowd


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Seriously have Kurt come out or just go off the air.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Worst shit ever.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This is closing the show? :lmao

What a terrible show, can we just get to NOC already?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

That was the worst Lana promo ever.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

It just occurred to me ABSOLUTELY nothing happened tonight. Zero hype for NOC.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I would be pissed off if i had to pay for this


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

A mid card feud ending the go home RAW??


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is closing RAW, are you shitting me?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana's ass in that dress :banderas :trips5 :kobedat


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Campione said:


> Isn't Russev supposed to be a Bulgarian? :lol


He has a tattoo of Bulgaria on his right arm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Can the crowd start chanting announcer names right now? This is the time for that!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dude.....

I'm freaking...

The pledge LOLOLOL


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

go russia


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

THIS...THIS is what you close the go home raw before a ppv with!!! Cena/Lesnar should've closed. WOW!!


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Obama to run in at NOC??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful superkick.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kurt Angle incoming.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

LOL I love this shit :lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> I would be pissed off if i had to pay for this


Trust me, I think everyone would warn you not to buy this before Sunday.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> Lana's ass in that dress :banderas :trips5 :kobedat


this.:kg1


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

These fucks are actually into this...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Seriously? Cena and Lesnar is half time and this closes the go away show?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"No one has ever broken out of the Accolade"

Swagger did, twice, motherfuckers.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :HA :HA


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> It just occurred to me ABSOLUTELY nothing happened tonight. Zero hype for NOC.


Cena acted like a huge dick by kid napping Heyman, holding him hostage, shoving him, and hitting Lesnar from behind. I'm looking forward to Lesnar getting revenge on him for those dastardly tactics.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kurt angle isn't coming back. Wwe are too stupid to do that.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

the baldo bomb


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That For you D'lo Brown :henry1


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought Cole said 'The worlds sluggish man'

Kind of fitting though.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> "No one has ever broken out of the Accolade"
> 
> Swagger did, twice, mothefuckers.


Tell em. :clap


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I believe Mark is going to win at noc


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:harper1


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:shitstorm​


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

great close to the go home Raw. Couldn't have been any better. :vince$


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

THAT'S IT! THAT WHY THIS ENDED RAW! MARK HENRY HAS A NEW FINISHER!!!!! I can go to sleep a happy man now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I seriously just want Henry, Show and Kane to just retire already.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Honestly... I'm kinda happy now because I know I won't have to turn on NOC until at least 10:15 pm


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

WWE probably saw the forums and hear us always complaining that Cena is in the main event. So here you go! Rusev putria!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

What a shit go home show

:ti

GOODNIGHT BITCHES


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Are you guys not entertained? After this segment, Im sure you all cant wait for their match at NOC :vince$


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

USA VS BUGARIA....err.. RUSSIA!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Mid-card-at-best talents used to main event and close shows. In the mid-90's. WWE's worst period _ever_.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What did I just watch?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...what in the fuck was that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> "No one has ever broken out of the Accolade"
> 
> Swagger did, twice, motherfuckers.


Lolk.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

One of the worst go home segments of all time.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

So glad I got rid of the network now.


----------



## Argentine Backbr. (Aug 23, 2014)

The fuck... No words can describe the fuckery


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

I honestly thought Kurt Angle was returning during that segment


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena and Brock should of closed the show tonight! That segment got me real excited for Sunday, not Mark Henry against Russia.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> We The People is just that damn good.
> 
> 
> FACE Mark Henry is nothing like HEEL Mark Henry.


Heel Mark Henry is much better than Face Henry, tbh.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

:bean​


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Three bad Raws in a row

I see a trend here :no:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Wait...so Mark is not going to use the World's Strongest Slam(Hall of pain) anymore? 


What was that? A new finisher?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*goes to KFC to use my remaining 9.99 for a $5.00 box meal* 

What? You expected me to use it for WWE Network. HA!


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

I know why this closed the show now. They are building up Rusev so Cena can bury him. Lesnar beats Cena 2 ppvs in a row. In wwe's mind, cena would look too weak, so he needs to bury someone with a shitload of momentum to recover his credibility.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Well that's that. 5/10
There was more of a focus on actual wrestling this time which is good and Cena/Heyman segment was also good. That's about all I have to say. Pretty meh.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank god for MNF


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

:henry1 THATS WHAT I DO


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> That For you D'lo Brown :henry1


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Heel Mark Henry is much better than Face Henry, tbh.


That was what I was talking about. :lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I enjoyed the Henry/Rusev segment more than anything on the show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mizark busting out a chokebomb? :nice

Would've been nice if he had that as the World's Strongest Slam through the years instead of the fall forward scoop powerslam, but it's not too late and never a bad thing to add something new to your moveset.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Rocky Mark said:


> I honestly thought Kurt Angle was returning during that segment


I thought Angle's TNA contact didn't end until after NoC. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

MNF has a good game going on. Eagles about to tie it again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good lord what an awful RAW.

Anyways, eagles just tied that bitch up.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The only difference between this fucking shite and mid-90's WWF is there's no WCW to wake Vince the fuck up to just how awful things have gotten.

I hope that crowd gets a fucking refund.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

In 2014 Big show goes over the entire Wyatt family, and face Henry main events in a feud about Russia vs the US.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

legendfan97 said:


> *goes to KFC to use my remaining 9.99 for a $5.00 box meal*
> 
> What? You expected me to use it for WWE Network. HA!



:vince7


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Mizark busting out a chokebomb? :nice
> 
> Would've been nice if he had that as the World's Strongest Slam through the years instead of the fall forward scoop powerslam, but it's not too late and never a bad thing to add something new to your moveset.


Eh. Not much real IMPACT as the Fall-forward scoop powerslam.

But I guess I'll get used to it.

Still would rather see Mark remain HEEL 'cause he's kind of forgettable as a FACE.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hoping for my eagles to pull this off. I want free dunkin coffee tomorrow!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Roman Empire said:


> I thought Angle's TNA contact didn't end until after NoC. Maybe I'm wrong?


You are right. And he already said he'll be announcing his new contract signing in about two weeks. However, it's really doubtful it's with the WWE.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah, a nice tied MNF game with 3 min left in Q4.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips7 <--- This has to be HHH's reaction backstage to this RAW lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And they wonder why people aren't scooping up subs for the Network. I have it only because of the archives... but if I were one that was going for value in new PPVs then I really wouldn't waste the ten bucks when I know where to find those PPVs for what they are really worth. 

Seriously, NXT is the only new show they have that I think makes people want any part of the Network outside of the huge archives of old shows. This must have been what the New Generation would have turned into if WCW hadn't punched the senile fuck right in the face and forced him to give the fans what they want... not force feed them the shit only he likes.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm not a complainer, but a very poor raw. Cena/Heyman only thing saving from it being the worst of the year


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> I am not even excited about Ambrose's potential return @ NOC. This clean win ruined his feud with Rollins, to me.


I agree, even if he were to win a casual would be like 'so? roman reigns already beat him'

only way they keep rollins strong is if cena wins the belt and he cashes in and wins the title.

that ain't happening.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone must make this face a smiley.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Your last 2 segments on the "go home show" for NOC, are literally one of the matches on the NOC card, with a clean finish, and a rally for 'Murica for a match everyone pretty much knows the heel is going over in?

:HA :HA :HA

Well at least they didn't close with more Bellacrap :aj3


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> I honestly thought Kurt Angle was returning during that segment


A unexpected main event segment involving 2 mid carders I thought they would get Kurt to return tonight to end the show.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Ah, a nice tied MNF game with 3 min left in Q4.


ABC next monday should put an ad before football saying, 

Did You know..... 

Monday Night Raw Ended bad while MNF was running wild. Can you dig it..... Sucker?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Weren't the NXT guys supposed to be on the show tonight? That and Lesnar/Heyman is why I watched.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Roman Empire said:


> I thought Angle's TNA contact didn't end until after NoC. Maybe I'm wrong?


It's the only way I could justify in my mind this shit closing RAW in 2014. Joke is on me for giving them the benefit of the doubt.

I usually can say that RAW was at least decent but this was terrible. And honestly I feel even less pumped for NOC after watching it.

I mean fuck I get NOC for "free" with my Network subscription and I'm not even sure I'm going to bother watching it.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

The mark henry segment at the end ruined a pretty decent raw.
I agree brock should of ended.

And not showing paiges entrance was a pretty big dick thing to do.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Flawless Victory said:


> Weren't the NXT guys supposed to be on the show tonight? That and Lesnar/Heyman is why I watched.


No I think they'll be on Smackdown! and/or Main Event.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

It never even got up as far as a lackluster show...it was the pits. Highlight was R Ziggler and Dolph.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Everything about this product is fucking outdated. It's hard to believe that this is the same company who produced the Attitude Era, they understood their audience so much back then.

Why can't they do that now?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I honestly feel like this Raw was a step up over the clusterfucks we've seen the past few weeks. I'm not saying it was good, but hot damn it felt like we actually got a decent amount of wrestling.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Everything about this product is fucking outdated. It's hard to believe that this is the same company who produced the Attitude Era, they understood their audience so much back then.
> 
> Why can't they do that now?


"We at the WWF think the fans are tired of having their intelligence insulted!"


Man oh man have times changed...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dear WWE, the way to get people to subscribe to the Network isn't to tattoo 9.99 on your forehead, but to put on a good product.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Everything about this product is fucking outdated. It's hard to believe that this is the same company who produced the Attitude Era, they understood their audience so much back then.
> 
> Why can't they do that now?


Vince didn't though.. he was just forced because of competition to give the fans what they wanted. He doesn't have to do that right now. And by the time it's falling apart to the point he will be forced to, it will be too late for the most part.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger winning his first feud in over a year. :banderas
The rest of RAW can fuck off, tbh.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Really good Raw....actually really liked the ending, it was different. You're all bipolar, not too long ago everyone was complaining about how Raw always ends the same. I think this could set up an Angle return too.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Didn't watch at all, 2nd week in a row, football game has been great. Was RAW horrible again, anything worth watching?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Everything about this product is fucking outdated. It's hard to believe that this is the same company who produced the Attitude Era, they understood their audience so much back then.
> 
> Why can't they do that now?


I can believe it. Back then they had guys like Vince Russo, Jim Cornette, JR and the like...guys who actually understood what went into putting on a good show and were passionate about pro wrestling. They've got nobody like that now.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Didn't watch at all, 2nd week in a row, football game has been great. Was RAW horrible again, anything worth watching?


Cena/Heyman/Lesnar segment at the start of the third hour was really the only highlight of this show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The ending segment was decent, but it's more or less what we've seen already out of a Rusev feud. It's nice though when someone not named Cena or Reigns gets to close the show.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh, looks like I missed RAW...AGAIN.

Silly me.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> Oh, looks like I missed RAW...AGAIN.
> 
> Silly me.


Some people have all the luck :genius


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

3 hours of bullshit and ONE fucking Orton interview?

fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> 3 hours of bullshit and ONE fucking Orton interview?
> 
> fpalm


Rumour of him being disgruntled looking more true... be something if he walks on Vince as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, went ahead and didn't watch tonight, just read the results after:










This company deserves to go out of business with the horrible booking decisions they've made lately.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Kind of lackluster show...Lana is absurdly hot...Naomi rules...Rollins is great...Lesnar is hilarious in many ways...Cena can't brawl for shit.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Rumour of him being disgruntled looking more true... be something if he walks on Vince as well.


I sure fucking hope not. I used to hate Orton when they were overpushing him in 2005, but he's really been great since 2010.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Rumour of him being disgruntled looking more true... be something if he walks on Vince as well.


I want him to wrestle Brock Lesnar and then start an acting career. As a fan of his, I would want to follow him there and leave behind the sinking ship that is WWE's product. He's literally one of the only reasons I actually even _think_ about the product and that's just me being loyal in trying to keep up with his entire career because they surely aren't doing anything worthwhile with him to warrant my attention.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Just as it looked like WWE was going to turn it around to go head-to-head against football on Monday nights with last week's show, they put on quite possibly the worst episode of the year. And when you can say that for 3 out of the last 4 shows, that's not good one bit.

- First, WWE pretty much invites you to leave and watch football and then come back when it's half time to see what really matters. Why? Why not give it your all and give the fans a show that they won't want to tune out of? So stupid.

- Who the hell thought it would be a good idea to book Chris Jericho vs. Kane in 2014?

- You give Swagger vs. Dallas a decent build up on TV. It's worthy of AT LEAST a PPV pre-show slot. But you give it away free on Raw and you don't even advertise it? What the hell?

- Nobody gives a fuck about the Bellas.

- Not only can Wyatt not go over Big Show, but Harper and Rowan are laid out by the end of it too. Seriously? fpalm Not only that, but the commentary legit irritated me. Wyatt needs every bit of credibility after his run since April, but the commentators instead say they don't like Wyatt's chances. I understand Big Show is a giant, but put Wyatt and his character over. Make him out to be a monster who doesn't care about winning at this point and wants Big Show to follow the buzzards. But, no. They have to say they don't like his chances from the start - and it follows up with a DQ loss for Wyatt AS HE WAS GETTING PINNED. fpalm

- Didn't even watch the six-man tag, but can we go ONE SHOW without a huge multi-man tag team match? PLEASE?

- The Lesnar/Cena segment was good. It would have been even better if WWE didn't hot shot the payoff to a potential 4 week angle, but it was still good. I'm really wondering if Cena is supposed to be a heel or a face. There are far too many character inconsistencies and they're worse than usual.

- Cameron tried to pin Naomi while she was on her belly. fpalm

- It's not Raw without a Smackdown rematch, and we got that with Ziggler and Miz again.

- Now, the thing I don't understand the most - giving away Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins for free. Is this a joke? WWE pretty much gave out that they're completely out of ideas with this 3rd hour. A Smackdown rematch? A PPV match six days before the actual match?! WWE showed great restraint not giving away Ambrose vs. Rollins on Battleground as their first encounter, but they couldn't do it a second time here. Instead of letting Reigns and Rollins have their first singles match on a PPV like Night of Champions, they took it a step further and gave them their first ever singles match... on quite possibly the worst Raw of the year. And it was a legit, 10+ minute match with a CLEAN FINISH. Why? Why would I have any incentive, if I were a Reigns fan, to watch the PPV now? I saw the finish I would want to see as a Reigns fan. This is just stupid.

- I have nothing to say for Rusev and Henry other than even as a Rusev fan, him being in the final segment was super odd, especially when you consider the match itself will likely be in the first half of the NOC show and probably won't be longer than 8-10 minutes. 

WWE needs to do something because these shows are just getting worse and worse. Sadly, we'll never see Raw go back to two hours unless they suddenly start caring more about the programming of their show rather than the money coming in off the third hour, but we've seen the product quality decline for years with no changes made.

Oh, and the Roman Reigns interview was terrible. Here's the problem with Reigns: he's so monotonous and robotic that he legitimately sounds like he's reading off a telepromoter in front of him. What does that create? Words that people don't believe and words that make it seem like Roman Reigns doesn't even believe. If WWE is serious about him being the face of the WWE, they have to do everything they can in their power to help him with his mic skills. Just because Reigns is a "bad ass" it doesn't mean it covers for his inability to cut a promo. Look at Austin.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> Just as it looked like WWE was going to turn it around to go head-to-head against football on Monday nights with last week's show, they put on quite possibly the worst episode of the year. And when you can say that for 3 out of the last 4 shows, that's not good one bit.
> 
> - First, WWE pretty much invites you to leave and watch football and then come back when it's half time to see what really matters. Why? Why not give it your all and give the fans a show that they won't want to tune out of? So stupid.
> 
> ...




:harper:harper:harper:harper:harper:harper:harper:harper:harper:harper:harper:harper:harper:harper :harper:harper


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

RatedR10 said:


> Just as it looked like WWE was going to turn it around to go head-to-head against football on Monday nights with last week's show, they put on quite possibly the worst episode of the year. And when you can say that for 3 out of the last 4 shows, that's not good one bit.
> 
> - First, WWE pretty much invites you to leave and watch football and then come back when it's half time to see what really matters. Why? Why not give it your all and give the fans a show that they won't want to tune out of? So stupid.
> 
> ...


I didn't watch Raw, I watched the Eagles and the Colts. I came to this thread trying to see if anybody posted a summary and if I should even bother going back and watching. This is the first thing I see. Thanks for saving me three hours.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

It fucking needs to go back to being 2 hours


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks like I am not gonna watch RAW tonight then :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

post I found on Reddit said:


> HHH: Hey, Vince, can't make it tonight, you get the script I sent? The one where we build up the tag titles and US title as legitimate rewards and gives us a stacked card of wrestling from top to bottom?
> Vince: Yeah.
> HHH: Also the NXT guys I sent up should be arriving pretty soon, make sure to give 'em a few minutes, huh?
> Vince: Yeah.
> ...


Sums up how Raw went.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

What about 2.5 hours? The only problem is that 

A. They're making more money (even tho there's way too much time to kill)

and B. Going back to 2 hours would force them to somehow admit they fucked up and theres no way to spin that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Raw was alright imo. Bo is pretty young, and I don't think this feud is over, something is probably gonna happen on SD.

I guess the booking of the show was quite weird. Like Rusev ending the show probably means they're really planning on giving him a ME run which is ok, he's practically getting the most heat as a heel right now, and looking great in his past 2 feuds. So going over Henry would be pretty damn good for him. Just him being fed to Cena like Bray was is going to be fpalm.

Sucks like a motherfucker that Brock's schedule isn't like Batista's or Jericho's, because the build to this being carried by Cena and Heyman is just meh

Ziggler still has me :dance

Reigns vs Rollins :maury but this isn't the first time WWE has done this.

The tag match was fun :Jordan my sister's reaction to one of her fave wrestler's new look (Cody) was hilarious. She literally said "ugh, he's done, this is why I can't watch this show. They probably told him "if you don't do this, you're gonna be fired". 

watchable show for me, but weird booking for sure. lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Danjo1986 said:


> What about 2.5 hours? The only problem is that
> 
> A. They're making more money (even tho there's way too much time to kill)
> 
> and B. Going back to 2 hours would force them to somehow admit they fucked up and theres no way to spin that.


Everyone already knows they fucked up.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Just read the results on Bleacher, great to see:

-the ever-evolving, brimming with energy Big Show getting a one-up on the Wyatt Family, god knows he deserves a push!

-Dueling "Cameron" and "Naomi" chants reverberating throughout the arena, I actually heard the hard-camera 'shook' from the noise?

-Khali getting more screen time, this guy just oozes charisma, maybe WWE finally listened to all my emails?

-Roman Reigns avenging his fallen partner Ambrose (don't remember him saying that himself but eh, I believe in Vince Mcmaho... I mean Michael Cole's words)

-Cena the 'ever-loved be-a-star never-give-up hustle-loyalty-respect buy-my-new-shirt' proved he can hang with the beast, will he overcome the odds this sunday? Millions await with anticipation!



tl:dr


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Didn't watch it because fantasy football happens and my boy LeSean McCoy was playing tonight.

I read all the stuff though and it honestly sounds like the worst episode of Raw ever broadcast... Well, at least in recent (past five years) memory. I kind of wish Raw would just get cancelled at this point. I have been skipping Raw for the past month because I was waiting for Ambrose to come back and now I don't really even give a shit about that. Reigns stole his thunder, it's blatantly obvious that he's the only guy they even want to try to push and I have absolutely no interest in watching this pandering nonsense anymore.

I mean I will keep updating myself because wrestling is like fucking heroin but I do not think I have ever been less interested in the WWE than I am now.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Haven't watched Raw for a couple of months and thought I'd give tonights show a shot

See you at the Rumble, what the fuck did I watch


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Captain Edd said:


> Haven't watched Raw for a couple of months and thought I'd give tonights show a shot
> 
> See you at the Rumble, what the fuck did I watch


Honestly I'd go past that and just wait till Mania, shit's dreadful at this point. 

At least last year the top face (Bryan) was well loved and could make the show watchable each week in the main event slot, only thing worth watching now is anything to do with Lesnar and Heyman which unfortunately involves Cena.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

If a heel attack Cena from behind it would be consider cheap.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

smackdown on friday was better than this raw. after a good show last week this show really sucked.

also havent seen kofi, big e, and woods in a few weeks. maybe they're in the back "scouting" and waiting for their time to shine. :lol just kidding


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
+ Jericho/Kane was a very lengthy match. Kane is just a glorified jobber now.
+ I enjoyed everything from the Cena/Heyman promo to Cena and Lesnar brawling. About time Lesnar takes some hits and bumps on RAW. Cena looking strong likely means something else on Sunday.
+ Swagger/Bo Dallas was a decent match. Glad Zeb is back.
+ Fun tag team match between Sheamus and Usos vs Cesaro and the Rhodes brothers. There were some good spots here.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Nikki and Paige vs Brie and AJ was so quick. Don't remember anything from it. Something is off with AJ lately. Not sure is she has lost interest or not.
-Big Slow/Bray Wyatt match was slow. Not to mention Big Slow double choke slamming Rowan and Harper later. 
-What do both Eva Marie and Cameron have in common? They suck. Cameron looked horrible against Naomi in their match.
-R-Truth is Dolph Ziggler's stunt double? And since when did Jerry Lawler started to mark for The Miz on commentary? 
-Super Reigns vs Rollins. This match was decent but why was it given away on TV? I hope Reigns winning means Rollins is going over on Sunday in the rematch. 
-Henry/Rusev promo to end the show. Why? Is this the 1980's again? This is just too much. This feud screams Vince McMahon booking. I lost interest and just wanted it to hurry up and end. Can't believe I'm saying this, but I can't wait until the day Triple H takes over. Below average show overall.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

At least next week will have Ambrose.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

From Reigns beating Rollins on free TV, Khali involved with the main event program, Wyatt not beating Show clean, and Mark Henry main eventing the show. To the lack of Bryan, Punk, Del Rio, Barrett and Ambrose.

Just shocking


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

southrnbygrace said:


> It never even got up as far as a lackluster show...it was the pits. *Highlight was R Ziggler and Dolph.*


That's when you know it's a terrible show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Terrible show and that closing segment? Holy fuck do you Americans eat that shit up. 150% jingoism if I ever saw it. As a non American it's kind of intolerable but I wonder if you Murricans actually enjoy getting verbal blowjobs like that. Jesus Christ. 

I'm not usually one to complain, a rare occurrence on this board but I'm really not, but this show just plain sucked. It was boring, uneventful outside the Cena/Lesnar brawl and some of the booking decisions are so backwards that there is no explanation. I don't hate Roman Reigns. I think the guy has great potential and can be cool as shit/fun to watch at times. But this is just fucking stupid booking. I don't care about Reigns/Rollins at NOC when it was the thing I was most looking forward to before Raw. How the fuck did WWE manage to make me NOT care about a match I wanted to see on the go home before the PPV? It just...I don't even know. All you can do is shake your head and move on. Rollins deserved better. Ambrose deserved better. And you know what? So does Reigns. It seems like they are doing everything they possibly can to create backlash against him. It's mind boggling. Reigns _is _over. The people _do _like him. But booking him like this isn't doing him any favours if they want him to be an organic super babyface. It isn't going to work and just fuck the whole thing basically. It isn't the end of the world and we'll all soon forget about it when Ambrose comes back. I say that because it was such an anticlimactic win that I doubt anybody will remember about it but it does leave a sour taste in the mouth. And then there's Wyatt who honestly I don't even know what to say about what they've done to him any more. 

It took me about 30 minutes to get through Raw. I watched the Cena/Lesnar brawl and forwarded through the rest. I couldn't give a single fuck about NOC either. The whole show just felt very off. It was odd. I'm hoping they hit the reset button after NOC. Then again if Cena squashing Rusev and Show squashing Wyatt is on the cards then maybe not.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Cameron tapped out before Naomi got the move on her.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> *Terrible show and that closing segment? Holy fuck do you Americans eat that shit up. 150% jingoism if I ever saw it. As a non American it's kind of intolerable but I wonder if you Murricans actually enjoy getting verbal blowjobs like that. Jesus Christ.
> *


As someone who can be disgustingly patriotic while still critical of their own country's government, that ending segment was trash so please do not generalize as all us Americans enjoying this (the crowd sure as hell didn't, so I don't know where you're getting that assumption from). Henry doing the pledge of allegiance was awkward, Lana's promo was literal shit flowing out of her mouth, and Henry being a somewhat weak face is bleeding through in this feud. He IS better off as a heel, it just comes more naturally to him.

I much preferred Zeb/Swagger's approach to the feud, where they pointed out the negatives in Lana/Rusev and simply 'stood up' for America...Henry's approach seems more to paint America in this flawless light and the subtle difference in how they're handling the feuds with Rusev makes the difference between people enjoying it (some not even in the US) and finding it awful.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> Haven't watched Raw for a couple of months and thought I'd give tonights show a shot
> 
> See you at the Rumble, what the fuck did I watch


Stay away, stay as far away as you can.

I spent a good 2.5 of the 3 hours sleeping and the one segment I was hoping to be outstanding in some regard with Brock and Cena was fucking? I don't even know how I describe it because it was fucking useless?

And Rusev and Lana with their Russian bullshit and this US patriotism closing the show? Like seriously.

What the fuck has happened to this company this year, I've tried for so long but if after NOC it's still gonna be like this I'm having a break, it's pathetic especially considering how much talent there is.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

this raw was pathetic, I wont watch wwe again until mania, and that only if Daniel bryan or Dean ambrose is in the main event


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Summerslam and the raw in vegas the next day were great. Its unbelievable how bad the show has become again in just a few weeks.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Terminator GR said:


> Summerslam and the raw in vegas the next day were great. Its unbelievable how bad the show has become again in just a few weeks.


The RAW after MITB was amazing, too with the Swagger face turn and Miz/Jericho return. 

But it has gone down hill, badly so.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Cameron yelling out "Count It" with Naomi on her stomach was one of the funniest things I've ever seen. That psychology.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Okay, what Cesaro did finally convinced me. I really do think he's turning face real soon or by the end of this year, given how he teased the crowd by almost doing the Swing and then refreained entirely from doing so.

And then once he does turn face, he'll start swinging again as the crowd goes crazy.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Was Raw worth watching, or not?


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Pretty good Kane VS Jericho. Was lenghty but had a very good pace. 

Fortunately I don't care about newer guys except for the Wyatt Family, because I see a lot of people complaining about how Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose are being booked.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, I slept on it before giving my opinion of the show in whole last night:










(Except for the Brock/Heyman/Cena stuff)

Seriously, nothing else made any sense, was just boring or awful, or both.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

How was that Cena/Heyman/Lesnar thing on RAW useless? It was meant to get the people wanting more and it worked.

Most of RAW was crap though. I did chuckle at R-Truth acting like Ziggler. 

Cameron needs to be future endeavored and Naomi needs to get a solid push for once.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Enjoyed the Cena/Lesnar stuff. Done a good job of building up a PPV match (the exact opposite of what they done with Reigns/Rollins...how not to build a PPV match)
Keeping Lesnar off the show is also good in my opinion. Say what you want about the champ being about at every show but him not being there makes the heart grow fonder and I marked a little when that music hit and he came out looking all bad ass (as normal then) You are then left wanting more and that should be how it works when building a PPV match. Over-saturation is killing WWE (along with other shit) and keeping the champ away works for me.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Why is it every week I'm stupid enough to think that tonight will be the night they turn it around and give us a great show then you get absolute crap if nothing changes then it will be frightening to see where they are in 2 years 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Dat Mizdow figure 4 thou :banderas


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Rumour of him being disgruntled looking more true... be something if he walks on Vince as well.


I can't blame Randy if he IS feeling unappreciated i mean he put over Reigns and for WHAT? Ever since Summerslam last year his booking has been fucking god awful, he's gone from being a big deal to becoming Tripe H and Steph's whipping boy. Randy shows up every week to do Raw the odd SD and every fucking house show. I think Randy does deserve better i mean really ONE fucking interview is the best they give him?

fpalm

Randy's booking is also inconsistant to fuck, one week he'll be the bad ass taking out Reigns, then the next he's the simpering wimp sucking up to Triple H and acting like a whiny child. I get that Randy himself has said in an interview he's happy to do whatever creative say but fuck sake Randy can't you SEE the damage creative are doing to you? I get that he wanted to turn heel but its gone to shit because Triple H just couldnt let Randy for ONCE get the fucking spotlight for himself. Triple H had NO REASON to turn heel the EXACT same moment Randy did and it shows he's been jealous of Randy since day one.

every goddamn time Randy looks to being handed the spotlight himself Triple H pops up to shit on it. I mean Randy doesn't really NEED to keep wrestling he's got a vast fortune he could easily walk away from the WWE and the wrestling business tomorrow and be set for life. But he clearly loves what he does so stays even when he's constantly left on the sidelines or given bugger all to do creatively. This is why im hoping they get him the fuck away from the Authority and let him do his own thing he has never needed this kind of pussy heel booking. It was bollocks in 2009 and it sure as fuck is bollocks in 2014.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Reaper said:


> Was Raw worth watching, or not?


just for Mizdow´s figure four :ti

and Kane no selling everything. Especially dat ddt no sell :banderas


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I'm not usually one to complain, a rare occurrence on this board but I'm really not, but this show just plain sucked. It was boring, uneventful outside the Cena/Lesnar brawl and some of the booking decisions are so backwards that there is no explanation. I don't hate Roman Reigns. I think the guy has great potential and can be cool as shit/fun to watch at times. But this is just fucking stupid booking. I don't care about Reigns/Rollins at NOC when it was the thing I was most looking forward to before Raw. How the fuck did WWE manage to make me NOT care about a match I wanted to see on the go home before the PPV? It just...I don't even know. All you can do is shake your head and move on. Rollins deserved better. Ambrose deserved better. And you know what? So does Reigns. It seems like they are doing everything they possibly can to create backlash against him. It's mind boggling. Reigns _is _over. The people _do _like him. But booking him like this isn't doing him any favours if they want him to be an organic super babyface. It isn't going to work and just fuck the whole thing basically. It isn't the end of the world and we'll all soon forget about it when Ambrose comes back. I say that because it was such an anticlimactic win that I doubt anybody will remember about it but it does leave a sour taste in the mouth. And then there's Wyatt who honestly I don't even know what to say about what they've done to him any more.


Couldn't have put that any better myself. 

Reigns is a cool face, and they seem to be doing everything they can to make him...less cool. Don't call him superman, don't have him booked like superman, don't end almost every appearance he has on a show be him standing tall. All it will do is create backlash, because it'll remind the rather large portion of the crowd who dislike Cena, of Cena's push. He's already over, there is absolutely nothing wrong with booking a face to be a little bit vulnerable, it rallies a crowd behind them. See Daniel Bryan.

If they continue in this way, and you can already see it happening. There's going to be a backlash from the fans, and that's not something they'll be able to get rid of easily.

As for RAW...yep terrible. Outside of the Cena/Lesnar stuff, and the six man tag which was pretty good, everything was either random, or boring, or just kind of bad.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> Couldn't have put that any better myself.
> 
> Reigns is a cool face, and they seem to be doing everything they can to make him...less cool.* Don't call him superman, don't have him booked like superman, don't end almost every appearance he has on a show be him standing tall.* All it will do is create backlash, because it'll remind the rather large portion of the crowd who dislike Cena, of Cena's push. He's already over, there is absolutely nothing wrong with booking a face to be a little bit vulnerable, it rallies a crowd behind them. See Daniel Bryan.
> 
> ...












I ended up watching the MNF game a lot more than Raw. The match wasn't even bad, shows that Rollins can carry just about anyone to a good match but the ending just ruined it. Then they end the show the way they did :drake1 

I'm afraid Rusev might get lost soon, will he have a feud that isn't about Russia vs USA?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cena trying to bully Heyman who isn't a wrestler kinda makes Cena look like a dick rather than the "role model" they keep saying he is.fpalm


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

White Essence. said:


> Okay, what Cesaro did finally convinced me. I really do think he's turning face real soon or by the end of this year, given how he teased the crowd by almost doing the Swing and then refreained entirely from doing so.
> 
> And then once he does turn face, he'll start swinging again as the crowd goes crazy.


He's been doing that since he was paired with Heyman. It means jack shit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Remember when Alicia fox was being used awesomely?


Pepperidge farm remembers.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I would rather watch XPW than this shitfuck balls-up of a company.

...well, actually no, probably wouldn't go that far, but it shows how catastrophically low they have fallen to even make me _think_ about it.

It's like Old Man Vince is trying his absolutely damnedest every week to make the most clusterfuck filled show of all time. Not even going to bother watching this dross. Again.

:vince5 *I don't know what I'm doing dammit, but I'll keep on doing it!*


----------



## Thorn Rose (Sep 14, 2014)

Thoughts on Raw…

-	Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns facing each other before a PPV match…huh?(would have been better if they squared off in a tag match)

-	Why did Cesaro need to eat another clean pin when he’s being built for a title match. He was the last man in that match who should have been pinned. If they wanted to protect Sheamus then why did Cesaro have him beaten with his finisher before being pinned himself?

-	It was nice to see Jack Swagger winning a feud for once. He’s becoming a little bit heavily reliant on the ‘we the people’ chant though.

-	. Why not just send someone like Fandango out there for a match which only served to make Jericho look strong for his match against Orton. And why did Kane need a protected exposed turnbuckle finish which is the type of ending saved for someone who’s actually being pushed?

-	Naomi/Cameron was bad. Naomi is the better of the two but seemed to be deliberately trying to make Cameron look bad. No selling her moves, delayed bumping and god awful strikes. 

-	The Cena/ Heyman interaction was awesome, having Khali as the doorman is the best thing Khali ever done. I’m looking forward to Cena/Lesnar.

-	Having R-Truth as Dolph Ziggler’s stunt double is interesting. I wonder if they are building R-Truth back up again?


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

pathetic raw, skipped through it entirely.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Thorn Rose said:


> Thoughts on Raw…
> 
> -	Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns facing each other before a PPV match…huh?(would have been better if they squared off in a tag match)
> 
> ...


How so? He did We the People once during the match, that's literally it.


----------



## Thorn Rose (Sep 14, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> How so? He did We the People once during the match, that's literally it.


Ah, my bad, I thought it was much more :side:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

8pm: 3,900,000
9pm: 3,949,000
10pm: 3,629,000

Average: 3,826,000

Source: http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ollywood-wwe-raw-t-i-tiny-dallas-more/303408/

Edit: Wrong thread. Anyway, those are the numbers for yesterday's Raw. Awful numbers for an awful show.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

cazwell said:


> pathetic raw, skipped through it entirely.


Technically, if you skipped through it entirely, you wouldn't have seen any of it to call it to be able to call it pathetic...:side: 

In all fairness though, it was terrible.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

CM Punk's and Daniel Bryan's wives are tagging together. This is what the IWC wants right?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

WWE being shitty during MNF season is nothing new. They literally coast by and save their big storylines for January-April. From their perspective, why blow big storylines when MNF will kick their ass no matter what? Might as well troll instead, which they're doing with this |halftime| shit.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I didn't watch.... Reading the reviews = Winning!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> WWE being shitty during MNF season is nothing new. They literally coast by and save their big storylines for January-April. From their perspective, why blow big storylines when MNF will kick their ass no matter what? Might as well troll instead, which they're doing with this |halftime| shit.


That's exactly their problem sadly. The product should be quality no matter who they're put up against. They're just being lazy and the writing shows.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Decent show, so NOC in 5 days.....couldn`t care less. Seems like USA and Russia headlines in both, mainstream media and in show business. Cena/Lesnar should have closed the show.

As a sidenote, Rollins is best for business


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> He's been doing that since he was paired with Heyman. It means jack shit.


I feel differently, it definitely means something potentially speaking. 

This is an ideal way building up a potential face turn and I really think this is working for Cesaro namely by Swing-teasing for weeks/months and then finally performing it fully as he officially turns face.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I like how I made a subject about someone bringing out the monster in Cena, and lo and behold there was Paul heyman doing what I felt needed to be done to sell the angle, interesting that (granted i said for bray to do it to prevent his burial but still) .


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Who the hell would want to fork over $9.99 to watch another show like this?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Goldusto said:


> I like how I made a subject about someone bringing out the monster in Cena, and lo and behold there was Paul heyman doing what I felt needed to be done to sell the angle, interesting that (granted i said for bray to do it to prevent his burial but still) .


Bring out the monster in Cena... Brace the hate... It's the same crap Cena has been dealing with in his feuds for a while now. Heyman did the best job of it, doesn't change the fact that it's redundant and cliche at this point.


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

Best thing about Raw was Stardust. I just live how he's completely loosing his shit more and more as the weeks go by. Especially his reaction when Cesaro was about to do the swing and then acting like a disappointed 4 year old when he didn't do it. Plus the meowing. Pure gold(star)(dust)


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Alright, finally getting around to watching the most recent RAW. Hopefully it isn't as awful as everybody made it out to be, not that I would be surprised if it is.

edit: That was honestly one of the worst RAWs I've ever seen, i skipped through more in this RAW than I've ever had to before.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Jeans again?


----------

